# FET August/September 2016 Cycles Buddies



## mrssadie1982

Hi all  

Thought I would start a new thread for all of us embarking on FET this month!! I am at St Mary's in Manchester and am due to start down regging for my first FET on 26th August! Brand new to the FET game so scared, anxious and excited all at once!! My signature tells my story I suppose, I also have a 9yr old from a previous relationship. DH was always told he would never have a child of his own so we are over the moon to have our miracle baby boy and decided that now is the right time to use one of our snow babies and see how things go!!

My first ICSI was long protocol so I down regg'd for that and it was horrendous so cannot say I am looking forward to the down regging again TBH!! And I am sure DH isn't either!!!??

Would be good to share the journey with others who I am sure are as anxious and excited as me, and I have lurked without posting for long enough!!!  

Anyway, lots of baby dust to you all  

xxx


----------



## Nelli

Hey mrssadie I would like to join this thread too, just had failed FET, which was our first ever embryo transfer as had to have freeze all cycle due to OHSS. It resulted in chemical pregnancy at 5 weeks   absolutely gutted, it was a double embryo transfer, we have 1 X Frostie embryo left on ice (day 5 blast) absolutely petrified that it won't thaw or another chemical   but hoping and praying this could be the one. Started DR last week and AF arrived yesterday, have baseline scan booked for Monday. Best of luck to you for this cycle, and great news that your son was from those embryos so will hopefully be a lovely BFP again for you xx

P.s I hate down regging too!!


----------



## Amelia81

Hello Mrs Sadie and Nelli. Good luck to you both on your upcoming FET. Sending  . Sorry to hear it's not been easy for you Nelli. Fingers crossed this snow baby is the one.

I'm currently waiting for AF to arrive. I had a freeze all on my first ICSI cycle in June (high progesterone at EC) so not had a transfer yet. I am having natural FET as my periods are still regular, except for this month!!! Blimmin' typical. Consultant said this might happen. I've never gone longer than 30 days in a cycle before and tomorrow will be day 33    I think it has stage fright. Hopefully not much longer surely!

Look forward to hearing how you all get on xx


----------



## donna80

Hi ladies, 

Good luck for your fet cycles, 

Amelia  hope don't have to wait to long for af to start, is so annoying spend forever not wanting it to come and when you do it doesn't  

Nelli sorry to hear your story 

mrssadie my dh book in for lots of over time while I was doing dr,  

So today I've started progynova for my fet with my last double donor embryo, my last 2 cycles of fet from the same batch of embryos resulted in misscariages at 5 weeks August 15,  and 5+3 Jan 16, I took time out to get some further testing done, so the Drs are treating me with perdnisone and clexane as well as gestone, I'm am so scared of another misscariage, I'm trying so hard not to think about it, my lining scan is the 23rd August and transfer is hopefully the 31st August, 

  
And praying its a lucky thread,  

Donna


----------



## Danaa

Hello ladies,hope you dont mind me joining you on this journey.
Cd1 today and im doing a single Arvekap injection on cd21 and then FET in September.
This is my first transfer,im terrified and excited.
Good luck to all of us!!!


----------



## mrssadie1982

Hi everyone,

Good to see so many of us already and fingers crossed for a lucky thread!!!  

Nelli - So sorry to hear about your chemical, fingers crossed that this cycle is the one for you!! I lost at 8 weeks with my first ICSI and it does make you worry more but I went on to have a baby boy so it does happen!! How long did you go between DR and AF? Really hoping I don't go too long I hate waiting around for it!!

Amelia81 - Really hope your AF arrives soon - it's so strange how it doesn't appear on time when you want it too, yet if you wanted it to be a couple of days later it would come bang on time!!! You need to get out in a nice pair of white trousers!! I remember that advice being given on another thread and it actually worked for a lot of them!!!

Donna - If I remember rightly I DR for about 6 weeks on my first ever cycle and I was a raving looney  !! I think it took a couple of weeks for the symptoms to kick in so hopefully won't get as many symptoms as last time but my DH may be doing the overtime thing too!! I'm sorry to here about your miscarriages, it's hard not to worry but its good they are giving you extra drugs this time. Fingers crossed for you!! Is the progynova the lining thickening tablets??

Danaa - Lots of luck with your first transfer!! Never heard of the Arvekap injection, what it it??


AFM - I haven't had the call for my drugs delivery yet - they said it will be sometime before my injection teach on 26th August. Apart from the DR drugs I have no clue what I'll be on - just been told it will be tablets to thicken my lining after DR. Last cycle I was given baby aspirin too, to take for the first 12 weeks of pregnancy, I presumed that this was due to my last miscarriage as I have heard it can help prevent miscarriage. I can't remember when I was given that though, I think it was after my BFP but will ask on the 26th!!  

Lots of luck and babydust to everyone!!



xx


----------



## Danaa

Saddie is a drug used here in Greece,it contains Triptorelin,I believe is to stop my ovaries for working so I can used estrogen and progesterone for my FET,I have no idea really,im supposed to be getting more info on my next period.


----------



## mrssadie1982

Oh right, that makes sense. So many clinics use different drugs!!


----------



## Nelli

Mrsadie - im so sorry to hear of your MC but that's also really great to know that you had your little boy after MC   I just feel worried there's something else wrong with my immune system?? And I'm feeling very worried but trying to stay positive for our last little Frostie! I started DR last Thurs 4th then AF arrived Tues I did take the pill inbetween this cycle though as I often have 50-60 day cycles and couldnt bear to DR for that long again! Hope AF shows for you soon! I'm taking baby aspirin too X 

Danaa - hey! And oh a one off injection sounds much better! X

Donna - I'm taking prednisolone 20mg after high uterine NK cells were found baby aspirin (75mg) and metformin after I was diagnosed with pcos. What is the gestone your taking? I'm so sorry to hear of your MC did they give you some answers of why they happened? I'm so worried after 1 X early MC of it happening again X 

Amelia - oh bless you AF is such a witch! Hope she bloody gets a shift on for you! X

Afm - I'm taking prednisolone 20mg (very high uterine NK cells detected), metformin (for newly diagnosed pcos), baby aspirin, inofolic, coQ10 and Vit D. Praying this helps our last little Frostie!! Have baseline scan booked for Monday hoping to start progynova then. Xxx


----------



## donna80

Morning ladies, 

Welcome Danaa, I had just the 1 jab of dr, called prostap, it lasts for 4 weeks then you can top up with a nasal spray if needed, 

Mrssadie, I dr for 6 weeks on my last cycle too,    then they cancelled it   Because my bloods were all wrong, and I didn't bleed, they stopped dr and gave me the pills to bring in a bleed and it still didn't come for a further 28 days, so I now dr on day 1, and add the progynova ( to thicken lining) on day 5 so don't get many side effects now, (I planned my own day 1 buy taking two packets of the pill back to back,) hope your Meds turn up soon, 

Nelli, the gestone is injectable progesterone, I bleed 4dpt5dt on my first ever cycle so have had extra on all cycles since then, I've no answers to why I misscarried other than "one of them things" the first was more of a chemical (I hate that word for my baby) hcg levels were only 5 on the day I started bleeding, with the second my levels were at over 400 when I started bleeding, I lost everything at home so the hospital had nothing to test, I did manage to get my gp to sent me for recurrent misscariage tests but not much showed other than my blood took longer than normal to clot, so they recommend the 20mg prednisone and the clexane, and luckily my clinic will prescribe it, did you get any answers to your misscariage?? I'm so scared of it happening again, I was even arguing with myself weather to start Meds this month or wait till next month,   Good luck for your scan on Monday, 

Afm, yesterday was first day of progynova, So last nite I went and relaxed in bed with my new treatment candle "yankee candle" zita west relaxation cd and a heat pack for my belly, I watched the soaps and fell asleep before I could put the relaxation cd on,   

Donna xx


----------



## Lfoz

Hiya  hope you are all well
Hope you don't mind me joining!
Currently on day 4 of my cycle and will be doing another natural FET on this cycle.
Will be using my last embryo. It's a day 6 blastocyst, does anyone know how it works with a day 6 one? Will I get my surge and have my transfer 6 days later or 5? Didn't get much sense off the clinic, they just said call us when you get your surge....
Last cycle I had my surge on Saturday 23rd of July and had a 5 day transfer on the Friday after(thawed my embryos on the Monday). Will they just add an extra day on this cycle seeing as this is a 6 day embryo? 

Xxx


----------



## Danaa

Lfoz welcome,In what i read with a 6 day embryo the transfer is 6 days after O.
But I could be wrong,is my first time doing this.


----------



## Lolpop84

Hi everyone,

Hope you don't mind me joining this thread, I've been reading posts on this website for the last 4 months but always stopped myself from posting!  I'm under St Marys in Manchester and I'm due to start a frozen cycle this morning (I'm sat writing this on my night shift) after a freeze all the day after egg collection as my lining was showing 4-5mm rather than the required 7mm.  This is my first attempt at IVF using ICSI and I have to say although me and my husband haven't gone the whole way yet I'm not overjoyed at starting the injections again    I have been really lucky up until now and suffered no side affects during the long protocol I went through 2 months ago but being on injections for around 5 weeks took it's toll and became quite painful......and emotional!  I honestly thought that the frozen cycle would be a much shorter process but after our teach yesterday how mistaken was I, another 5 weeks of injections and tablets before transfer, and that's if we even get to that stage (please lining grow nice and thick).  I'll be on buserelin injections followed by prognova tablets and we have 10 embryos on ice


----------



## IvyStar

Hi ladies, hope it's ok to join this thread. 

Hope your journeys are going well so far. I'm due to start my FET this month. I've to phone when my period comes and I think it's starting very lightly today! So I've called because I have no idea if it's classed as a period of it's just a little!

We already have a 16 month daughter through ivf and it worked first time. But this is our only and last embryo as we only got 2 viable ones and one of them is my daughter. I'm so scared as this is it!


----------



## Nelli

Hi NN - have you booked in your cycle now? It sounds positive for you as your first embryo is your daughter, how amazing would it be to have 2 babies from one cycle!!

Lolpop - I know exactly what you mean I thought the frozen cycle would be much quicker but it's not at all!! But much less appointments etc. We're onto our 2nd FET with 1 little frosty left, great that you have 10 X frozen what day are they?

Lfoz - yes I think it will be 6 days after your surge too.

Donna - I feel the same about the word "chemical" pregnancy   it's so upsetting. No I haven't been given any answers as to why it happened and because it's only happened once the clinic won't do anymore checks at the moment but I feel so so worried of it happening again. What day if your cycle do you start the prednisolone?

Afm - baseline scan tomorrow hoping to start progynova! I've also booked us a consultation at a new clinic as will have to go private if this cycle isn't the one, we were also so upset after the last failed cycle I feel like we need a plan B just incase x


----------



## Lolpop84

Morning ladies,

Amelia - It's so typical when you're waiting for AF to arrive,  you spend months/years praying for them not to and now we want them to come more than ever, pre treatment of course!  I waited 40 days to start this cycle to ring to request FET and that's by far the longest I've waited   

mrssadie - They may give you progynova tablets after DR?

Nelli - Our embryos were frozen the day after egg collection, they are only at PN (pronuclei) stage but the consultant tells me that they have a 70% chance of surviving the thawing process at this stage which I feel is good? 13 of the 17 eggs collected fertilised but 3 didn't survive the night but we are totally made up with this number.  They say we can only have 1 transferred back on this first attempt but any further attempts we can have 2.  

So I'm on day 2 of DR, feel ok so far, long may it last


----------



## Nelli

Lolpop - what will you do about thawing will you thaw just 1 or thaw a few at a time to see which develops best? Mine was different as they only froze the day 5 blastocysts.

Afm - baseline scan went well this morning I'm down regulated! Start progynova today and the clinic said to start prednisolone the day before transfer but I've decided to start taking it now as I'm sure it's better to have stopped the NK cells much before transfer and it can't do any harm so I'd rather take it now (especially as we miscarried last cycle) x

********


----------



## kim2406

Hi ladies, I'm joining you all on this journey now. I'm on day 9 of my cycle for a natural FET. I had my first scan this morning and my lining was triple layer and 8.4mm. Good news apparently!! I've got another scan on Thursday morning on day 12 to check the progress of my dominant follicle and have to use ovulation sticks morning and night from tomorrow. Ovulation for me is usually day 15 and my embryo is a 5 day one so I'm estimating transfer to be around the 26th. Fingers crossed it all goes well!

I want to ask for progesterone injections this time as I feel that the pessaries irritate my cervix and this could have something to do with it not working on my 2 fresh cycles. Has anyone used the injections instead of pessaries and do they feel it was more beneficial? I know the injections are IM but have no issue with doing this.


----------



## Lolpop84

Hey Kim - Wow all sounds really positive for you, wishing you all the luck!!  

Nelli - They said they will take 2 of the 10 out to start with as always take double the amount they are transferring.......if neither look good quality then they will thaw another 2, transfer for me will be the day after they take them off ice, they don't leave them to grow.  It's a shame if a couple were to look great as one will be destroyed regardless, I get they don't want to promote multiple pregnancies but considering they are our embryos I feel we should get the choice, me and my husband both agree that if this first attempt was to fail then next time we'll be agreeing to 2 being transferred as they will give us that option........positive thoughts to that not happening though  

Are any of you ladies doing acupuncture?


----------



## Danaa

Lolop is upsetting to think that one of ur embryos will be destroyed and I wished you and ur husband had more control of this option.
No acupuncture for me Bcs is kinda expensive here.
Kim welcome and yay for triple layer lining.
Everyone else hello
Nothing much going on for me,waiting for cd21.
Does it anyone know if i can start a general house cleaning 2weeks before the transfer?Will that affect the result?When I say cleaning I'm mean every little corner with scrubbing and using all sorts of chemicals.


----------



## Seabass1

Hi ladies, I'm new to this site. Just thought I'd say hi!  

Had  my FET today and now for the long 2ww. Having treatment at the reproductive health group in daresbury. This is my second transfer as last months wasn't meant to be unfortunately. It's hard to know how to feel isn't it. Obviously dead excited about the possibility but know not to get carried away.


----------



## Amandalilly

Hi seabass1, just seen your post and just wanted to say i am also having treatment at the same clinic, i am also waiting to have my second transfer in september but i only have one frostie so this will be my last time   .. wishing you and all the other ladies on here the best of luck. .


----------



## Seabass1

Amandalilly, got everything crossed for you. It's such an emotional roller coaster isn't it? How are you finding the clinic?


----------



## Amandalilly

They are very friendly and proffesional, i had a bad experience with another clinic so in comparison they are very good..i had my first transfer in july that was a negative cycle but i am keeping everthing crossed for this next one... I will be fully medicated and i have had a uterine septum removed.. So basically everything is getting thrown at this last try...you are sooo right, it is a emotional roller coaster...I hope your 2ww goes over quickley and you have that positive result..How many transfers have you had ?


----------



## Seabass1

This is my second frozen transfer. Couldn't have a fresh transfer because of hyper stimulation, that was in May.


----------



## Amandalilly

have you got anymore frosties ? I will keep my fingers crossed for you too, its so exciting but scary all in one. how long does the thaw take ?


----------



## Seabass1

Yes luckily we have 16 left, although apparently over half will be genetically abnormal so they are wanting us to have genetic screening but that will cost over 4K to have them all done so we are praying for a positive this month.


----------



## MadameG

Hi ladies, may I join you? I've just started norethisterone for my medicated FET and ET has been booked for 19th September. Keeping my fingers crossed for a fluffy lining as I feel it could have been better last time round.

Kim I have lubion progesterone injections which are subcutaneous rather the intramuscular. They are expensive but they give me better peace of mind than pessaries alone xxxx

Seabass I also had ohss in January, good luck for the 2ww xxxxx


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies can I join? Im over on the july board but has taken me so long to get my lining thick. Still isnt thick enough. It went from 6mm then a week later it was 5mm and today it was 4.9.  Sooo stressed.theyv told me to up my dose to 8mg if progynova and go bk in 11 days. If its not god then this cycle will be cancelled. Im drinking pom juice, some beetroot juice, started acupuncture and hot water bottles. 

Good luck to everyone else xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Mo the same happened to me in March but on a natural cycle. I had norethisterone to induce a bleed then started again on a short protocol medicated. I have noticed some ladies have viagra for a thin lining, hopefully your clinic will have some tricks up their sleeve xxxx


----------



## Amelia81

Hello everyone, just playing catch up as I was camping at the weekend then away with work for a few days. It seems there is a few of us in the north west, 1 at St Mary's and 2 at reproductive health. I'm at Manchester fertility. 

Well AF finally made an appearance in Sunday, had a 35 day cycle in the end. Those extra 5 days were rubbish! Anyway I start OPK every day from Sunday. More waiting... Then there will be the 2WW waiting... So much waiting! And I am the least patient person I know so it will be quite a challenge.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all,  hope you don't mind if I join you as we are due to start our fet cycle this month.  

Some background from me -  we had our first cycle six years ago which gave us our daughter.  

We have had two cycles since - 2 years ago and 12 months ago both of which failed, but the last one gave us a frostie. 

We had planned to do a natural fet in jan but I have underactive thyroid which had been  difficult to control.  Now things have levelled out we can finally cycle.  Due to my age (43 in Oct) and the delay we have already had, we decided to go for medicated. 

I am due to have the scratch and start norethisterone on Mon 22nd, and then take supracur from the end of next week.  If all goes to plan we will transfer on 19th Sept. 

it is our last go what ever the outcome so fingers crossed it works.


----------



## donna80

Hello ladies, 
Wow this treads moving on a bit, need to check in more often, 


Nelli, my GP sent me to recurrent miscarriage clinic after 2 early losses(instead of the usual 3)  and the fact that we can only get pregnant through treatment, so I was lucky there, it was the miscarriage consultant that suggested the 25mg prednisolone he said from ovulation, so i thought that would be 5-6 days before a fet, my clinic said they also agreed I should take it but only 20mg from transfer day, and also due to clotting reading they will also give me clexane from transfer day, I got clinic to agree with the 25mg dose but can't get Meds until test day to start earlier, wonder if my GP could help there? When are yours? Glad your scan went well and you are now on progynova. When's your lining scan? 

Lollipop, hope the side effects are keeping at bay for you on dr, 

Kim, good luck hope your scan on Thursday goes well, I used gestone for my last 2 cycles and got BFP but misscarried at 5 weeks both times, I was given the gestone after bleeding on my first transfer a long time ago, I would recommend the injectable progesterone as you know you are getting it all, still had to use pessaries as well tho, 

Danaa, I usually clean my house from top to bottom (move furniture, lift fish tanks etc) before a transfer as I think if treatment works I won't be able to do these things then, also I like to keep busy, 

Sea bass   The 2ww passes quickly for you, and you get good news at the end of it, 

Anandadalilly, I too have only 1 Frosties, mines are from a known donor, we had 6 donor embryos, last 2 cycles ended in miscarriages, 1 didn't survive the thaw and Ive one left to transfer on the 31st August, good luck and wishing you your happy ending, 

Madameg, welcome, and good luck, 

Mo89 sorry to read about your lining problems   It thickens nicely for tour next scan, 

Amelia, glad AF appeared there's nothing worse than the waist for it, 

Talking frog, welcome, And good luck, 

Afm, I've not much to report really, day 7 of progynova and scan booked for Tuesday next week, trying hard to just keep busy and not over think to much,  

Sorry if I've missed anyone, 

Donna


----------



## Blueberry girl

Hi everyone,
Wanted to join in and wish you all a huge good luck in your cycles, you've all had ups and downs and we deserve some good luck, don't we?! I've not really contributed on this forum much, I always feel a bit frightened to for some reason, but I'm really feeling the need to connect with people who know what we're going through!

I'm on a bit of a downer today as I finally met my best friends new baby for the first time- an absolute beauty and I'm so, so happy for her. But this is her second child now and they started trying long after us. Two other best friends are also pregnant, as well as my cousin and every one of our friends has children. I'm not bitter, but I'm deeply sad for us. This journey can be incredibly isolating, can't it?!

My signature sums up our story so far. Male factor infertility. I've had two cycles, the first one BFN with moderate OHSS and the second BFP but miscarried at about 6 weeks. The miscarriage floored us, we had just begun to think that we might actually be pregnant, it hit us like a tonne of bricks.

I think since then (May) I've been struggling. Talking to people who haven't been through it makes it worse, the totally insensitive comments and lack of understanding. Being around people actually makes me feel lonelier!

We have a frozen transfer planned for late September, (5 frozen) will start down regging next week I think. I'm hoping they put 2 back. They seem to want to defrost all 5 to pick the best from them but that means 3 will go in the bin!! I would prefer them to defrost 3 this time then save the other two for future treatments. Especially as sperm is in short supply! (Sperm retrieved through PESA after 7/8 months on gonadotropins)

So fingers crossed for FET!! Hope this post doesn't sound too depressing. Bad day today. There's always hope! Just got to keep going...and if there's no hope, there's wine...(naughty!)

Love and good luck to all you ladies and gentlemen,
  
xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all, hope everyone is ok. 

Blueberry girl  - it would  be  a shame to discard them.  I am sure  I have heard of others  where they have  defrosted them all.  Can they refreeze  them ?  I understand  how you feel about  new babies.  One of the girls in work announced  she was pregnant  on what would have been my  due date if our one cycle had worked.  Just after the next cycle had failed we had a leaving party for one going on maternity  and the first baby was brought  in too.  Pleased for them, but sad for me.  Got in Tuesday  to an invite for a meal out for someone  going on maternity.  Don't  really know her  as our teams  have just merged  and meal is around otd for this cycle  so will give it a miss.

Mo - hope your  lining  thickens up.

Madame g - I  am scheduled for transfer  on 19th  too. 

Sorry it is brief but battery  is  about to go on phone.  

I am at crgw in Llantrisant,  South Wales.


----------



## Danaa

Welcome to everyone that joined us in the last days!!
I'm so bad at keeps track of this thread so I apologize for not doing personals in everyone.
Donna ty for responding,that is the reasons  im trying to clean everything before my transfer.
Blueberry don't you have any saying regarding your embryos?!Considering your situation it would be awful to make you and ur DH go trough all of this again,thawing 3 is a grt solution and then you can pick.I really hope you don't lose ur embies
Talking things will get better for us in the end and we will be able to flaunt that pregnancy belly.
Nothing else to say about me,im waiting for cd21.
I'm not looking forward for the progesterone.


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

Joining u all for FET in sept!

This will be my first FET and its double donor too in Cyprus! Scared and excited - af due 22/8/16 - I should have had transfer whilst out there on holiday on 9/8 but af was 5days late - that's never happened before! Anyway I'm all paid up so should get pgd on the 10 out of 12 fertilised eggs today - hoping lots are ok! Very nervous!

Blue


----------



## Blueberry girl

Hi all,

Talking Frog- precisely, it's so hard when it seems everyone around you is popping out babies. It comes so easily to some people. I manage to keep my composure most of the time but like you, sometimes I just have to turn down invitations for my own mental health! The last one was a baby shower!   Wishing you all the best for this cycle, I understand it's your last so huge positive vibes being sent.   Good luck for the scratch and the drugs on monday. Never had the scratch!
Danna- Absolutely, you're right, we've stated our position on the embryo's saying we'd like them de-frosted in two batches but they were really pushing for de-frost all...the only reason given was that they could pick the best of the bunch and they said they don't re-freeze (possibly because they're day 5 blasts? Too far gone for re-freezing I wonder?) But as we know, many beautiful babies have come from less than perfect embryo's (my last two failed cycles were really good embryos). So to me, every one of them is precious. We have an appointment Monday so will try to get more info. I don't mind doing it if there's a good reason for it, it just seems that there isn't so far! You in the waiting game atm? Good luck with everything.  By the way, I always do a big clean before transfer too! Not many chemicals but lots of scrubbing! I think there's some natural alternatives to chemical cleaners, rosemary, lemon juice, vinegar, that sort of thing. Worth a go!

Hi Bluestone, how exciting, doesn't it feel crazy to think that right now as we type they're doing lots of developing! Wishing you the best of luck. 

Hi everyone else, Donna, Amelia, Madame G, sea bass, Amandalilly, Lolpop, Kim, Nelli, NN, wishing you all the best of luck and looking forward to reading your updates.

 
xxxx


----------



## Nelli

Hey everyone,

Blueberrygirl - i could've written your earlier post about how the miscarriage floored you both and feeling even more lonely when you talk to friends who don't understand and happily sat their with their babies! So please know you're not alone and I feel exactly the same! I was also the same with our embryos on our last FET we had 3 X frozen blasts and they wanted to thaw all 3 and put the 2 best back, I was adamant that they only thaw 2, which they did in the end after a lot of resistance! Lucky we did as we miscarried and our last little Frostie would of been thrown away   but hopefully could be the one!

Bluestone - welcome and sorry to hear af was so late very frustrating! Best of luck for this cycle.

Danaa - I did a mega house clean before our last transfer and hope to do the same again, just keep the house ventilated and try not to get any on your skin.

Talking frog - definitely look after yourself if you need to skip the baby showers / meals! Totally with you there. Best of luck for scratch on Mon.

Donna - thank you that's good to know and good that you were referred early, I've started taking prednisolone 20mg already, and baby aspirin, what day will you start the prednisolone then?? I would prefer to be on 25mg too but I'll run out, my GP won't help and clinic definitely won't let me go any higher they said 20mg is the highest dose but I've heard others on 40mgs before, at other clinics. Is Tuesday your lining scan? My lining scan is a week on Tuesday.

Hey to everyone else sorry can't scroll back any further but hope you're all doing ok.

Afm - day 5 of progynova, just started on the diet side of things to build lining, beetroot juice (yuk!) pomegranate juice and Brazil nuts. We are also off to a consultation at a new clinic today to get booked in so we have a plan b, our last miscarriage really knocked us for 6 and this is our last frozen embryo. xx


----------



## kim2406

Had my 2nd scan yesterday, lining is still triple layer and has gone up to 9.8mm so things are looking good. Based on my previous cycles, I am expected to ovulate this weekend with transfer to be Friday/Saturday of next week.

I spoke to the Dr about how I felt the Utrogesteron were irritating my cervix, was given Cyclogest instead which I put up the 'back door' apparently and only have 2 a day instead of 3. However, on reading the leaflet it says to use them as pessaries for ART instead of suppositories. Does anyone else use Cyclogest?


----------



## Nelli

Kim - fantastic that your lining is so good!! And good luck for Transfer next week. I used cyclogest last cycle and alternated using them as pessaries at night when I was laying down and then via the back door in the morning before work as didn't have time to lie down for half an hour after. I actually preferred the back route as its much less messy. Xx


----------



## ladybird83

Hi all. I'm doing a FET this month I hope. I have avscan on Monday which will be CD12. I'm doing a natural so it will depend on whether I am making something useful. If not I will probably convert to a neficated but didn't like the progesterone so very happy to give that a miss if I can. 

I take a lot of comfort from this forum. Sometimes it feels like no one else in the world understand how hard this is for me. The babies and bumps everywhere get in my nerves but it's living with this constant sadness that really breaks me. Anyway, positive thinking from now on. 

Talking Frog - we meet again. I hope you are doing okay. I'm at CRGW too, you probably remember.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello again ladybird,

We were hoping to do a natural  fet  but having had to wait since Jan for  my  thyroid  to level out, and having (according  to test sticks) late ovulation with my period starting just 4 days later on my last  cycle  decided to go down the medicated route.  

I am at the clinic on  Monday too as I have an appt at 11.10 for the scratch.  I will also start taking  nohistorene then with transfer  planned for 19 sept.


----------



## MadameG

Ladybird Hello again too   xxxx

Talkingfrog good luck with the scratch on Monday, hope it's not too ouchy xxx

Kim great news on a fab lining! The cyclogest query seems to pop up a lot on this forum. I remember one member contacting the company and they said that yes, they should be used as pessaries, but clearly a lot of people use them the other way with no problems. I wonder if the company has only done its own trials when using them as a pessary and therefore that is their official recommendation? If it makes you feel happier though to follow it to the letter, then I would go for it xxx

Nelli I keep seeing beetroot juice being mentioned but it sounds pretty gross! I love eating beetroot but not sure I could drink it! Xx

Blueberry it doesn't take long to thaw embies, plus they are yours, so I would stand firm if you don't want to waste any. How long ago were they frozen? Do you know what technique they used, ie fast vitrification or not? Xz

Hi everyone else xxxx


----------



## Lolpop84

Morning ladies,

This thread is moving quickly!  

Blueberry Girl - I totally relate to the feeling of isolation at times and the fact that everyone around you seems to be pregnant, I'm surrounded by pregnancy in work!  I also get frustrated when friends and family tell you everything will be ok, it will happen, what will be will be.......yes I know what will be will be but you DON'T know everything will be ok or that it WILL happen and you definitely can't relate to what going through IVF feels like!  The days I feel like this are few and far between now though and I feel as time passes by I grow a thicker skin and stronger mindset, I'm beginning to just accept 'the cards we have been dealt' (as my husband puts it!) It's a real shame that your clinic is wanting to defrost all 5 embryos.......is this because of the grading of them as I have heard of this happening before?  I know for our process St Marys always advise taking double the amount that is to be transferred back so would only ever be 4 at a time, but not sure this is because they are only 1 day old embryos at PN stage rather than 2,3,5 day blasts.  I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow and you get the answers to your questions  

So I'm now on day 8 of DR, strange but I feel much better emotionally on the injections than I normally do, I felt like this last time too.........maybe it's because I'm normally a very hormonal person but with the injections suppressing them they probably make me a better person!    The only side affects I seem to be suffering this time is diarrhoea (nice) and yesterday I had terrible hot flushes all day but can't put my finger on whether this was due to the muggy wet weather or the meds?!   

Hope the rest of you ladies are well


----------



## ricey157

Hi everyone, 

I'd love to join this chat as we're starting a FET cycle at the end of this month.

Since Dec 2015 we're attempted 5 cycles, each of them cancelled due to my lining not getting past 6mm which had been incredibly frustating in an already horrible process.

Anyway, my treatment plan has been changed slightly and will be taking Viagra alongside Progynova and estrogen patches.

I have my fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## donna80

Hello ladies, 

Hi blueberry girl, I could of wrote most of your post myself, , I completely understand how you feel about posting on here, I use to post a lot when I first began treatment but as times gone on and things have gone wrong and changed I stopped posting much and just read. I think I felt like I didn't want people to think that because this has happened to me it will happen to them, (misscariages, cancelled cycles, strange cycles) I to found I felt lonelier around people as I had no conversation with them, treatment became my life. But since my misscariages I feel like I'm out side of my life and I'm looking through a window watching someone else,   I too would push just to defrost 3, I had 6 frozen when we started at the new clinic and it was never mentioned or defrost all, but I wouldn't of allowed it anyway, stand your ground, 

Hi bluestone, I'm using double donor embryos too in the uk from a known donor, (my sister in law) hope you get to transfer soon, 

Nelli, il be starting the prednisolone on transfer day along with the clexane and gestone, (think she said it wasn't gestone but something that's the same) I don't think my gp will help me with a Prescription for prednisolone from now to transfer day, but I'm going to try on Monday, I've nothing to lose buy asking, I thought 25mg was standard treatment dose without having proven immune issues, and my clinic were trying to do me out of 5mg   but have agreed 25mg daily, I've also read about poeple on 40mg,  Tuesday is my lining scan and if all is well il start crinone next Saturday with transfer the Wednesday the 31st, my clinic scan you after 12 days in progynova, I do like that about my clinic they don't leave you hanging on Meds for long and they do listen and involve you in what's best, good luck with your plan b,   You won't need it, this is my last Frostie too, don't know where we will go after this, think it will be double donor aboard if I can get round dh,

Hi Kim, great news on your scan, I've used cyclogest before and found it really messy, I did read that the back door was cleaner but never got round to asking clinic, I use crinone now it's  only once a day and it's so much easier, then I have gestone on top, 

Ricey welcome and   You get to transfer, 

Afm, not really much to report, day 10 on progynova and other than a few headaches everything's been fine, keeping busy and not overthinking  

 Lolpop, Madameg, talking frog, ladybird, Danaa 

Donna xx


----------



## HopefulAmy

Hello Lovely Ladies may I join you?
I had a failed DDFET in the Czech Republic in July and I'm going for another go at the end of August. This is our last tx ever so we really have everything riding on it.
We are keeping our tx a secret for now for a couple of reasons so I have no support at all other than DH and as we have a 5 year old with ears like Menwith Hill it's hard to talk about it at home too. So I really need you girls!
Love and Babydust to all  
Amy xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all, 

Hopeful Amy - we have  only told my mother in law and my parents. We also have a 5 yr old and so have needed them to have her for us for some of our appointments (she gets excited and can't keep anything a secret  )When we had ec on our last cycle we had to be at the clinic for 7.30.  It is a drive of about 40 mins (more depending on traffic) and  daughter had just started school so she had to have a sleepover). We ended up being there before the embryologist.

Donna - glad you are feeling ok.  I have been asked a few times in work if we are having another (two of the others pregnant at the same time as me now have a second).  The person asking knows we had treatment last time too.  She doesn't mean any harm, but from what she indicated wished she had had a second heratself and it was more of a don't regret not having a second. 

Ricey -  sounds like it has all been very stressful for you. Hope your lining thickens this time.

Lolpop - hope you feel better soon. 

Thank you MadameG  and Blueberry girl -  it can't be any more difficult than last time - my cervix kept moving so in the end the nurse had to clip it (sounds painful but I didn't feel it - just glad when the speculum was out  ).  I felt sorry for her as she kept apologising for hurting me - I just wanted her to get on with it without worrying as I wanted it over with!

One of the doctors is the same - he is lovely and when trying to take blood or get ready for the ec medication he tries to be gentle. My body is not always co-operative when it comes to finding veins so he was struggling.  The other doctor came in, said sharp scratch and wacked it in without worrying so it was over and done with.  

Nelli - first cycle I was on cyclogest I only used as pessaries.  Second cycle, like you I did a mixture of both.  Last cycle and this fet I had utrogestone instead -  you have to balance the tablet on the top of the applicator before inserting.  If you put it on too gently it will fall off,  too had and it will get stuck in the applicator.  The shell starts dissolving quickly too so I have had to bin them more than once. Great fun when using the toilets in work !

Sorry to anyone I have missed. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## kim2406

Hi all, had to go for another scan this morning as I didn't ovulate over the weekend as predicted. Now on day 16 with no ovulation so they have given me ovitrelle to trigger with tonight, this will make Wednesday day 0 and then the transfer will be next Monday. I'm a bit worried about this though as I have a 28 day cycle usually so this would mean AF is due on the Sunday after. AF has always started before OTD on my 2 fresh cycles so I'm worried that I may only be PUPO for a bit. Has anyone else had a transfer done so close to their AF due date?


----------



## mrssadie1982

Hi everyone,


Gosh so many people now! Been checking in when I can but not had chance to post yet. Got two and a half weeks off work now though so should be able to keep up better!!

Hi to everyone who has joined since my last post!  

Lolpop84 - I am at St Mary's Manchester too!

I've left it far too late to be able to do personals but have played catch up as best I can, good luck to everyone!

My drugs arrived on Friday, I have Buserilin and Progynova and those nasty pessaries!! I have my injection teach Friday and that is my first day of injections too. Does anyone know if you have to take the Buserilin at a particular time each day, i.e morning or night? When i used it back in 2011 I remember others on the thread I was on being shocked that I took it in the morning and said they were all told it must be evening!! Just thinking practicalities as I work nights and it's not easy to get away other than breaks and they are different times each shift, not set by me unfortunately. Hopefully once I go back to work though I won't be taking it for too much longer!!

 xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all  

Mrssadie - enjoy your time off work. Hope you can relax a bit.  When I did my  first  cycle (which started  as sp iui) the nurse showed  me what to do and asked if she wanted me to do the first one.  My  appointment was at 10 so I did them in the morning  (they didn't  mention a time). On scan days I has the scan, drove home (about 30mins) then injected before  going to work.  Over responded for iui so converted to ivf, they chose to do icsi  on the day and got a bfp so the difference in time didn't  make any difference.  

On my second cycle I stuck to mornings but on the last did evenings ( it felt like I could be a bit more relaxed than with everything going on on the morning ).  

As this time if is only supracur ( no menopur  mixing)  I may do it in the morning. I will decide wed  night as my first dose is Thurs.

Kim,  this is my first fet so can't answer.  Could you take progesterone uf needed?

Afm - had the scratch done this morning. I always  have to make things difficult  though.  The nurse tried and struggled to see my cervix.  It was a bit high and tilted.  She got one of the doctors to try and he had a similar  problem.    We ended up going to the ground  floor  of  the  clinic to the room used for iui.    Not only did they have more room but he bed had stirrups so I was in a better position.  Straight forward after that.  The nurse was surprised  because I felt fine afterwards.  I had my  money's worth because  overall we used 4 speculums, and at one point I had a doctor  and two nurses with me. 

Hope everyone  is well.


----------



## Lolpop84

Mrssadie - When I was taking buserelin back in may for a fresh cycle St Marys told me that I needed to take it at a similar time each morning, they said it used to be in the evening but had recently changed.  For this frozen cycle they said I can take it at any time of the day as long as it's within a 24 hour period, I also work nights, usually 1930-0730, so I've changed them slightly to 1830-0630 so that I can get home and take it just before 7am every day as I work 0730-1930 days too.  I'm really lucky as work have been so supportive throughout the process so any appointments I've needed to attend there's been no hassle  

So today is day 11 on buserelin and still no sign of AF?  I have to go back to St Marys on Friday for a blood test to check my hormone levels but not sure what happens if AF doesn't arrive before then, does anybody know?  Last month was a 40 day cycle!


----------



## MadameG

Lolpop do you know if you ovulated before you started suprecur? Every time I have started suprecur my AF has been around five days late. Hope she pops up soon xxxxxx

Talkingfrog what an ordeal!! Hope you weren't too crampy last night. What day are you starting dr? Xxx

Mrssadie I think the main advantage to doing them at night is that it means they can tell you to stop on the day of an appointment, rather than the next day if you had already taken today's dose. Xxx

Kim how did the trigger go? Don't worry about your original cycle dates, as your AF would be due 14 days from fake ec, or 16 days after the trigger xxxxxx

Hey hopeful, Donna, ricey and everyone else xxx

Afm I start my suprecur tonight!!! Wooohoo!! xxx


----------



## Blueberry girl

My internet has been shocking at home so first chance to post!

Had our appointment yesterday to pick up the drugs and go through the plan in detail...I down reg starting next Sat and transfer week could be the week of 19th Sept or 26th sept.
Soo... we discussed our 5 blastocyst embies in detail. It all seems complicated and slightly conflicted but they basically said their advice would be to thaw all 5 and pick the best 1 (!!!) or 2. Apparently we have 2 really good ones, 1 ok one, and 2 at an earlier stage which need a little more developing time. The embryologist spoke to us and said when they de-frost, the embryos need time to re-hydrate, wake up and decide if they're going to live, develop further or die! So she would prefer to have a full view of them all because they're at such different stages. And if we had 6 embryos rather than 5 she would defrost in two batches. But just 5 she wouldn't. And also (we are NHS) if we defrosted in two batches we would have to pay privately because they defrost all as standard for funded cycles, so they said our money would be better spent on future treatments.

Makes sense from their point of view but still feels like such a waste. The thing I was most concerned about was that they may not put 2 back and just 1 out of the 5!!!   They said they'll do their best, but ultimately the consultant has the final decision and they've just had an audit done for multiple birth rates!!  I think i'm just going to have to get down on my knees and beg on the day... 

They're all really nice and was lovely to see them and get back on track but lots to think about.......!! Anxious about them only putting one back....

Nelli- Absolutely, people seem so uncomfortable talking about miscarriage as if it might catch!   Very lonely place to be. Hope your appointment at plan be clinic gave you option and alls going well.

Hi Lady bird- yes, like living under a black cloud! Our rainbows will come soon...x

Talkingfrog- your scratch sounds eventful! Glad that sort of thing doesn't just happen to me! Looks like our transfers are in the same week if all goes to plan.

Kim- not sure to be honest...inexperienced at FET!

Madame G- it was fast but apparently that doesn't affect their de-frost...   Hope down regging is going well and symptomless!

Donna and lolpop84- so frustrating and tiring and totally identify about the watching yourself through a window feeling! Keeping the faith that we will have babies is so hard but obviously we have to. Like being on auto pilot day to day, pretend to smile and be normal when it's all I ever think about really. So hard when people say 'oh well, keep positive, at least you know you can get pregnant'. And you smile and go 'yeah...'  When really you want to say you're grieving a loss of a life and a potential future that no-one recognises or acknowledges and you need time to recover so give us a break! I hear you sisters! Good luck with the scan Donna and glad you have no down reg symptoms lolpop84, what a blessing! x

Mrssadie- never thought of doing the with the pessaries, vaginally at night then up the bum in the daytime! Makes sense! Good luck with everything.

Hope I've not missed anyone, love and luck to all


xxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Lollipop - hope af turns up soon. It isn't  unusual  for it to turn up late the only time you  want it to appear. 

Madameg  - no cramping thankfully. Hope your supracur goes ok.  Mine starts Thursday. 

Blueberry  - I can see why they are sayin defrost all, but why you would want to do it in two batches.  Hoe much  was it to defrost in two goes?  Most clinics are up against  the  target for twin pregnancies.  The two  private  clinics near me are 22% but the target Is 10% so they have to try and reduce it.  I can't  see your age as you posted while  I  was typing but fingers crossed in the circumstances, they will let you do two.  You could always argue  that on a fresh cycle you could elect to transfer one and freeze the rest, but if they are forcing you to defrostall you can't  use the others later.


----------



## Blueberry girl

Hi Talking frog,

Yes, that is a very good point. I will write it on my list of reasons we should be allowed two put back! 
Probably more than we can afford as they said they don't mix and match private bits of treatment with the nhs funded (half&half) so I think we'd have to pay for a full cycle. And I think we'd both rather get all our free cycles before we have to start paying as we feel very lucky to be in an area that offers 3 full cycles.

I'm 34 and a half(!) so that probably works against us in regards to getting 2 put back...if I were over 35 it may be a different matter. Also two of the frosties were top grade, so again, they argue that that may persuade the consultant to only put one back. Also the fact that I got pregnant last time (but miscarried!) 

So, my argument for putting 2 back will have to be along the lines of  that this is our 3rd transfer after two failures, we promise to have one put back next time and freeze the rest if there are any (thank you Talkingfrog!) we have very limited sperm supplies left, I am nearly 35...and then I might just cry, beg and plead....!!! Surely they won't throw 4 out of 5 perfectly good embryo's in the bin!

The embryologist said that in reality most embryos produced end up in the bin. That may be the case but them being in the bin won't get me pregnant and surely that's the aim, after all!!

Sorry, I have a tendency to rant!

Hope you're ok, I start down regging Sat... guessing you will start soon too? Good luck.

xxx


----------



## Nelli

Blueberry girl - we had 3 X frozen blasts and were so so adamant that we only wanted 2 X thawing and 1 X left frozen, they were very very reluctant and said that we weren't making the right decision. Anyway we thawed 2 and transferred 2, ended in miscarriage but we wouldn't be here now with our last Frostie on ice if they thawed them all and threw one away. I would tell them they are absolutely not thawing them all to throw them away and they are not to thaw anymore than are being transferred. Also I read our CCG policy on what was funded, we had 1 X fresh cycle including the transfer of all frozen embryos so it seems unlikely that your funding would just include a batch thaw and transfer of 1?? Can you get hold of it to check? Best of luck.

MadameG - yay for starting supercur! Hope not too many side effects for you.

Lolpop - hope AF hurries up for you what a pain! There is a tablet they can give you to make AF hurry, although my clinic made me DR for 3 weeks so just had to wait what a pain! Get those white trousers on!

Talkingfrog - oh my goodness what an ordeal for you as if the scratch isn't horrific enough. At least you got sorted and they know how best to do the transfer too.

Mrssadie - I've always been told evening is best, though I think that applies more to fresh cycles rather than frozen so I wouldn't worry especially if you did morning before.

Kim - I think it resets the time AF would be due if they force you to trigger as they are taking some control of your cycle, although not 100% sure? So 2 weeks from ovulation??

Hey to everyone else xx

Afm - day 10 of progynova taking 3 X tablets a day now, the nausea has hit me bad   yuk!! Have a scan booked for Tuesday   That goes well. I'm absolutely petrified that our last little Frostie has so many hurdles to overcome and  praying it survives the thaw. Our clinic said there's 80% thaw rate but we had 2 X frozen embryos survive and I can't help think we would be extremely lucky for our 3rd to also survive... And at the same time I keep dreaming that this is the one


----------



## Finky1983

Hi everyone, its been a while since i written on this forum. I am awaiting my 1st FET. Totally new to all this after 3icsi treatments. 
I am on day 10 and taking progynova. Just been for a scan this morning and my lining is not quite thick enough so have to go for another scan on monday. Feeling abit deflated as had all planned in my head transfer was gonna be end of next week but looking like beginning of the week after which is typical as we go away with our 2year old on the monday to butlins to get away before i start back to work on the saturday. I know from going through treatment before that it is just a waiting game but this time was just hoping it would be different. We have 6 frozen blasts and hoping yo transfer 1. Getting headaches which from reading posts i see its now the hormones. Off to see acupunturist today to help. 
Anything else i can do to help?


----------



## starofhope

Hello all,

I'm new to the world of FET although an old hand at fresh cycles. We are back on the roller coaster after having our DD in 2014. We have a Lone Ranger 5d blast on ice in Cambridge and I will be commuting from London to do the FET as we love our old clinic and don't want to change. Given the commute we've opted for a natural FET as I have regular cycles and have tracked surges successfully with OPK. So we thought it should all be fine to go ahead and start the natural and so had a scratch last cycle in preparation.

BUT... cD12 scan showed only follies less than 10mm and not a good lining!! I normally get a surge on CD14 and have not had one today although will check tonight when I get home from work.

Has this happened to any of you? I thought I only had to worry about the embie thawing (then sticking then staying!) but not this! Grr!

Am slowly trawling through previous posts so sorry for no personalized posts in this one.

Hope one of you can reassure me that this can happen now and then.
I don't fancy another scratch in case this cycle has to be cancelled.


----------



## hiltra

Hi ladies

Hope you're all well.
I just have a quick question that i'm hoping you can assist me with (well a couple of questions actually)

Looking to do a FET at the end of this year.
I have never done this before and wondered how long it usually takes (the process on average)?

Also - we have three frozen embies - one of a good standard and the other two average/borderline. What have thawing success rates been for you?

Thanks in advance! 
T x


----------



## lmkg2011

Hi Ladies,

Can I join this thread?

Started my fet (final frozen embryo) last Thursday.  Back to Edinburgh Royal Infirmary next Thurs (1st Sept) to see how things are going.

Lesley


----------



## MadameG

Star I tried a natural cycle earlier this year but, despite normally having 28 day cycles, my lining was abysmal and I was nowhere near ovulation! It could just be the stress from cycling that has made yours go AWOL. Can you switch to medicated on day 21 of need be? Xxx

Imkg hello  wishing you luck xxx

Hiltra timing wise it depends on whether you are doing a natural cycle, which is just your normal one as it says on the tin, long medicated or short medicated. It is kind of the same timeline as IVF really, possibly a bit shorter if you stimmed for a long time before. I think the thawing can be dependant on the process used...and plenty of luck! You can check the individual stats on the hfea website for your clinic under something like frozen cycle cancelled due to failed thaw xxxx

Finky water water water with a dash of paracetamol xxxxx

Blueberry I've never been entitled to nhs funding but it all seems mad, just so much potential waste. Hope it all works out for you xxxxx

Talking woke up with a horrific headache but it went after paracetamol and a few hours. Jab two coming up now! Xxx


----------



## starofhope

Thanks Madame G! I will ask them on Friday about switching to medicated when I go for my next scan. I'm poas 3x a day so as not to miss it. I've not been that stressed about it tbh. I wonder if the scratch is what did it. Last time I had a scratch I went on to have a fresh successful cycle so don't know what natural cycles are like straight after scratch. 

Glad you could resolve your headache with a paracetamol. Mine always just dulled but water water water is absolutely the best mantra and practice when on HH (horrid hormones!)

Xxx


----------



## mrssadie1982

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the info about what times you do you DR injections, think I will do it about 4pm because that fits in around my shifts but will check with the nurse tomorrow is that's ok.

IMKG2011, welcome and good luck!  

Hiltra, I am new to FET myself so can't help unfortunately!

Star of hope - I'm medicated so no experience of natural - my cycles are ridiculous and certainly not regular! Good luck for your scan tomorrow, good that it's not stressing you too much.

Hi everyone else - hope you are all plodding along well!!!

AFM - it's my injection teach tomorrow at 12pm then I will do my first injection later that day. It's come round quickly really, not sure how I feel about starting again. I am incredibly blessed to have my little IVF miracle who is currently leaning on my leg watching cars and trucks on youtube on my phone!! Another would be great but if it's not to be then so be it. Think I am a bit nervous about what I am letting myself in for TBH. I know it's going to be stressful and I'll still worry at every stage but I'll just have to take it one step at a time I suppose - not having a good day today!!   Will chat with hubby when he comes home, I suppose it's only natural to feel anxious no matter how many times you do it!! I just need to be a bit kinder to myself!!

Anyway will update after my first injection!!

MrsS xx


----------



## Lolpop84

Hi ladies!

MadameG - I finally got my AF yesterday (day 35) but typically it started after I had contacted the hospital to tell them it hadn't arrived!  I was supposed to be going there this morning for a blood test and scan but because it hadn't arrived they told me to ring again when it does so that they can give me another date instead so I'll be ringing them again today!  Really hoping they don't want me to go over the weekend as it's my best friends wedding on sunday    Hope you're getting on ok with your injections?

Does anybody know whether you go in for a blood test and scan during DR once your AF has finished or will they want me to go in asap?

Finky - Hope your lining has thickened nicely by Monday.....seems to me the words delayed and typical are the most used words during this process!  

Mrssadie - Good luck with your first injection  

Hi to all you other ladies that have joined the thread and sorry I can't reply to all of you individually......I'm on a night shift and it's pretty busy


----------



## donna80

Hello ladies, 

Hi lolpop, glad af has finally arrived, for my last cycle before this I had to wait 53 days for af after having the dr jab, so now I just start dr on day 1, my clinic usually scan you day 3-4 just to make sure lining has shed enough, then start you on progynova, 

Mrssadie good luck for your first injection today, 

Welcome imkg, 

Hiltra my cycle went like this 
Day 1 prostap  (dr jab) 
Day 4 scan (to check lining has shed) 
Day 5 progynova
Day 19 scan (to check lining has thickened) 
Day 22 start crinone (pregestrone support)
Day 26 transfer,  hope this is helpful to you, 

Star I was offered a natural cycle but decided on medicated as I can't trust my body to do wheat it needs too at the right time, so if nat help, but do wish you luck  and hope you get things sorted soon, 

Nelli, we too are using out last Frostie and   It survives the thaw, we started with 6, lost 1 when the first batch of 2 were defrosted, so 1 more was thawed for transfer, 2 thawed perfectly for our last transfer and we have our last lil polar bear left, good luck for your scan on Tuesday, 

Afm, scan on Tuesday went well, lining at 7.4 and triple Eco, transfer booked for Tuesday at 12.30, started the crinione This morning, it's all getting a little bit real now, 

Hello blueberry girl, talking frog and any others I've missed, 

Donna x


----------



## starofhope

Hello all!

What a lovely sunny day...hope it is the same where you are. All this assisted conception malarkey can make you forget to enjoy the other good things in life.

Mrs Sadie, hope your injection goes well. It'll be like getting back on a bike I'm sure! And I completely know what you mean about feeling odd about getting on this roller coaster again. Just take it one day at a time - that's my plan anyway. Otherwise it just gets to be too much. Hugs to you!

Donna, can I join the last icicle club?! We had three blasts and transferred two in last fresh cycle and only one left on ice! Puts a lot of pressure on doesn't it? Argh. I'm really worried about thaw rates...especially when only one.
But we can only cross our fingers and I will defo be doing that for you! Hugs and all the best for tues.

Lolpop - glad your AF arrived. Better late than never eh? Onwards and upwards from here. Any chance you can beg and plead your way back into the appointment schedule? Xx

Hello to the rest. I'm sure I'll catch up with personal greetings as I spend more time on this thread...it's so nice to know we are not alone and can support one another.


AFM weird weird cycle. No surge and it is day 17 today. No activated follies still bUT lining has thickened to 8.5mm from 3.5mm. How bizarre. So we are switching to medicated as suggested by the clever MadameG. What a faff. Now we have to figure out when and whether to do a scratch again next week as you have to do it the cycle preceding transfer. And too right, the words delayed and typical are absolutely spot on to describe how my body is behaving!!

I'm going to forget about it for the long weekend and take a deep breath come tues when in start my buserelin shots - here we go again.

Love to you all 
SOH
Xxx


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies

Im so upset.been for my scan again today. So about 4 weeeks ago my lining was 6, then 5.1, then.,4.9 and do.5.1 again. Iv been on.the estradiol tablets and they upped them 11 days ago. Why is there no progress. So stressed. Now they want to wait yet another week!!! Iv been trying all the right stuff..any success stories or tips. 

Imkg_ I am also at edinburgh royal. Probably seen you there!!!


----------



## MadameG

Mo you poor thing   I'm surprised they haven't drawn a line on this cycle, induced a bleed and started again with a higher dose from the start? I know that viagra can be used for a better lining, have they mentioned that? Xxx

Star haha glad you have got a new plan  naughty bodies and their misbehaving!! xx

Donna good luck on Tuesday!! Xx

Lolpop how typical of the witch! What happened with your scan? Hope it hasn't interrupted the wedding xxx

Hope everyone else is good. Just jabbing away here, hoping that the progesterone level drops quickly now that I am on day three without norethisterone, as my temperature has been sky high! Only three more sleeps till the baseline too xx


----------



## Taylor11

Hi,

Please can I join?

I am having FET in about 13 days (as am day 3 now). Am taking buserin.
It's the first transfer of any kind I have had! We have two top grade 3 day embies that we are having put back. 
I have nothing else frozen and my last round of egg collection failed so am really nervous!

Any advice welcome!
Thanks


----------



## mo89

Thanks madame. No they haven't. Its nhs so very limited un what they try. Im supposed to take 4 progynova orally. But uv been using two vaginally as heard thats better. They give me no advice really.I think it should be cancelled too but my partner was happy with another week thinking that will make a difference. I know it wont. Xxx


----------



## HopefulAmy

I'm really sorry I've not been on ladies, we've had the most awful week - my beloved furbaby has gone to rainbow bridge     we've had him for 12 and a half year since he was a pup, it's just unbearable  

Am flying to the Czech Republic alone today, having my FET tomorrow morning and will be home tomorrow night. I was really torn about going after what's happened but have decided to go anyway as it's all arranged. I've not managed to arrange a lining scan in the UK (we're in the sticks) so I'm just winging it and hoping my lining is ok but I won't find out until my clinic scans me just before transfer  

Am so nervous.

Love and babydust to everyone  

Amy xxx


----------



## MadameG

Hopeful that's awful, I'm so sorry to hear that. Sending lots of love and luck for tomorrow   xxxx

Mo that seems like a pants situation to be in. For me personally, I would ask to stop the cycle and restart it on a higher dose (some ladies get estrogen patches too), as those embies are so precious. Although perhaps you'll get to your next scan and your lining will be fabulous. Fingers crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## mrssadie1982

Hi all,

Hopeful Amy - So sorry to hear about your furbaby, sending hugs   Lots of luck for the next couple of days

Mo89 - Really hope that you get a nice thick lining this week and keeping everything crossed for you. It's not nice all this stress you are going through. HUgs to you  

Taylor11 - Hi and welcome   I am on day 3 today too!! Good Luck!!

MadameG - Lots of Luck for your baseline!! 

Hi to anyone I have missed, just trying to have a catch up whilst I have 5 mins!!

AFM - Injection teach went well, just us there with a lovely nurse - she said we seemed really laid back about it all!! We must be good actors!!   So I am on day 3 today, she said it has to be done between 4pm and 7pm so perfect for work!! First injection was fine - it's like riding a bike you don't forget!! (starofhope you were right!!) No side effects so far it's too early I suppose but not complaining!! Off on my hols tomorrow for a week, taking our touring caravan down to sunny Cornwall - we've had a bit of a nightmare week, we leant our car that we use for towing the caravan to someone who was going to France camping earlier in the month and when it came back it had no power and was throwing out thick black smoke. Turned out they had been running it with barely any fuel and as the car is 21years old, 21 years of muck has got into the fuel filter and injectors!!! It's been in the garage all week and its been touch and go whether we could actually go!! But it's all on I am just counting the pennies we have left after paying for the car to get fixed!!!!   We definitely need the break!! 

Will probably be awol for the week, but lots of luck to those scanning, bloods etc this week and I will catch up when I get back

Mrs S xxx


----------



## HopefulAmy

Mrssadie - enjoy your break. Sounds like you need it!

Have just had two embies transferred. Both 4aa. Last time I had SET of one 4ab and it failed so praying one of these takes. Minor panic as consultant said most likely outcome would be twins!!   don't want my DS to feel out of the loop if we have twins!


----------



## MadameG

Congrats on being pupo Amy xxxxxxx


----------



## Nelli

Amy - congrats on being PUPO! Yay! Hope the 2ww flies by for you. I'm so so sorry to hear about your little fur baby mine is my absolute world so I can't imagine your heart ache sending lots of love and hugs xxx

MrsS - enjoy your holiday! Glad injections going well, yes just like riding a bike pick it back up straight away!

Mo - how stressful, why is that lining not playing ball?!... Can't you have viagra or clomid or something to help? Get loads of beetroot juice down you and Brazil nuts. Hope it's ok next week for you

Taylor - welcome I had first embryo transfer in June unfortunately ended in miscarriage but that was freeze all cycle, were now onto our last Frostie!

Madame G - good luck for baseline scan is I today or tomorrow?

Donna and starofhope - I am in the last Frostie on ice club too! Yes definitely feeling the pressure, each hurdle seems even bigger this time for some reason. We had 2 X transferred last time sadly ended in miscarriage   they actually wanted us to thaw all 3 and put the best 2 back, lucky we didn't as we wouldn't have this chance now!

Hey everyone else

Afm - had lining scan today, I seem to of over responded to the oestrogen, lining is triple layer 11mm but *TMI alert* lots of mucous in the lining! what does that mean!   The nurse had never seen it before so she took scan photos to show her colleague and they said its due to very high eostrogen levels... I can't help but think they should've scanned me earlier. I asked if we can still go ahead with embryo transfer, all they said was we aren't going to transfer the embryo if it's not right and they are going to call me later once the doctors had a look. Can't help but feel very stressed about it and really really don't want to get cancelled now. Has anyone else had this and been fine?? Xx


----------



## ricey157

Hi All, 

Mo - I can really empathise with you, I've had 4 FET cycles cancelled this year alone due to my stupid lining. I can't get it above 6mm. I'm waiting to go again (if my am ever wants to make an appearance!!). This time around I'm starting on 12mg of Progynova, evorel patches every other day and viagra for 2 weeks. If that doesn't work, then there's nothing more they (Oxford Fertility Unit) can do, so we'll have to think about our options at that point. I really hope your lining gets there, it's so frustrating and disheartening. I've even started acupuncture this cycle so see what happens, so don't have anything to lose!!

HopefulAmy - great news about your transfer, au have everything crossed for you. Can I ask about the process of having a FET cycle abroad? How long do you have to be in the Czech Republic for the whole
Process? Also did you have the egg collection there as well or did you have frozen embryos transferred from the UK? If you did, how easy was this?

I hope everyone else is well as can be! xxxxx


----------



## scribbles

Hi all, can I join in please?

We are starting our absolutely, definitely final last cycle. We have two embryos left after having a mc a few weeks ago. I had appendicitis at 8 weeks, which seems to have caused the MC, but we only discovered that we lost the baby when I came off Cyclogest at 12 weeks. 

We are keeping it completely secret from everyone as I'm hugely nervous. At least I can't get appendicitis again!


----------



## Danaa

Ladies I apologize i haven't been keeping up with the posts but I will try my best to read everything tonight.
Cd21 tomorrow and I'm having the Arvekap shot,sooo excited about everything.
Fx for all of us.


----------



## MadameG

Nelli did you get the call Baseline is tomorrow morning  xxxx

Scribbles hello again  xxx

Danaa good luck tomorrow xxx

Afm it's baseline tomorrow and I'm praying I get to start estrogen to get rid of this horrendous hangover like DR headache! Xxx


----------



## Danaa

MadameG good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Taylor11

Madame G - hope your baseline goes well

Nelli- how are you feeling? Do you know more about your cycle yet? Hope it works out ok 

Scribbles - good luck! I  keeping my transfer secret too. Feel bad lying but can't face having to tell people if it's a BFN or having to tell them too soon

Good luck to everyone else on thread. Hope you are all feeling ok 

AFM - feel quite bloated, sick and have a headache. Am hoping this will go now I am on estrogen pills. My acupuncturist told me to try aloe Vera water. Has anyone else had this?

X


----------



## Nelli

Madame G - best of luck for scan today

Taylor - I've not heard of aloe Vera water but sounds worth a try. I was drinking coconut water for the electrolytes. DR is the worst hope the oestrogen helps.

Danaa - best of luck for injection today

Scribbles - how totally heartbreaking I'm so so sorry for what happened. Have you started final FEt now?

A fm - well I had the call back from the nurse, they basically said there's a 1ml of fluid in the lining they don't know if it's *TMI alert* discharge, blood or "toxic fluid"   but they haven't done any further tests. They gave us the option to either cancel the cycle now or prepare for ET this Sunday but be warned we have to have another scan Saturday to see if the fluid is gone. Apparently if it's discharge (due to v high levels of oestrogen) the progesterone should help it to go away. If not then we cant go ahead with transfer as they wont put the embryo back if there's fluid. We've decided to go ahead so had last injection yesterday and started the dreaded cyclogest. I have had lots of discharge so I'm praying that's all it is. They didn't offer any advice of how to get rid of it... Any suggestions welcome!?


----------



## Finky1983

Sorry havent chance to read everyones posts. Hope everything is going well

Afm had my scan on monday and lining was 8mm so got the go a head for transfer on monday. Started tge dread cyclogest today, not sure if anyone anyone has tried it but i used it with a tampax aplicator as i always struggled before  getting them high enough. Seems to have worked,


----------



## starofhope

Hi all,

Hope all of you enjoyed the long weekend. 

Hopeful, so sorry about your fur baby. They are such a part of the family aren't they? Well done for carrying on despite the grief. You're stronger than you think! Interesting about your cycle being abroad. We were seriously considering it. I'm presuming the quality of care is very high since you've chosen them and have struck with them? And congrats on PUPO!!! Sending loads of sticky vibes, common little embies!

Nelli - really sorry to hear about the MC - hugs. MCs are just awful - I've had a few before finally conceiving with DD. Crossing fingers for your FET. Xx

Ricey - sorry to hear about all your cancelled cycles. That must be so frsutrating. During my stimms and before transfer, I used to regularly use a hot water bottle on the tummy to increase blood flow, ate high quality protein and fat (DHEA) from zita west along with her fertility vits and also took Royal jelly from well- beeing. No heat after transfer though. Maybe try a super duper healthy diet , heat and some walking to get the blood flowing?xxx

Finky - well done on having a lovely 8mm bed for your embie(s). Crossing all goes well for the rest of the week. Xx

Happy hols MrsS! Glad you're car got sorted out. That's not very nice to have had those peeps running your car down like they did. Hope they were appropriately remorseful and offered to help fix it? Stress you don't need! Anyway, hope you got away ok


Hello everyone else...just doing a quick catch up over a sandwich. Back to the dreaded PC in a mo.

AFM - started Buserelin 0.5 ml. Weird side effect seems to be of loss of appetite? I usually live for my next meal but not so since I started injecting? Will be downing loads of water to stave off the DR effects. Just got news that my bro and family are visiting from Oz just around the time I'll be having (potentially) the transfer! And I haven't told them this time that we are starting cycles again! Argh. Oh well. Ill let them know closer to the time. 

Lots of love
SOH


----------



## Danaa

Taylor im sorry ur feeling like this sadly I don't have any experience with those pills and I can't say if taht is the cause and I never tried Aloe Vera water but I don't think it could hurt to try it.
Nelly ty my husband just got home from the pharmacy but he forgot to ask where should I inject myself,oh well.
I'm sore to hear about ur problem I do hope teh fluid leaves as soon as possible,and I'm sorry I can't offer any advice regarding this problem.Good luck.
Finky wonderful news about ur lining,what cd are you?!Im just trying to make an idea when I will have my FET.
Starhope ha!!im the same,I love food and I'm always thinking about my next meal)especially now that im on this diet,maybe the water is helping you feeling full?!I read somewhere that if you ate and ur still hungry you should have a glass of water and if your not hungry anymore it was just ur body asking for water.
Im sorry I don't know what to say regard our brother visit,I do hope everything works out for you.
Sooo anyone knows where should I inject myself with the Arvekap 3,75?!


----------



## starofhope

Hi Danaa,

Didn't want to read and run. I would highly recommend contacting your clinic or pharmacy for advice on how to administer arvecap. The internet gives Intramuscular (ouch) and subcutaneous (usually belly fat) routes and the latter makes sense as its a hormone and they are generally fat soluble. I'm sure there is an after hours number you can call. I would not chance taking it the wrong way as you want to make sure it's as effective as possible.

Hope that helps.

sOH


----------



## Danaa

Starhope try for the answer,the injection is IM and im going to the pharmacy lady to do it Bcs im scared to do it alone with that big needle,I don't want to mess up anything Bcs the injection is kinda pricey.


----------



## mo89

Nelli- sorry for the tmi.and personsl- but is the discharge slimy? I feel im having alot just now and its very slimy. Been on the estrogen for 40 days now so thinking its tht. Sorry tmi guys xxx


----------



## Nelli

Mo - **TMI alertt** yeah it's like EWCM thick and gloopy (gross!) and seems to be more in the morning, I'm praying it was just discharge on the scan and it all comes out. 40 days is a long time to be on eostrogen bless you! I read up on it and apparently it is a side effect of oestrogen HRT.   I'm so nervous all the time Saturday can't come quick enough so we can find out if we're having ET Sunday. I'm just not sure what else the fluid could be on the scan...


----------



## Danaa

Ladies for me nothing is TMI anymore.)


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all,  sorry haven't posted in a while.  I tend to read late in the evening or on my phone  on the way to work.  Without too much traffic I don't get chance to reply. 

Blueberry girl -  hope they will let you defrost in batches.  

Nelli - hope your next lining scan goes well and that you can transfer

Finky - good luck for transfer on Monday. Hope you enjoy your holiday at Butlins

HopefulAmy - sorry to hear about your furbaby.    Glad transfer went well and congrats on being PUPO

Mrssadie - Glad to hear your teach and first injection went well. Hope you managed to go on holiday and that the person you lent the car to contributes towards the bill.

Hello Scribbles - glad you are able to transfer again.  Definitely our last too.

Danaa - hope you managed to work out where to inject and that it went well 

Taylor -  hope you are feeling better soon.

Starofhope - hope you don't get too many side effects

Sorry for anyone I have missed  and hope everyone is doing  well. 

AFM - finished taking noehistorine on Friday and still no sign of AF arriving.  Due to have baseline  scan at 8.10 on Friday so doesn't allow a lot of time for lining to shed.  Fingers crossed it starts tonight or first thing in the morning.  If no sign I will call clinic tomorrow and see if they want to reschedule.


----------



## Danaa

Talking fx the witch shows up really soon and everything will be perfect on ur apoiment.
I'm having the shot tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Lolpop84

Hi everyone!

Had a busy few days and this is the only chance I've had to catch up.....always tend to get time when I'm on a long night shift  

So I started on progynova tablets on Tuesday, I have to take 1 a day for 5 days then go to 2 a day for 5 days then 3 a day for 5 days, booked in for scan to check my lining on the 13th September, praying that it will be the required thickness.  Got a provisional date of the 16th September for transfer, I feel the nerves creeping up on me now so decided to keep this date a secret from friends and family, mostly because I know there's a chance it still might not happen....fingers crossed. 

Donna80 - Everything crossed for you with your last frostie, how have you been feeling since the transfer on Tuesday?

Mo89 - So sorry to hear that your lining doesn't seem to be playing ball,  I must admit this is my biggest worry in the process, when will you go for another scan?

madameG - I didn't have a scan, just a blood test to check my hormones were at the correct level.  I went in on Tuesday after starting AF on the Friday so had no problems going to the wedding on Sunday  

Taylor11 - When you say your last round of egg collection failed do you mean you had failed transfers or did they not collect/fertilise any?  Wishing you all the luck with your last 2 frosties!

HopefulAmy - So sorry for your furbaby loss - heartbreaking when you lose them   I hope you are doing ok?  How have you been feeling since transfer?

Nelli - Have everything crossed for your scan going well on Saturday, I haven't heard much about linings being too thick or there being fluid there but really hope you can go ahead with transfer on Sunday

Hi to everyone else, ricey57, scribbles, Danaa, finky1983.......sorry if I've missed anyone else but hope you are all doing well.

Right I best get some more work done! xx


----------



## MadameG

Morning ladies,

Lolpop glad it all worked out in the end. I'm just a few days behind you schedule wise  hope you can get some sleep after your night shift xxx

Talkingfrog I stopped on Thursday and started to bleed on Sunday, but I think it took about five days last time. I was still bleeding at my scan yesterday and all was okay to start xxxxx

Dana glad you have someone to help with the jab! Xx

Nelli yep sounds like super estrogen levels! I've had lots of ewcm in my fresh cycles before ec. Fingers crossed that it sorts itself out for Saturday. I've never come across it on a scan before xxxx

Star I feel crap on suprecur everytime, hope it's not long before you start the next phase xxx

High to everyone else  xx

Afm scan was fine. Still bleeding but lining was down to 4mm so enough to start elleste. Feel so much better already! Back on a slightly earlier scan on the 9th to make sure it's thickening up well xxxxxx


----------



## HopefulAmy

starofhope - Yes the Czech clinic have looked after me very well, I had a dedicated English-speaking nurse looking after me and co-ordinating my treatment. The doctor I had also spoke excellent English and was happy to take his time emailing and talking to me. I had clean, secure, private accomodation in the clinic itself, they sent a driver to the airport to collect me and he also took me back again afterwards. There are differences, for example my ET wasn't done in a theatre, just a normal  hospital bed. Also I wasn't given a gown or cover when I had a dildo-cam scan, just had to strip from the waist but to be honest I think that's a cultural difference, a bit like communal changing in swimming pools which is standard over there but we have cubicles over here. The whole place was spotless and their procedures were very similar to the UK.

nelli and mo89 - the estrogen gives me very slippery discharge. That combined with the pessaries is making me feel pretty yuk  

girls is anyone else feeling like a lot of the pessaries end up in your knickers? I'm on 6 utrogestan pessaries a day and have to use a panty liner otherwise I have to keep changing my pants  

not much else to report. just hanging in there waiting for 12th to test.

Love to all
Amy xx


----------



## Danaa

Lolpop FX e everything works in ur favor and you get that transfer,stay positive.
MadameG I'm happy your scan went well and fx for a thick lining on ur next scan.
HopefulAmy good luck and I hope tu give us a good news really soon.
I had my Arvekap shot done and now im just waiting for my period,I do hope it won't delay my period.


----------



## Nelli

Good morning ladies,

Finky - best of luck for transfer on Monday.

Starofhope - yay to starting buserelin loss of apetite is a side effect I dream of lol! I'm constantly nauseous on the oestrogen yuck!!

Talkingfrog - did AF arrive for you? Hope you don't get delayed because of waiting for the witch to arrive.

Lolpop - yay too starting progynova. I know what you mean about the nerves creeping in I was so excited during all of our last cycle but this time I'm just so anxious and lots of things keep going wrong in this cycle but we're hanging in there! We've only told our parents this time.

MadameG - great news that your ready to start working on the lining, I wish I'd had an earlier scan as I think they left me on the oestrogen too long.

Amy - how's the PUPO bubble going hope your having a relaxing 2ww!

Danaa - good to hear you IM injection went well hope Af hurries for you!

Hey to everyone else

Afm - the dreaded scan I've been waiting for this morning is finally here... But great news all the fluid has completely disappeared!   yay!! I think it was discharge from high eostrogen levels and the progesterone pessaries got rid of it. (Yuck but yay!) so ET is booked for tomorrow we find out first thing in the morning if our 1 X little Frostie has thawed ok yikes! The embryologist said thaw rates are 80% so keeping everything crossed. Just a little bit worried that we've had so many knock backs this cycle but we seem to be hanging in there! Xx


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

So started the utrangestan pessaries and currently lying down for 20mins - question - how the heck will I manage this at work!!!
What time are any of u doing yours? I'm on 3 a day
- was late start my them to day but was planning for 06/14/22 - but that 1400 one is going to be tricky!


----------



## MadameG

Nelli great news on the scan! So glad you can go ahead. Fingers crossed for the phone call   I actually thought of you when I asked for an earlier scan, 12 days is a long time to wait to see if all is okay! Xx

Bluestone can you do it at lunch and recline in your car for a bit? Xx


----------



## Danaa

Nelli that is wonderful news,good luck tomorrow and stay positive,you got this far with all the set backs,you can do this.
Happy weekend ladies !!!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Great news Nellie.


----------



## HopefulAmy

Nelli - hi! Good to see you on here, hope this cycle is your time   hope ET goes well tomorrow, do keep us posted. Everything crossed for you love  

Blueestone - I have 2 pessaries 3 times a day, I do approx 8am, 3pm and 10pm so they are spaced as evenly as possible. They're gross aren't they! Did your clinic tell you to lie down?

Hope everyone else is ok at all the varying stages of treatment.

afm - totally overdid it today   spent the morning doing errands then tidying and cleaning trying to puppy proof the house (pup arriving next saturday) then as I sat down with lunch about 2ish I realised how exhausted I was and awful cramps kicked in, I managed to rest on the sofa for a few hours (told my 5 yr old I had tummy ache) but am still feeling tender now. Worried I've done myself a mischief.

Love to all,
Amy xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all,  hope everyone is having a good weekend. 

Nellie - good luck for transfer.  

Bluestone  - I used to lie down  for a short while  after the first one ( about  6.39 then went back to bed   ) and took the last before  bed anyway.  The one in the afternoon  was a but more tricky,  but  reclined my chair a bit in work.  

Hopefulamy  - I am sure you will be fine.  If it was a natural  pregnancy you would know what was happening  and would have carried on as normal.  The cramps could be a sign of an embie bedding in.  We told our little one mummy had a tummy ache too.  As dh has is it is not unusual for her to hear about a sore tummy.  She does like to climb on us to tickle us  at times though.  

Hope everyone else is ok .  

Afm - still no sign of af.  I would normally  be due  any time  around now.  Keep getting little feelings af is about to arrive and felt  quite tired early evening  so trying to feel hopeful it will appear over the weekend.  Feel like I am on a reverse knicker watch wanting blood instead of praying it is not there.  Needed new furniture  in the box room as two of the cupboard shelves have collapsed.  Went to ikea last week and althoughthe furniture is easy to put together, there is a lot to move out so  we can move the furniture  around.


----------



## MadameG

Talking frog how annoying! How long ago did you finish norethisterone? AF better be sorry when she shows up!!! Gotta love a bit of IKEA rearranging, hope it looks fab xxxxx

Amy sounds like tomorrow should be a chillout day for you. Hope you're not too sore and it's a sign of good things to come xxxx

So ladies, after how many days of taking estrogen did you start to notice ewcm? I'm only on day four and I've got loads   hopefully that means the tablets are doing their thing xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Madameg - finished  taking it Friday last week so 8 days ago now.  Most people bleed after 3-4 days. 

Not expecting it to look fab, will settle for being able to find things I have put in there.  Being able to see the floor would be good too  

Not done an fet before.  If medicated how  long do you take supracur for.  Does it stop at baseline or carry on until transfer?  Will also be taking  prognova  and utrogeston  (if we get that far)


----------



## MadameG

Talkingfrog you take suprecur all the way up to the trigger - same as on a stims cycle. Can't believe it's been so long, I wonder if your progesterone is taking ages to drop or if the norethisterone didn't push it high enough? Did the clinic give you a timescale in case AF goes AWOL? I'm on elleste rather than progynova. Hope you enjoy seeing your floor once it's all sorted  xxxx


----------



## Finky1983

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Nellie- good luck for today i hope it went well xx

Bluestone- i am only on 2x a day so do one about 8am ish and lay down down for 30mins and then the other before bed but can be anywhere between 10pm-12

Hope everyone else is ok.

AFM I had the time confirmed for tomorrow and have transfer at 10.20am oooh!!! Then off to sit in the car for a 5hr drive to go on holiday. Remembered i won't be able to go swimming with DD which is disappointing but i suppose gives her time with DH. I am now thinking i wonder how thinks will thaw  
Strange thing for the clinic to say, but i am to wear no string perfumes for transfer, how weird haha


----------



## MadameG

Finky good luck for tomorrow and I hope you have an amazing holiday! Smells can affect the embryos so leave the deodorant and perfume for when they are safely tucked away  xxxxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Funky - it is common  for clinics to say no perfumes,  aftershaves or deodorants for transfer  as the contents of them can sometimes harm embryoes.  Doesn't  mean they will but they say as a precaution.  The carefully  monitor the air quality in the labs.


----------



## Finky1983

Thank you Talkingfrog and madamG, i was never told this before however DH said i was told no nail varnish, but care manchester have said nothing about this. Anyone else know? Gonna wear no make up incase i get told no to that too but want mentioned over the phone


----------



## MadameG

I'd say if it smells, don't wear it. Wash your hair the day before and no scented moisturisers/shower gels on the day  xxxxxxxx


----------



## KelBel87

Hi everyone, 
I'm new to this. I just wanted to share my story with you all. 
My husband and I had been trying for a total of 2 years before we got referred to our clinic (The Agora in Hove) for treatment. We first went there in October 2015 for our consultation. We were told at this appointment that they didn't have any availability to start before Christmas so we were booked in to start our first fresh cycle in Jan 2016. Due to this we booked a lovely 2 weeks holiday to Florida (the last big hurrah before treatment began), we of course then had Christmas in between. When we went back in Jan, unfortunately my BMI was too high and I was turned away and told I needed to get it down to 30 or less before they would start treatment (I was 32.5) - my fault entirely I must add, although I was devastated! So then I spent the next 10weeks dieting and exercising like crazy but thankfully by my March appointment I had reached my goal. We then began our first fresh cycle. 

Initially I was responding very well to all the drugs and my follies were growing in abundance - at one point I had over 30 in total. Then however on my last scan and blood test before collection, my hormone level came back sky high - I was very bloated and uncomfortable and it appeared that I was at risk of mild OHSS, the clinic coasted me for 3 days and thankfully my levels did come down - but at the time unbeknown to me, my levels came down too much. 

So on my egg collection day in early April I went in as normal expecting to get lots of lovely eggs out but after the procedure I was told that they could only get 2 as my hormone level had dropped and they had started dying off - I cried, oh did I cry - two was still two but I was so shocked, after everything I had been through to just get two...but then that wasn't all, I was told we would have to freeze all as my womb lining had begun to thin and wasn't think enough to do the egg transfer this month. Gutted! 

My doctor wanted me to wait 3 cycles before going on to do my FET to let my body recover from the trauma of my fresh cycle so with disappointment that's what we did. 

In July 2016 I began my FET by taking eastrogen tablets 2mg 3x per day from Day 1 of my cycle. I then had my first lining scan on day 12 and my lining looked lovely and thick so was informed to start my daily progesterone injections on day 18 (this was a Sunday), on the Monday my clinic called to ask permission to 
defrost my 2 embryos (that had fertilised from my fresh cycle). I was then kept up to date daily with their progress - both were doing well and dividing nicely. On the Wed (day 21) I was booked in for my embryo transfer. Our doctor recommended we put both in on day 3 as we'd only had a total of 2 and this would give us the best chance. So we proceeded and put both back in - we had one 9 cell grade 1 and 1 8 cell grade 1.5 - both were perfect. 

Then the 2 week wait...I made sure during this time to take it fairly easy, eat well and drink plenty of water, I even swapped to decaf tea! On Sunday 28th August I took a pregnancy test -  it came back POSITIVE! Then the happy tears started to flow! After everything we'd been through we were shocked that this was finally our time - something had worked and we were about to start this amazing journey that we'd waited so patiently for! 

Since then I've done a total of 6 tests all confirming that I'm still pregnant - as I don't really have an symptoms I'm still struggling to believe it. I am tried a lot of the time and going to the loo more often but other than that, at the moment I feel the same. 

In 2 weeks time, we go back to our clinic for our 7 week scan, we'll then know if there is one beautiful baby growing there or if we've been doubley lucky and we have two. It's going to be a long 2 weeks! 

So after 3 years almost to the day - our prayers were answered and we got our BFP. I know this is a long post but I just wanted to share my story - hopefully this will give some of you ladies hope - it can and does work  

Kelly xx


----------



## MadameG

Congratulations Kelly  wishing you well after a tough year xxxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Congratulations  KelBel.  I had ohss on my first cycle , but only after transfer.  I did get a bfp (the nurse took bloods to check levels for ohss and dis pregnant too), but other than the ohss symptoms  didn't  get  any others for a while.  Don't worry about not getting  symptoms  as not everyone  does and those that do have different symptoms.  When I did I had mild nausea  and a metallic taste in my mouth after certain foods.  Two icsi since  and now  (when af finally  arrives )  an fet of our only frostie  as our last try for a sibling.


----------



## Nelli

Kelbel - congratulations on your BFP and best of luck for your scan.

Finky - best of luck for ET tomorrow, and enjoy a lovely break after, perfect way to spend the 2ww! My clinic say no string smelling perfume / deodorant / spray etc. I don't wear any make up there either just in case.

MadameG - yes I started having ewcm quite early on then had an abundance of it towards the 11-12 days on progynova which is what they saw on the scan but luckily went away. I do think it's normal just keep your eye on it and if you get loads book in for a scan a bit earlier just to check.

Talking frog - damn AF hope she bloody hurries up for you.

Amy - hey! Make sure you take it easy if you feel like you over did it a bit. Spoil yourself as much as you can.

Blueestone - I'm on cyclogest and they can be used in the back door as well so when I don't have time to lie down for half an hour I use them up the back door, actually loads less mess too. Maybe check if you can use then that way as an option for the middle of the day one?

Hey everyone else and thank you for all your kind words and wishes!

Afm - our last little embryo thawed nicely this morning they thought it had degraded from a blastocyst B grade to a C but in the last hour before transfer the little fighter reexpanded to a grade B with most cells in tact! Yay!   Embryo transfer took a little longer than last time but all went well and I have a lovely comfy triple layer 11ml lining, so couldn't be happier, and we got a photo of the embryo! So I'm officially PUPO, feet up, orange lucky knickers on and funny films for the afternoon! Xx


----------



## Danaa

Nelli congrats on ur transfer and good luck.I do hope you get that bfp.
Kelly congratulations on ur pregnancy I wish you a happy and a healthy pregnancy!
Everyone else happy weekend!!
I will try to catch up to the new posts later.
My dog had an upset tummy last night and I could keep up.
Not much going on with me im just waiting for AF wich is due in 4days!


----------



## MadameG

Dana your poor dog, I hate coming down to those mornings xxxx

Nelli woooooh pupo lady!!!!! Enjoy your giggle fest. Will keep an eye on the ewcm xxxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Nelli - congratulations on being PUPO.

Fingers -  good luck for transfer 

Danna - hope your dog is better today.  At the rate I am going your Af will turn up be four mine.  

Going to put ghe shopping  away then phone yhe clinic as I only have a few days supracur  left.


----------



## Danaa

Talking AF is due for me on Thursday but i have been cramping since Sunday so she might show up a bit earlier or she is just messing with me.
My dog is feeling fine,he is back to his old annoying self )
So ladies i have a question,after you get ur period when do you start estrogen?and what cd do they do teh FET?!I know it depends on ur lining but i would love an approximation if you could help.
Im getting anxious.....


----------



## MadameG

Danaa you should start estrogen after your baseline scan (are you having one?). If it's a blastocyst then embies are put back five days after ov/fake ec, or three days after for a day three embie etc. Do you not have a treatment plan? Xxx


----------



## Danaa

MadameG my retrieval was 2months ago and the clinic said to call on cd1 I think they will give me a plan when I go in for my baseline scan.
My embryos are day5.
I had a shot on cd21 to stop my ovaries from working so I know I will been on estrogen and progesterone but I don't know for how long.


----------



## MadameG

Dana perhaps you will have a scan 14 days after your initial injection? Or perhaps day 1-3 of your bleed. Then estrogen until your lining is lovely, trigger shot, start progesterone, transfer 5ish days later, bfp, continue progesterone and estrogen up until 12 weeks. That's my guess anyway. Pesky that they haven't given you more of a plan  xxxxx


----------



## Danaa

Why would I need a trigger shot if my ovaries are shut down and ovulation isn't  happening?!I should probably call and ask more information .


----------



## gemma1984

Hi Ladies,

Do you mind if I join

I had a failed fresh cycle in July. Starting my frozen cycle this month, start DR tomorrow. I'm at Hull IVF Clinic. We have 3 frozen Blastocysts. Having 2 put back this time, if they survive the thawing. xx


----------



## MadameG

Dana you normally have the trigger shot to tell your body to prepare for a possible pregnancy - ie get on to producing progesterone etc. I'm sure there are all sorts different protocols out there, so I am just speaking from my own experience. Hopefully you get some clarity soon xxx

Gemma welcome and good luck xxxxx


----------



## Nelli

Dana - I can give you a break down of my FET dates if that helps? but yes I'm sure everyone's protocol is different:
4th Aug - CD21 start DR injections
9th -AF
15th - baseline scan - successfully DR so start oestrogen today
30th - lining scan, mine was thick enough so ET booked for 5 days later (day 5 blastocyst), stop DR injections and start cyclogest pessaries
4th Sept - Embryo transfer day yay!
Hope that helps plan a little for you, I know organising dates and time off is such a pain.

Welcome Gemma - sorry to hear of your failed cycle, thaw rates seem to be quite good now, our clinic gives 80% thaw rate success

Talking - that bloody AF is being a witch how long have you been DR for now?

MadameG - where are you at in cycle?

Hey everyone else

Afm - 1dp5dt so far lots of cramping (feel like my little embie is reminding me he/she's there!) and feeling really exhausted, I had horrific heartburn and nausea in the middle of the night too, hoping it's a good sign! I've got a week off work to chill. I'm looking for a good box set to keep me occupied if anyone has any suggestions!? Xx


----------



## MadameG

Nelli it's interesting how everyone's protocols are all different. No trigger shot for you then? Thanks for asking, I'm on day six of the estrogen tablets, back Friday for a lining check. Hoping for a plush mattress   xxxx


----------



## Nelli

MadameG - no I didn't have trigger, when will that be for you? Will keep fx for you and a nice king size double bed ready for your embie   this time my lining was the best it's ever been at 11ml and triple layer so very pleased with that. I said to DH I've created princess and the pea bed here (minus the pea of course!) so let's hope our little embie gets snuggle in! (The nausea was worth it!) Best of luck for Friday, hopefully ET next week for you then x


----------



## Danaa

Nelli ty so much for ur breaking down ur protocol for me,I think mine will be similar to urs.Fx you get that BFP soon.Are you testing early or wait for beta?!
Madame I think the hcg shot is more like a boost for ur body and not so much a trigger .
Gemma welcome.
I like hearing about everyone's protocol,in some cases the difference is huge but the goal is the same.
I have been cramping like crazy and I was hoping AF would show her ugly face but she didn't.
Friday flying to Romania to attend a wedding and see my parents and returning on Monday,I was worried the doctor wouldn't alow me but he said is ok and call when im back.


----------



## ricey157

Hi All, 

Rant alert! I've finally started a concoction of cetrotide injections, 12mg daily of progynova, esterogen patches and a daily viagra tablet which made work very interesting today. 

I had a pounding headache and felt sick the whole day. I've done this part of the treatment so many times but can never get used to the side effects!! I feel like I always start treatment just as someone announces their pregnant or when a new arrival has happened. I'm just feeling a bit sorry for myself today!!

I hope everyone's ok and getting their journey the best way how xx


----------



## Finky1983

Et went well today, had one thawed and stayed as a blast which is good. Now relaxing which i always find hard to do. 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all, 

Ricey - that sounds like a cocktail  of medication, not surprised you have a headache.  Hope you feel better soon.  I know what you mean about announcements.  On what would have been my due date if my second cycle had worked  (I kept in touch with someone else on hear at the same clinic who had ec sbd transfer  the sane day as me) a girl in work announced  she was pregnant.  Third cycle failed  a week before the baby came in to see us. ( I couldn't  wait to see her, but did have mixed feelings )

Madame g - I thought that was the case, in which case u didn't  have enough  supracur  from the beginning  as only got one bottle  so 15 days worth.
  We were planning on a natural  cycle  but using prognova and utrogeston  to top up what my body was naturally  doing as I had done of both mess left over from before.  As it took so long floor my thyroid  to settle and my last cycle before  I phoned the clinic seemed a bit odd ( test sticks showed I ovulated late by period was earlier  that normal) we decoded with medicated.  Didn't  want to delay if natural  cycle was eraatic.  

Finky  - glad transfer  went well.  Hope you gave a good holiday. 

Welcome Gemma - sorry to hear of your failed cycle.  Fingers crossed  for your fet.

Nelli - hope you have a relaxing week off.  Maybe cramps  are the little one  bedding in.

AFM - started down reg with nohistorene  on Monday  two weeks ago, followed by taking supracer just after.  Finished nohistorene on the Friday so should  have had a bleed by the Monday/Tues.  Baseline  was supported to be Friday last week but cancelled it.  Have down  regged twice before  but supracur  only. Phoned the clinic lunchtime  and the receptionuse spike to one of the nurses who said to go in sbd they would scan to see what was going on.  They offered me this afternoon  at 4, but had to pick little one up from school st 3.15. She us never ghe quickest to leave, would have to get through the school traffic  and the journey  is 40 minutes on a clear run so wasn't  likely  to happen.  Didn't  really  want her with me either as she would ask too many questions.  She asked loads when she came with me for a blood test.  I have booked tomorrow  off as I only do a short  day and have an appt for 10.30.  Have felt  lots of twinges and was convinced  this afternoon  it had arrived  but nothing.  Have tried a number if the things suggested to being on af but no response.  Will hopefully  find out  more tomorrow.


----------



## Nelli

Dana - have you worked out when ET should be for you?

Ricey - oh it's so awful isn't it you have every right to feel sorry for yourself   I don't think it ever gets easier this is my 3rd cycle and if I'd of had a fresh ET in April (they froze all due to OHSS   )  I'd be 5 months pregnant by now   but here I am again lol! PUPO and hopefully 3weeks pregnant!! If this little one sticks.

Finky - congratulations on being PUPO! Yay! We can not symptom spot together!  

Talking - thanks I hope it is the little embie embedding   Best of luck tomorrow I cycled with someone who was DR and they skipped the bleed but the scan shown thin lining and she was given the go ahead hopefully be the same for you tomorrow.

Afm - 2dp5dt so I have this 'pregnant feeling' that I had with my last FET lots of cramping and feeling faint and loads of heartburn hoping these are all good signs. I've been pondering over the chance of success our embryologist gave us... Which was 35% chance of success with our embryo on this cycle...! Those odds seem very low. They graded our day 5 blast as B grade? Suppose I just have to pray it's a fighter as he/she is our last one too   Xxx


----------



## mrssadie1982

Hi everyone,

Just had a bit of time to myself for a catch up with you all.. a lot seems to have gone on since I last posted!!

Congrats to Hopeful Amy, Finky 1983 and Nelli on being PUPO!! Nelli, am so glad it worked out ok in the end and you could transfer! I am keeping everything crossed for you all, look after yourselves and I hope those embies are settling in nicely!!! Praying for those first BFP's on our thread!!  

Hello and welcome to Scribble and Gemma 1984  , wishing you both lots of luck with your cycles  

KelBel87 - thank you for sharing your story   It sounds like you have had a tough journey so it's great news you have finally got your BFP!! Do keep us posted on your scan - I can feel twinnies coming along!!! 

Talkingfrog - really hope you get some answers today at your appointment - bloomin af's!!!   will be checking in later to see where you are up to.

Lolpop - How are you feeling on the progynova?? It's good that St Mary's give you a provisional transfer date, I had been worrying a little that DH would struggle to get time off but as least he can give work a provisional 'head's up' I don't want my work to know and I work nights so will most probably get away with it!! Do you mind me asking - when you rang them to tell them you had bled when did you have your bloods and from then when were you told to start your progynova?? I have my bloods on Friday.

AFM - Back from hols, took me a while to relax into it after the stress of the week before but had a lovely time and met some lovely people. Weather a bit hit and miss but you can't get everything!! Didn't arrive back until after tea time yesterday so we are all a bit tired from the travelling and catching up on sleep!! Sooo, massive shock while I was away AF turned up   was so shocked!! I never have cycles less then 35 days and this arrived at day 31!! I just get used to expect it after 35 days have passed and when it wants to turn up it will! All the nurses were fully prepared for it not arriving as was I - hence me not having anything with me and a mad rush to the nearest shop!! I can only assume it's the buserilin, or maybe just because I had relaxed when I was away and wasn't thinking about it?? Bodies are strange things but anyway it arrived so I am all set for my bloods Friday morning then hopefully the next steps. So far so good with side effects - been having some hot flushes for the last couple of days and some bizarre vivid dreams but not much else luxkily! Love and luck to all

MrsS xx


----------



## MadameG

Talking frog how did it go?? Had your lining magically absorbed back into your body?? Xxx

Mrssadie glad that AF has popped up so you can crack on. Even if it was a surprise!! Xx

Nelli everything crossed for you that it's all good signs. Grades aren't everything either     Xxxx

Ricey my body hates the drugs. Means to an end and all that...but it still sucks!. xxx

Finky congrats on being pupo! Hope you're taking it easy xxx


----------



## herbie79

Hi I'm a newby to group but just waiting to start testing for ovulation for hopefully FET at end of month/beginning of next month.  It's a completely natural cycle so hopefully things will go to plan.  These are the Frozen embies from my only IVF cycle two years ago that ended in a chemical pregnancy but we have three frozen blasts and thought we should give it one more go.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all and welcome herbie, 

Must be quick as no battery left.

Scan today showed  liming as 12mm  ( thought of your duvet Madame g ).  I have another  course see of norethisterone  and more supracur.  If no af 7 days after finishing  norethisterone  to call back.  Hopefully  it will work this time.


----------



## Danaa

Ricey it seems like the treatment is affecting your body,I'm really sorry.I hope you feel better soon.i was very lucky i never had any huge side effects from the stims,and I tried Bemfola and GonalF,Pergoveris,Menopur and Cetrotide but no estrogen and progesterone and im kinda scared.
Last year two of my DH cousins announced they are expecting and it was very hard for me so i understand you.Hugs!
Finky congrats ur PUPO.Goo luck and i do hope you get that bfp 
Nelli yesss I think around the end of September or the first week of
October.Your symptoms sounds very much like ur pregnant so im fxing for you!!!
Saddie Yesss for a short cycle,i think stress has a huge rol and sometimes it can affect us.Hot flushes are not fun,I have been experiencing some as well.
Herbie welcome!
Talking im sorry to hear you need more meds,this stupid witch doesn't know when she is wanted and when is not wanted.I do hope this time everything works out for you.
I had a busy and I'm just laying in bed Bcs I can't sleep and is 3:30am here.
AF has been taunting me,hot flushes,cramps and that nagging wet feeling your having when ur close to ur period all that made me visit the bathroom a few times today thinks she showed up but not yet but she isn't due until Thursday and actually I wouldn't mind her being late for a bit Bcs I want to get a brazilian on Friday.


----------



## MadameG

Dana oooch a Brazilian, you're brave!! Any luck with AF today? Xx

Talking frog ha to the duvet but booooo to the mega lining! Hope that AF actually shows up this time and you can get a wiggle on xxxx

Herbie welcome hun  xxx

Afm two more sleeps until my lining checkup   really struggling with tiredness on this cycle, feel like all my energy is going straight to my uterus...anyone else feeling the same? Xx


----------



## herbie79

Thanks guys!! Is everyone doing a medicated cycle then?  My clinic don't do any scans or anything.  I'm checking for ovulation with clear blue digitals and when I get smiley face I've to phone clinic and they'll do bloods to confirm surge.  They may repeat bloods the next day as well and then 5 days later they'll transfer apparently xxx


----------



## Danaa

MadameG yessss i LOVE brazilians and i don't hurt as much as you would imagine lol.
I understand what you're saying regarding the energy....i have to drink some energy drink to be able to function properly,is not healthy I know.
Actually I started spotting 3h ago and I'm hoping she will be here full force tomorrow.
Herbie I think most of us are doing this medicated but I find it very strange that ur not monitored with ultrasounds at all,not even the day of the FET?!What if ur lining isn't thick enough or somethings is going on there that it could prevent a positive outcome?Is scary.
So I started spotting and is weird for me Bcs i don't ever spot,I hope everything is ok down there.


----------



## herbie79

I know I thought they'd do scans and things but apparently not anymore on a natural cycle.  I think if it was a medicated cycle they would.  Think because I have regular cycles xxx


----------



## MadameG

Herbie I tried to do a natural cycle earlier in the year. My clinic scans around day ten and you test for ov at home. Turns out that I don't really grow much of a lining on my own so had to switch to medicated. Hopefully all will be well with yours  xxxx

Dana zzzzzz another rubbish nights sleep from over heating! Has AF arrived in full force today? The dr jab probably messed with your cycle a bit xxzx


----------



## Nelli

Herbie - I think it depends what your fertility problems are as to how much monitoring (or not) they do. I have totally absent cycles and PCO and high NK cells so have fully medicated fully monitored cycles. We also have severe male factor as well. If you have regular cycles hopefully everything should go as planned without the need for the medication. It sounds much less stressful!

MadameG - oh no hope you get some sleep tonight this weather doesn't help! Best of luck for lining scan tomorrow hoping for lovely plush duvet bed for that embryo to snuggle into! What's your opinion on the embryo grading? I've thought about it and it's only the embryologist actually looking at the embryos appearance isn't it? So mine going from a C to a B must of shown signs of good development before he/she was transferred?  

Danaa -   enjoy your Brazilian! And hope Af is on her way so you can get started.

Talking frog - what a bloody palava for you, hopefully this will bring Af on for you now. Does this mean you've been quite significantly delayed in this cycle?

Mrssadie - glad you had a fab relaxing holiday, is Friday your baseline scan? It's always the way isn't it as soon as we wait for Af she doesn't turn up and the second we relax she appears!

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

Afm - 4dp5dt I'm actually really enjoying my PUPO bubble (and having a relaxing week off work) I had loads of pulling/tugging feelings all last night and this morning, do you think that's a sign of implantation?   Also feeling mega exhausted. I've been eating a few bits of pineapple core everyday since ET and Brazil nuts. This time I'm definitely taking a more relaxed approach compared to our last ET. Also my OTD seems really far away compared to others, it's 17th Sept which will be 13dp5dt Xx


----------



## Danaa

My cycles are very regular and besides a bad tube I have no other problems and still im being monitored,I think is depends on the clinic and the doctors choices.
I'm doing all of this in Greece and I'm sure things are done differently here.
Nelli 13days that is horrible lol) I don't think I can wait for that long.
I'm starting with the pipi sticks very early.
Cd1 here and I called the clinic and i have my first apoiment on Tuesday.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hi all,  

MadameG- good luck for your scan tomorrow  ( shows how much I am on jere using my phone  as after o typed good each of the other words came  up on predictive text   )

Herbie  - I had planned to go natural but delay in getting  started due to thyroid  and odd cycle before phoning clinic so decided to go down the medicated route to avoid  more delay - ironically  we are delayed  before  even starting as I need not bleed after nohistorene  !

Dana - glad af arrived

Nelli - glad you are enjoying  your  PUPO bubble.  If I bleed this time like I should my baseline  will be around Friday 16 / Monday 19 so about 2 weeks behind.  My birthday  us mid October  so may end up with my birthday  as otd.  

Afm -  getting the sane side effects  as before  with the nohistorene - was feeling bloated at first (which has now eased), but  it has increased my appetite  so feeling hungry and getting  tired ( had half hour nap earlier ).  Only two more days to go - fingers crossed  for af by Wed.


----------



## IvyStar

Hi Everyone, 

Apologies I didn't check this after I posted back in August.

Nelli- so my Af came properly just after I posted and so I got the decapeptyl injection on day 3. I then went for a scan and my lining was only 6.4mm so went back a week later and it was 4.2mm. So it should be 4mm but my oestrogen level was low enough to start the progynova. But I have a problem I started bleeding on Sunday night and it's not stopped! The Hosp keep saying just to wait to see if my lining is thick enough after 2 weeks. This is my first FET so no idea if this is normal? 

So you're PUPO! Yey. How are you getting on? I just read you're eating pineapple and Brazil nuts! It bring back memories. I took selenium too the first time. 

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. I feel like I'm doomed already! 


I will catch up on everyone's else's posts and chat later. This really helped me get through last time round. It's so nice to talk to people who understand xxxx

Sending you all the luck in the world xxxxx


----------



## MadameG

NN I don't think you should be bleeding when you are on estrogen but hopefully the hospital knows that they are doing xxx

Talking frog thanks hun, fingers crossed that norethisterone take two works! Xx

Nelli I think embryo grading is really interesting as its not set in stone as its an individual interpretation. I read loads on grading last year and some interesting stuff from an embryology conference. They put up slides of embryos and all the embryologists had to grade them. There wasn't 100% agreement on them. Plus when it came to the 'would you freeze this' embryo, opinions were massively swayed if the woman was older/poor responder/last cycle etc! Ultimately I think if they have made it through the freeze and thaw process, then they're a tough little munchkin PLUS none of us know what we would have been graded as and we are all here now! Xxx


----------



## mrssadie1982

Hi all,

Talking Frog - I have everything crossed that AF will show up soon!!!! I keep checking in to see how it's going!

Madame G - It is really interesting about grading, I have often wondered how it's done as you see so many different systems used. I was just told I had two 'top quality' blasts and one just behind. One of the top quality one's is my DS and the other two were frozen, I keep asking what grade that one that was just behind is but no one seems to know!!! Bizarre.

AFM - I am a complete wreck of hormones and emotions, I am crying, shouting, so down in the dumps. Headaches started yesterday and I have been having hot flushes for a while now. Just fed up, I hate buserilin!!!!! I am not going to take the menopause well when it finally arrives, think DH will up and leave till it's over!!   However, today I had my bloods done. Spoke to the nurse after and I am to start my progynova from 15th Sept, staggered from one a day until I get to 3 a day and I have a baseline scan on 29th Sept. She said she will ring if there is any issue with my bloods but so far no call so hoping they are ok. I have been getting lots of twinges in my ovaries though, the dreaded google has told me alsorts of horror stories about what that could be but trying to be positive and thinking its just them closing down!! If all goes to plan (when does your body ever do what it's supposed to when it's supposed to!!??) transfer is set for 5th Oct. I was a little down hearted when I found out I would start the progynova on 15th and not today but I suppose they have to schedule me in with everyone else and make sure I am ready for when there is a spot available!!

So that's me, hoping my hormones will calm down soon   Just keep trying to think that it's not really me it's the drugs making me feel like this and it will be worth it in the end!! Working for now!!

Hope everyone els is ok and plodding along nicely!


Mrs S xx


----------



## MadameG

Sadie I remember the nurse telling me that she had an argument with an embryologist for saying there was no chance with a particular ladies embryo....and that embryo became a baby girl! I'm totally joining you on the hormonal front. I feel like I'm back to pure DR today, absolutely horrendous! Can't wait to stop taking suprecur....although I have a bad feeling that the metformin has caught up with me and I'm on that for (hopefully) a looooooong time yet. As for when I one day hit the menopause, I think I'll feel like I want to leave myself behind   hope you start to feel better once the next stage starts and fingers crossed for bloods being a okay xxxxxx ps I typically have really twingy ovaries that are full of cysts - worse during norethisterone and dr - but now they are totally quiet with no cysts showing  

Afm had my lining scan. Triple layered and up to 7.2 but the (different to normal) nurse wants to push it a bit higher first so I'm carrying on and back on Wednesday for another scan. Means that my transfer is probably pushed back a couple of days at least but I'd rather get a nice fluffy pillow for those embies  xxxxx


----------



## mrssadie1982

Hi everyone hope you are all OK xx

Madame G - I am glad it's not just me feeling this way not that I would wish it in anyone but it's good to know we are not alone. Ended up finishing work early last night as I was just in a mess!!! Feel a bit better and more refreshed after a nice long lie in though!! 

Can I ask everyone what time they take thir Progynova tablets?? I start on one in the morning from the 15th, the one morning and night from the 20th then morning afternoon and night from the 24th (i think). Just been thinking about what times to take them the nurse wasn't specific so not sure it matters too much?? 


MrsS xx


----------



## Nelli

Mrssadie - I take mine 8am 2pm and 9pm I have to take after food as they make me very nauseous and that seems to help, I think you just need to space them out evenly as possible. I also keep some in my purse so I've always got them on me just incase. Oh those bloody dreaded hormones I'm the same on buserelin I absolutely hate it gives me foggy head and bloats me up so much I turn into an evil witch   you really are not alone. Although I've had ET and stopped buserelin now (thank god) I feel your pain but you can do it! How annoying of your clinic making you wait though until they can schedule you in, that doesn't seem fair? 

MadameG - great that lining looks good and I bet by Weds your going to have a plush feather duvet ready too   best of luck for scan. Thanks for info On embryo grading, I did have my doubts as it's just 1 persons visual interpretation against another and all clinics use different grading systems. Well I'm really happy our little embryo kept on developing right up until ET so that must show it's a little fighter. 

NN - hey welcome back, what's going on with the bleeding?? Are you taking progynova? I wonder if it's worth booking in a scan earlier than 2 weeks for you to check things are progressing as they should? I don't know if you saw what happened to me but they left me too long on progynova and side effect is excessive discharge (yuck) that had gone into my lining, anyway I was lucky that it disappeared the day before ET, though we were nearly cancelled (and I honestly don't think my mental health could've coped with that!) but in future I will make them scan be before the 2weeks as its just too long for me. Let us know how you get on. And yay I'm PUPO!! 6dp5dt and going insane in the 2ww ...  

Talking frog - that's so rubbish that bloody AF has delayed you, hope she arrives ASAP so you are ready for baseline scan next week. White trousers, night out and   with DH! should do the trick   all used to guarantee AF in youth!

Danaa - yay that you're getting started best of luck for Tuesday. When are you planning to POAS really early??

Hey everyone else hoping this board is a lucky one for us all.

Afm - 6dp5dt I'm having lots of cramping / pulling / pinching is this a good sign? I thought Im past implantation stage now? Anyway I've got DH to take me to superdrug today and bought 2 X of their early tests that pick up HCG of 10+ so I'm going to test in the morning. I would like an idea if this little embie is here to stay or not before I go back to work Monday. Yikes!! Also I got a BFP by this time on the last cycle. Fingers (and legs) crossed! Eeeek! Xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Nelli eeeeeeeee good luck in the morning!!!!! All sounds good to me, the cramping can continue for a few weeks as they burrow in. Will be thinking of you (and I'll be working on my duvet  ) xxxxxxxx

Sadie my x3 alarms were 8, 3 and 10pm. Had a very slow day here and feeling a bit brighter but still shattered xxxxx


----------



## Nelli

Morning ladies so tested 6am at 7dp5dt and bfn   DH is staying positive and believes all the cramps I had last night were implantation so he thinks it's too early but I've prepared myself that it might not of worked. Will carry on still and pray for a miracle! Also our ET wasn't until 11:30 last Sunday so feel like I cheated abit and tested a day too soon as the little Frostie wasn't even out of the freezer until 7am last Sunday! Anyway thinking of testing again at 9dp5dt xx


----------



## MadameG

Nelli you are definitely not out yet so hold tight for a few more days. Frosties are proven to take longer to implant too and you have some really good signs. Lots more chillaxing and doing happy stuff for you xxxxxx


----------



## mrssadie1982

Nelli - I agree with MadamG you are definitely not out of the game yet!! I checked my last diary for my cycle with DS as I knew I tested early. I got a very very faint positive at 8dp5dt and I've heard that frozen embies take longer to implant too. All those pulling and cramping pains are all positive too. Keeping everything crossed for you and I certainly don't think it's over for you, thinking of you, take it easy   xx

Thanks guys for letting me know what times you took your tablets, think I will go for 8am, 3pm and 10pm as that fits in well with my shifts as well. Glad I'm not alone on the symptom front - did you all find that your symptoms eased when you started on the tablets?? Oh no to feeling nauseous I asked the nurse would they make me like that and she said not - I had a rough time with feeling sick on cabergoline in my last cycle and ended up taking it before bed but can't do that with having three!! Oh well maybe a different symptom will liven me up!!!   

Happy Sunday everyone, hope you all have a relaxing day,



MrsS xx


----------



## Finky1983

Nelli, sorry to hear your having a bad day but i am sure its just too early, if your test date isnt til saturday you still have a while. 

Afm i am realky worried i don't think i took my tablets at lunch and now wprried it will affect everything. Dh says i should just take them this evening as normal and jist leave the ones at lunch incase i did. What to do??


----------



## MadameG

Finky is it estrogen tablets? Just take the extra one now and then continue as normal. I took them all in one go everyday last time. I have to initial all of my tablets on the foil with the days of the week, otherwise I can't remember if I've taken them or not when I just look at a half used packet xxx

Sadie I felt loads better once I started the Elleste but seem to have gone backwards again now for some reason. Although I don't feel anywhere near as bad as during straight DR! Xx


----------



## Finky1983

Yes they are. The problem is will it affect anything if i have already taken them. Or do i just take my normal evening dose with progesterone


----------



## MadameG

If it were me, I would just take one to stop that nagging thought that I may have missed it. You could always call your clinic if you're in doubt. I can't imagine it will have had too much of an effect if it was just the one tablet xxxx


----------



## Nelli

Finky - I would of taken another anyway too, but just do what you think is best. And thank you I am going to certainly hold out for a few more days!

Mrssadie - thank you that's good to know, DH is really adamant that it's still worked just too early. I hope so!

MadameG - are frozen embryos really proven to take longer to implant? That's good to know, hopefully I'm not out the game then!  

I've had the worst AF cramps on and off all day along with a pinching feeling... Just don't know what to think, even keep going to the loo expecting AF to of reared her ugly head   But nothing. DH is absolutely convinced it's worked which has kept me positive all day. I'm not going to test again now until at least 9dp5dt. Back to work tomorrow which is probably for the best as this 2ww is sending me   I'm learning how to knit too and have finally got into the swing of it, trying to knit a teddy for our future baby! Maybe that will keep me from poas!! Xx


----------



## IvyStar

Hi Everyone,

So I am taking progynova. 3 tablets every morning at the same time. Hospital told me to take roughly same time but to make it in the morning and eat before it. So this bleeding is really annoying. I got a decapeptyl injection one the 16th and then started taking the progynova on Tuesday (so after 3 weeks of down regulating) then last Sunday night I started bleeding and it was really red and not like my usual period. But they told me it's just breakthrough bleeding from the decapeptyl. So I started taking the progynova and have been bleeding for nearly a week on them and it's only just stopped this morning. I'm worried because they told me I should not be bleeding at all on these tablets! But I phoned and got a scan for tommorrow morning to see what's happening. We only have one embryo and I'm not wasting it on a cycle that isn't right. We will see.

Nelli- the 2ww is awful. I was on knicker watch constantly last time. I got cramps and that period like feeling all the way throughout my 2ww. You get so paranoid. I didn't test because I was too scared. Just stay positive and keep in the back of your mind that it's worked. It can drive you mad. Sending you lots of luck. Xxx

Mrsadie - I take 3 tablets at 7:50am precisely! Lol

Finky- I've been told to take all 3 at once so don't think it'll matter if you take 2 together. It's so much to think about with everything else on your mind. X

Madamg- hope your lining is as perfect as can be to grow that lovely embie. Good luck xxx

Takingfrog- so annoying that Af has delayed things. It never comes on time when you want it to. Xx

Danna- I had a hydrosalpix on my left tube and it worked for me first time round so you have lots of hope there! Good luck xx

Afm- so scan tomorrow! I'll update you on how that goes!


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi all!
Just a quick question to those already had their scans, is it just an endometrial scan needed, not a full pelvic scan? Im looking at booking through ultrasound direct and want to  make sure I book the right appointment
Thanks!


----------



## Clare1984

Hi all just wanted to join you all and ask a few questions. I'm having FET and started taking pergnova tablets 4 per day, I have been taking them for 9 and half days and had the first scan today and my lining is 6.5mm, dr has advised to take 5 tablets per day and start on the estrogen patches (one every other day) I'm just wondering how many days it took you to get the lining right thickness, just that the nurse has worried me saying that they thought it would be thicker by now, but the I think the nurses never really explain it very well and always worry me! Going back on Friday for another scan. 

Good luck and all the best to everyone having scans and FET. Xx


----------



## MadameG

I'd imagine it is just classed as an endometrial scan, but could you check with your clinic? Mine check that there are no large cysts on the ovaries too I think xxxx

NN thanks lovely  I really don't think you should be bleeding, how did your scan go?? Xxx

Nelli I think it's fairly well acknowledged that they can take a little longer than a fresh one, I've heard it said more than once and I'm sure I read articles on it at some point but can't find it now xx

Claire mine was 7.2 after 9 days so I'm back on what would be day 14 (Wednesday) for a scan. As they've raised your dose hopefully it will thicken nicely now. Some ladies just need a bit more of a push that others  xxxx


----------



## HopefulAmy

sorry I've not been on for a while. got a blood test booked for Thursday but did a frer hpt this morning at 14dp2dt and its a BFN for us. So that's the end of my hope for another baby gone forever. Was so hopeful as had two top grade double donor embies. Consultant said twins was most likely outcome and gave me an 80% chance of success. Gutted. So gutted. Terrible period pain cramps this evening, can't even eat. Can't even take anything or use a hot water bottle until after the blood test as there's still that 0.000001% chance and I'd never forgive myself. And to top it my DS is being horribly bullied at school.
Horrid times  
So I'm going to duck out and leave you all to it. 
Lots of luck ladies  
Amy xxx


----------



## mrssadie1982

Oh hopefulamy am so sorry to hear your news, what an awful time you are having at the moment. It never rains but it pours... 

Thinking of you and I know I won't be the only one to say that we are all still here for you but can completely understand you ducking out for a bit. Sending love and hugs  

xxx


----------



## herbie79

Hopefulamy so sorry your having such a rotten time........trying to conceive is stressful enough without all the other stuff on top xxx


----------



## MadameG

Amy.......  Take it easy hun, wishing you a miracle in the future xxxxxxx


----------



## Clare1984

Thanks MadameG, that does re assure me a bit, I think it was just the way she said it alarmed me, it's a while till Friday anyway so It has plenty of time to thicken up. 

So sorry to hear that Amy, it's so hard isn't it, We will get there in the end. Xx


----------



## starofhope

Hi all

Sorry to have been so quiet lately. Have been crazy hectic these last few days.

Amy, I'm so sorry about the BFN and also about the bullying. Hugs to you and your family. 

Nelli, well done for staying so strong during 2ww! I used to be a googling wreck looking up every symptom. And the knicker checking was the worst! Not too long to go before your hopeful BFP!

Hope everyone else is well.

AFM - have been on 0.5ml of Buserilin since 30th Aug (so 14 days) and no sign of AF and have scan booked on wed. Is it worth me calling the clinic to see if I should not bother and keep injecting 0.5 Buserilin until AF arrives? I've read Buserilin can delay AF but this seems quite late now (should have come Thursday last week). Anyone not respond to Buserilin at all? I hate D/R! If this FET doesn't work, I'm going straight to short protocol!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Starofhope - I am usually fine doing lp with supracur, but this time used  Norhistorene and supracur and nothing.  I started  the Norhistorene on 22 August for 5 days and should have bled 3-4 days after last  dose but didn't.  Still on supracur and  second lot of Norhistorene ended Saturday so on knicker watch.  I am tempted to ask the clinic if it does not appear if I can come of all meds wait for a bleed, leave it for a cycle and then do sp.  Been waiting so long to start though don't  want any more delay.  

Claire - on my last cycle  my first scan after staring to take menopur showed  not many follies and not much on going on with my lining.  Usually respond too well.  Upped my dose and all was fine with follies and lining.  Maybe your  body just needs a little longer to respond and the extra dose will help.

Amy - sending you a hug. What a horrible time for you.

muminthemaking - sorry I wouldn't have a clue as the clinic does them all.

NN - hope your scan went ok.  I thought progynova was to increase lining so wouldn't expect a bleed other than normal af.
  
Nelliies  - I have heard frost can take longest too.  On my first fresh cycle the nurse was taking bloods at 10dp5dt. She said it is a bit early but I will do a pregnancy test too, so  you are not out of the running yet.

Nelli -  Hope af stays away.  Good luck with your knitting

Hello to anyone I have missed.  is my bo

AFM - I ended Norhistorne on sat so just waiting for af to arrive.  If she doesn't arrive not sure  what to do. Part of me thinks it is my of telling me to do sp but don't want to delay any longer.


----------



## Nelli

Just a quick one from me before work...

Amy - I'm so so sorry to hear your news take care of yourself what a difficult journey especially with 80% chance of success given thinking of you.

So 9dp5dt today and there's very faint positive do you think I have a late implanter as I've had so much cramping yesterday and Sunday or am I just clinging onto any hope!? DH is still adamant that it's worked and he could see a line on this mornings test.... The wait goes on!!


----------



## MadameG

Nelli woop woop!! A line is a line!!!! What test did you use? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrssadie1982

Nelli -     A line is a line!! My first was also really faint but it was there, turned into a poas addict and tested every day after it though so I could see the line go darker!!  

I am over the moon for you, with what everyone has heard about FET taking a little longer to implant as well, I would say you are bang on track!! 

MrsS xxxx


----------



## starofhope

Hi Talking Frog - it's annoying isn't it? Wanting AF to come and it doesn't. I was looking up stuff and quite a few people in our shoes have had their clinic put them on progesterone for a couple of days and then stop to bring on a bleed. I'm having twinges as well and wondering if there is a cyst in there? Not too painful though so think it should be ok. I've cancelled my scan tomorrow and will call in once AF comes on. I reckon next couple of days if not then weekend for sure. Hang in there. I know what you mean about feeling like you just want to dump the cycle and move on to the next one - as long as you're happy with your decision that's all that matters. Your body and all that. Xxx

Nelli, a faint positive is a faint positive. As long as you tested roughly same time each day then you even have more confidence as you've tested before and had a clear negative. So that line didn't come from nowhere!! Which test did you use? I found the tesco ones and Internet cheapies (10 Miu) the best. The frer were a bit annoying and expensive to boot. Keep us updated! Xxx


----------



## Nelli

Starofhope - I used superdrug own brand it's 10(Miu) too, I couldn't get hold of frer and they're expensive aren't they. I've ordered some internet cheapies but I imagine they won't arrive now til after OTD   so wil go and buy another superdrug tomorrow I think or I might try tesco one if you've had one from there are the 10 Miu as well? hope AF turns up for you I think buserelin can delay AF. It's probably still worth going for scan tomorrow, have you still got the appointment?

Mrssadie - yay thank you! I'm cautiously optimistic now   Was yours faint at 9dp5dt though? On my last cycle which ended in chemical I had a strong positive by now?? So a bit worried but yes now everyone has said I might have a late implanter hope so now just needs to hold on and keep going!!

MadameG - I was bloody gobsmacked there was a line albeit very faint I used superdrug own brand early tester it was negative 2days ago... Fx it gets darker now!

Talkingfrog - that's good to know do they thought 10dp5dt was still a bit early then, my OTD isn't until 17th. I'm just praying this embryo is here to stay! You've waited so bloody long for AF this cycle I hope she turns up ASAP I can imagine you feel ready to stop and restart but hang on now as she must arrive soon.

Hey everyone else

Afm - so 9dp5dt (still) and after this mornings test I checked it again when I got home (worked late) and there's a definite but very very faint yay!! I'm just a bit worried it's so faint for this point but OTD isn't until 17th so still a few days of growing to do!   This cycle has been so different from my last cycle (which ended in chemical pregnancy   ) I've had AF cramps since Saturday which I didn't have in previous cycle and on my last cycle had strong positive by now?? I really feel like I've got a late implanter though so that would explain a lighter test, but I'm equally 2ww   Anyway I've run out of tests so will be tomorrow evening now after work! Xxx


----------



## mrssadie1982

Nelli - this 2ww sends you loopy doesn't it!!??!! I tested late at 8dp5dt so it wasn't FMU I tested again in the morning so I was 9dp5dt and it was still just as faint so I was really confused and thats when I got addicted to pregnancy tests!!! I got some Internet cheapies and did one every morning I had a drawer full and wrote the days on them!!! I carried on weekly after OTD until it couldn't get any darker!! I also did two clear blue digis (2 for £9 on amazon) I did one on OTD then another a couple of weeks later so I could see it got from 1-2 weeks to 3+ weeks. God it sounds so daft now but it was the only thing that kept me semi sane!!! 😂 I promised myself I wouldn't do that either!!

I really do think every pregnancy is different. The only time I remember getting a nice strong line in any of my pregnancies were with my miscarriages (two). But I am sure there are others with strong lines and everything is fine!! You will get a stronger line on your next one I can feel it!!!  

MrsS xx


----------



## Nelli

Thanks mrssadie my strong lines were when I had my miscarriage too... How strange...  And awful.
I plan on testing daily too but need to get myself a stash of tests!    I really don't need much encouragement to become poas addict! Yay thank you I hope the line gets stronger now too  Loving the positivity   X


----------



## Danaa

I had my first apoiment and I started cyclacur,prednisone,baby aspirin,folic acid today,next apoiment is Tuesday and my estimated transfer day is the first day of October.
Nelli fx for a darker line.
Everyone else I apologize for not doing personals,i was away for a few days and last night after I got home I went to bed.
I hope everyone is doing wonderful.


----------



## MadameG

Danaa glad to hear things are really moving forwards for you now, hope it all goes quickly for you xxx

Nelli did you test again this morning?? Fingers crossed for a darker one   xxx

Talking frog any signs of the wicked witch?!?! Xx

Sadie how's the DR hangover going? Xx

Afm lining scan this afternoon, please please please let me have a feather duvet in there  xxxx


----------



## mrssadie1982

Just a quick one while I am sorting breakfast and trying to drink my brew while it still resembles a hot(ish) drink!!

Lots of luck to Madame G for your lining scan I am sending you lots of thick fluffy duvet thoughts!! DR hangover still rubbish but first Progynova tomorrow!!! xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Nelli - congratulations  - hope the line gets darker for you.

Starifhope  - fingers crossed  ad turns up for both of us. 

Danaa - hope you  had a good few days away.  I expect you are glad to have got started.  

Madameg - good luck for your  scan  later.  Fingers crossed  for  a duvet. 

Afm  - still waiting for af.  Been having a dull tense feeling  as if going to cramp but nothing else.  They say 3-4 days after and last  tablet taken on sat night  so hopefully  today.


----------



## Nelli

madameG - best of luck for lining scan I bet you will have a bumper mattress in their by now!!   

Talking frog - I feel like I need to have words with your AF she is taking the absolute mickey!!! Hurry up nasty AF witch!!! Thank you I'm praying this one is here to stay!!

Mrssadie - yay for starting progynova tomorrow hopefully will ease you DR hangover!

Danaa - yay for getting started not long now til transfer day!!

I ran out of tests so went to pop into SuperDrug before work but it doesn't open til 9am and I was there at 8:30 as have to be in work!! So had to buy tesco own brand which I'll do when I get home. Anyone know of their sensitivity?? It doesn't say on the pack it's not the digi one just their cheap own brand?? Xxx


----------



## starofhope

Hi all,

Just a quickie...

Nelli- http://www.pregnancyforum.co.uk/am-i-pregnant/208279-pregnancy-test-sensitivity-list.html
Hope this helps! Has almost all brands on there! Tesco ones are generally considered accurate and reasonably sensitive at 25miu.

MadameG - hope you have a lovely bed for the impending visit!

Talking frog - hope knicker watch isn't driving you too crazy - cmon AF!

MrsSadie - no more dr hangover headaches soon I'm sure! Progynova will kick in within a couple of days I'm sure!

Afm- Started spotting late yesterday so not too far away from AF I think. Most likely they will want to scan Monday next week. Anyone else know how long after bleed they scan? Will monday be too late?


----------



## mrssadie1982

Nelli - If you have lasted all day with a pregnancy test in your bag and not nipped into the loo at work with it I have massive respect for your will power!!!!   Fingers crossed for you!! I will be checking in tonight for your news!!

Madame G - Will be checking in for your lining scan news too!! I am getting anxious over everybody elses scans/tests so I have no idea what I will be like when it comes to mine!!

Talking Frog - This AF is really taking the mick now!!! It's got to be here soon!! I really feel for you so I am sure it is massively frustrating for you!! I really hope it comes soon!!

Star of hope - Yay to AF starting!! My clinic don't scan after a bleed just bloods so an't help you there unfortunately!!


Danaa - glad you have your transfer date - getting closer!! 

Sorry for anyone else I've forgotton, Same old same old with me - emotional, moody, but coping a little better with it (not sure DH would agree  ) I also cannot stop eating!!! Am constantly hungry and it's driving me mad!! I did really well losing weight a few months ago and that's gone back on now - to be honest though it's comfort eating because of the way I am feeling so hopefully will get better - for example I have some lovely thai prawn fishcakes in the fridge and some nice salad (one of my favourite teas!) but I don't want that I want a massive pizza!!!!!   Ah well if all goes to plan I am only going to get bigger anyway, right I'll stick with that for now!!

MrsS xxx


----------



## MadameG

Sadie one and half hours to go till scan time....  Seems like our side effects are following the same track, I am constantly scavenging! I have to eat before bed and as soon as I wake up now otherwise I feel all fainty. Bless you for sharing the nerves xxxxx ps I had the pizza last night but would love those fish cakes!

Nelli I would have peed on that stick in tescos toilets! You have serious will power to wait. I have a feeling that boots sensitive ones are 15miu if you have one near you xxxxxx

Star I think we are all slightly different with scan days so I would call to check xxx


----------



## Danaa

MadameG good luck on ur scan!!
Talking im sending AF vibes your way!!
Star yay for spotting!!My scan was on cd6 bcs i was out of the country until cd5 late in the evening and I started the estrogen pills the same day as the scan.
Sadie i have been eating like crazy since yesterday lol)i don't if is Bcs the estrogen or just nerves,im a stress eater.Before I started IVF I started a diet and i managed to lose 16kg and this morning I realized I hit my weight goal and I'm desperate to maintain it LOL.
Nelli I don't know hwo you can hold out on peeing.I used to poas a few times a day lol!!
Are you guys nervous?!im really stressed out Bcs if this won't work we won't be able to try again until next year also my husband's birthday is on 6th of October and I would love to offer him a baby for his birthday,I had high hopes for a September transfer.


----------



## MadameG

Cycle cancelled again   lining has gone backwards to 6.1 got to bleed now and then hopefully restart straight away on short protocol. Grrrrrr grrrrrr and more grrrrrrrr xxxxx


----------



## mrssadie1982

Oh no!! Gutted for you!!   Really hope you bleed quickly so you can get going again soon!


  xxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all,

MadameG  -  sorry to hear your  lining  has  gone down. How frustrating  you have to wait.  Did you  do natural or long or short  protocol  this cycle  - maybe they thinking  it will thicken up more as sp.

Danaa - it is natural  to be nervous  to some extent.  It would be lovely to give Dh a baby for his birthday.  I will be due to test  around  my birthday. 

Mrssadie - I found I was more hungry  on the nohistorene.  Doing slimming world and  have been trying to be on plan today and so far so good but still have evening  to go. 

Star - glad af is stating her arrival.

Nelli - you have been very restrained to leave the tesy in your bag all day.

AFM - af finally  arrived  at lunchtime.  She has let me know too as had take paracetamol earlier  but ok now.  Phoned clinic  and they would have scanned  Friday  or Monday.  Opted for Monday as dd has a hearing  test Friday so logistically  would have been tricky.  Also thought as my lining has been building  up for so long it may take longer than Friday  morning  to get thin enough.


----------



## MadameG

Thanks ladies   

Talking frog this time it was a long protocol medicated so switching back to short. In March I did a natural where the lining also went backwards, so switched to short and it thickened, but I can't remember if that was higher than last week at transfer. They think I should start bleeding in just a few days so we may be on the same time line again! Xx


----------



## Danaa

MadameG im really sorry,I'm so sad for you
Talking yay for AF and i wish you a happy positive pregnancy test on ur birthday!!
A positive pregnancy test would be the best thing ever,I pray that the transfer happens with at least 2days earlier so I can test on my husband's birthday.
I googled pregnancy tests on 5dp5dt and I saw many positives but i also know it could be early.
We shall see.


----------



## Nelli

MadameG - oh nooo I'm so so sorry that damn lining. Why didn't the clinic let you do SP this time if that worked last time? How disappointing  

Danaa - oh that would be lovely birthday baby surprise!

Talkingfrog - thank god for that hopefully you can get going on Monday then.

Mrssadie - I know... I go from impulsive poas testing to scaredy pants can't face it!!! Hope them hormones calm down a bit for you DR is so horrid. I'm comfort eating like mad and haven't exercised for weeks I'm a stone and a half heavier since we started IVF in February this year!! 

Star - thanks for the list it was really helpful. The scan just needs to show thin lining so I think you'll be fine for Monday. Hopefully AF will come today or tomorrow for you.

Afm - 10dp5dt, I managed to finish work early and made it to superdrug before it closed for an early test! I haven't done my tesco test! I know you cheeky lot yes mega mega will power I know!   So tested when I got home and looks like bfn, however will check the test again in a bit as I'm sure I can see the faintest of faint line but not sure if I'm imagining it now. But yesterday's test is certainly positive?? Could it be because it was evening when I tested... Not sure what to think but I suppose that's the problem with early testing, I will test again first thing with my superdrug test. What do you think ladies? Xxx


----------



## Danaa

Nelli I think you should hold ur pee for 5hours and then test.
Maybe ur urine was more diluted than yesterday.
Or wait until first thing tomorrow morning and test.As long as you test lol.


----------



## ricey157

MadameG, I'm so gutted for you. I've had 4 failed cycles due to my lining not getting past 6mm. Are you having any sort of consultation with your place to discuss what alternatives they could offer? The standard meds on the short and long protocols just didn't work for me. It was only when I said about how viagra was mentioned in research I found on the internet did they consider putting me on it.

After 9 months, I had a scan today and I was at 8mm and the main change was that they put me on viagra and a higher dose of progynova tablets. I'm terrified the linings going to thin again though. This might not be right for you but maybe drop it into conversation with your clinic and see what they suggest?

Hope you're ok x


----------



## mrssadie1982

Talking Frog - Yay for AF starting!!! That took its bloomin' time though didn't it!!?? Bet you are so relieved!! 

Nelli - I reckon its because your sample is more diluted, and with it being evening too I really do think that makes the difference especially with it being so early on. I read like Danaa has said to hold it for a good few hours - so maybe do it with your first morning sample tomorrow?? Should be nice and concentrated then...if you can sleep without doing another that is!!!!! 


Mrs S xxx


----------



## MadameG

Nelli can you get a first response? I think they have lots of dye in so that it's easier to read. Everything crossed for you lovely   I don't know why they didn't do sp either. So so annoying xxxx

Ricey thanks lovely, I already emailed my consultant earlier to ask about viagra. I don't think it's just a case of not enough estrogen because I've had ewcm for almost two weeks! So great to hear now well your cycle is going this time round xxxx

Danaa thanks hun   xxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Nelli - I think hormones ate more concentrated in early morning urine because you haven't  drunk or had a wee for a number of hours.  Fingers crossed  line us back in the morning.


----------



## Nelli

Morning ... So it's bfn now! Not sure why I had that 1 X BFP... Looks like we're probably out, will still test on OTD Saturday though. 11dp5dt today   xxx


----------



## MadameG

Nelli so sorry to read this   Maybe it tried to implant but didn't dig in enough? Hoping you get a turn around by Saturday   xxxxxx


----------



## Danaa

Nelli I'm so sorry,I do believe the embryo tried to implant and didn't fully succeed.
Im really,really sorry!!


----------



## mrssadie1982

Nelli, I am gutted for you, I really had a good feeling!!  Am sending lots of hugs,    what a confusing time!!   I hope you are ok, but I am still going to keep my fingers crossed fro Saturday xxx


----------



## Danaa

Ladies i need help,earlier when i went to the bathroom i saw a tiny bit of blood on the tp,very tiny but I kept wiping and i saw some brown discharge,is this normal when ur on Estrogen?should I call the clinic?
It like a few dots only,nothing to be really concerned but im a bit.


----------



## Lolpop84

Hi ladies!

So sorry I haven't posted in ages, I've been so busy and just not found the time   I really must make more time as it's just taken me an hour to read through all the updates! 

KelBel87 - I love reading a positive story like this, doesn't half pick you up, thanks for sharing it with us  

Nelli - I'm so gutted that you didn't get a positive, was so certain it would be after reading through your posts, it's so unfair   Probably a really silly question but how are you feeling?  Sorry if I've scanned through the posts a bit too quickly and missed a few of your updates but were you told to test so many times after your transfer or did you wait until your given test date and then carry on testing after this?  I'm going to try my absolute best to wait until the test date before doing one (if I even get to that) but I can imagine how bloody hard it is to not!!  

Mrssadie - I started buserelin on day 23 of my cycle and then progynova 2 weeks after so the same as you really, how are you getting on?  I don't take the tablets at specific times, just with breakfast, dinner and tea so usually 5-6 hours inbetween.  I don't really think it matters as long as they are spaced out and within 24 hours.  

NN - I'm surprised you are told to take 3 in a morning?  Did they say why you are to do this?  Are your tablets 2mgs? 

Clare1984 - I started off taking progynova 1 a day for 5 days, then 2 a day for 5 days then went to 3 a day for 4 before my lining scan

HopefulAmy - So incredibly sorry you didn't get that much longed for outcome, not sure if you will read this but I'm sending you a great big hug and lot's of positivity for the future  

Talkingfrog - Yay to your AF finally appearing, what a nightmare she's been!!

MadameG - Totally gutted for you that your lining dropped, so so unfair.  I'm really confused though as to why they left you longer when it was 7.2?  Is it your hospitals protocol to be above that as it seems strange they didn't go ahead with transfer.  They have told me I need to be 7mm or above.

Danaa - Testing on your husbands birthday and getting a big fat P would be so lovely,  I'm hoping I may end up testing just before my birthday and getting an early present although the way my treatments going I'm really not so positive anymore  

ricey157 - What hospital are you under?  Not sure St Mary's offer viagra but something I will look into if my lining carries on misbehaving!

Really hope everyone else on here is doing ok?

So my journey isn't going how I had hoped it would......I feel terribly down and can't seem to pick myself up at all!!  Went for my lining scan on Tuesday after taking progynova for 2 weeks and it was only at 6mm so they have cancelled the proposed transfer date of tomorrow and have upped my dose to 6 tablets a day and I have to go back next Tuesday for another scan.  The consultant seems positive that it will thicken but I'm sure she said the same last time I spoke to her before starting on progynova plus it's frustrating me that they keep saying that some hospitals will do transfer at 6mm but it's not their protocol to at St Mary's, doesn't really help!  Have a terrible gut feeling that it's not going to have thickened by Tuesday just like I did before my egg collection back in June but then again I am Mrs negative   They have mentioned they may consider patches should it not be right by Tuesday but praying I don't get to that as I'm so fed up now and it's rubbing off on my husband who's always Mr positive!  I was that low after the scan on Tuesday I even mentioned divorce which is absolutely ridiculous considering we have an amazing relationship, these drugs really have a lot to answer for    I feel fat, ugly and miserable and have a constant groggy head, I have to blame the drugs......typical after I really didn't think they affected me last time, must be the Progynova surely?  It's funny how the whole reason me and hubby are going through this is because of his sperm issue and now it's becoming apparent that I may have a lining issue which I never thought would be an issue considering I suffered a missed miscarriage 2 years ago where my body wouldn't let go of our angel baby    Anyway enough of the miserable post, there's nothing I can do to change what is happening and what will be so I must try and pull myself together and tell myself there are much worse off people than myself.

Currently away in Shropshire for a week with my family (comprising of 4 little nieces) so I'm off for snuggles!

Mrs S xxxx


----------



## Lolpop84

Danaa - I'm sure it's nothing to worry about but I would always ring the hosp just for reassurance xx


----------



## ricey157

Hi Lolpop, 

How frustrating for you. I'm under Oxford fertility Unit. They've only recently started using viagra and seems to have done the trick for me. It got to the point where my lining got to 6.4mm at the thickest and Oxford if my lining didn't thicken past this while on viagra, patches and 16mg of progynova a day then they'll consider transferring at 6mm. I hope the next few days on higher tablets does it for you, it's so annoying as all that effort for 1mm!!!!!

I also get how you feel. I'm so bloated and now my "big, comfy" jeans are now my skinny jeans which I can't breathe in, so feel like a proper emotional and physical mess at the moment. 

Nelli, so, so sorry xxxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Lolpop rubbish that we've both ended up in the lining club   We're also doing fertility treatment for sperm issues and it seems like my lining is pants too. My clinic aims for 8 onwards, but with me they are going to go for it (and start progesterone) from 7 onwards as it seems my body isn't a fan of estrogen for a long time   hope that next week does the trick for you xxx


----------



## Lolpop84

MadameG - Thank you, everything crossed for you too


----------



## MadameG

Ricey I asked about viagra for me but my clinic would only do it if it stalled at 6mm. We'll see what the patches do for me..... Xxxx


----------



## mrssadie1982

Hi Lolpop, good to hear from you, I started buserilin day 23 too, then my progynova just a day short of 3 weeks after which is today, we didn't expect AF to arrive as I normally have long cycles so I think they coasted me to fit in with available transfer dates. How frustrating that your lining isn't thickening!!! I really hope that this next week gets it to where you need to be!!

You are certainly not alone with the emotions on these drugs - glad I'm not the only one to mention divorce during the cycle!!   And like you , me and DH have a great relationship so no idea where that came from!! I feel bloated, unattractive, tired and generally fed up!! Bloomin drugs!!! I woke up with great intentions this morning on the eating front with it being day  1 of progynova, got in the car to head shopping for lots of healthy food and snacks and some pomegranate juice (yes been goggling  !) and the car is broken!! Steering has gone and the ABS warning light is on!! Took it well and popped back in to pay some bills thinking I would walk down with DS in the pram with it being such a lovely day when sister in law from hell reared her head and I lost the plot!! Not at her directly but via DH!!! Ended up in tears and now have a banging headache - but on the plus side haven't really comfort ate that much!! I am running out of clothes that fit as well - absolutely hate this bit, all the worry and wondering and generally feeling rubbish!! I just try to keep focused on the end goal!!! 

MrsS xxx


----------



## Nelli

Mrssadie - oh bless you what a horror situation! Bloody SIL   I have put so much weight on too my DH says all I say is "I don't own any clothes that fit me anymore!" Which is true!!   Damn IVF drugs!

Lolpop - oh no what an awful situation I hope the extra progynova boosts that lining. I'm not feeling great to be honest just can't seem to understand why our babies don't stay with us   but thank you for asking  

MadameG - were doing fertility treatment for sperm problems originally but since then I've been diagnosed with what feels like everything under the sun and now a miscarriage and a chemical... What is going on! Hope your clinic will consider viagra for you too I've heard good things about it for lining.

Ricey - glad your lining was sorted with the viagra great news. 

Danaa - I'm not sure about the spotting has it stopped now? Did you call the clinic?

Afm - 12dp5dt and its bfn so I'm out I'm afraid and this was our last Frostie. So will be starting fresh again in few months (though finances worry me!) do you think my clinic would refer me to recurrent miscarriage clinic after my IVF ended in 1xchemical pregnancy and 1x early miscarriage? Xx


----------



## Danaa

Nelli im really sorry,i wish I could make this better for you(
Will you continue with the same clinic?!
Lolpop im really sorry that the drugs didn't help your liningmaybe try some vaginal estrogen,I heard that is better.
Sadie im definitely dealing with bloating and mixed emotions,lucky me my husband leaves in the morning and comes in the evenings and we can't fight)but last night I snapped at him a few times,but the one who has to deal with my craziness is my poor dog,one moment I'm yelling at him and the other im giving him 100 kisses?he is confused.
No more spotting for me,I didn't called the clinic Bcs it was a tiny bit but if it will happen again I will call.
Ok ladies soooo have been thinking about this whole process and the amount of stress and all the drugs we are taking,these can't be good for us,I mean I want a baby more than anything but im wondering is this going to affect our health in the future?!What are the signs we should be watching ?!
I have seen women going trough 7-8rounds of IVF and im wondering the effects that the drugs had on their health?!Is it just me thinking this way?!


----------



## starofhope

Nelli, I wrote a long commiserating post last night and me silly phone ate it! I'm so sorry about your bfn. If you look at my sig you'll see we had the similar issues. I don't know if you have MF as we do.
The thing that worked for us was IMSI, Endo scratch in the month prior to transfer and short protocol. I also took
Zita west vits and DHEA for egg quality as well as Royal jelly. And no caffeine or alcohol. It may be that we are fooling ourselves and only the IMSI and scratch made the diff but we though it couldn't hurt. PM me if you want any more info about IMSi etc.

lol pop really sorry about the lining  hopefully it picks up for next week.

Hello to everyone else...doing a quickie post at work so have to shoot 

Just wanted to say it sounds like so many of us are feeling the troughs of this roller coaster at the moment. Please let's be kind to ourselves. Our bodies are going through a lot and it's hard not to reach for that biscuit or cake! But at least it's mostly because of the drugs and hopefully soon we don't need them anymore and we can focus on getting to a healthier place. I'm rambling but really what I want to say is, don't forget how amazing you all are for choosing this road! Not everyone could do it!!! I know so many who have chosen to be childless rather than even try and throug the physical hell we put ourselves through. You are all beautiful, courageous and fighters - our future bubbas will have something to be proud of! Xxx


----------



## Danaa

Ty for ur post Star,I think we all needed to see those kind words!!ty again.


----------



## Nelli

Thanks Danaa no we are moving clinics now. Hope you get some good news and be kind to yourself.

Star - thanks Hun, yes we have severe make factor non obstructive azoospermia unfortunately so although we looked into imsi we don't have the luxury of many spermies to choose from anyway. I've also had the endo scratch before every transfer so will continue with that. We are off to ARGC next to have immune testing but need to have a month off all meds until they will see us so will have a break get back into shape and get some mega strength ready for IVF boot camp! The fact that our clinic hyper stimulated me doesn't help the situation as we had a freeze all cycle so I think the odds were always against us unfortunately. 
Anyway I totally echo stars words and wish all you strong courageous ladies the best! Xxx


----------



## Danaa

Nelli do you think that a fresh cycle would of have been better for you ?!
I had an all freeze cycle and actually I saw lots of success stories with FET on the clinic I'm but in case it won't work im going to be super ****** that I didn't get to try a fresh transfer.
We have 9embryos so I don't think I will try a fresh cycle ever,for me everything ends when we won't have any other embryos.
I have one question ladies,so Tuesday is my 8th day of Estrogen and im having a scan the same day,what should I expect regarding my lining?!I never had any problems with the thickness of my lining but im taking Estrogen and every body is different and im kinda scared it won't work out for me.


----------



## Nelli

Why did you have a freeze all cycle Danaa? My issue wasn't so much the freeze all it was that I had severe OHSS which affected all embryo quality and I was hospitalised which was why we had freeze all. Otherwise yes I've heard of high success with fets. I definitely won't have another freeze all cycle in future xx


----------



## Danaa

Nelli the doctor was worried about OHSS,i had 22eggs and my E2 numbers were high but not that high as I read online.
I honestly didn't think I had OHSS after teh retrieval,i had a 2-3days of bloating and that was it,I was back to normal 4-5days after.I had mild OHSS after my last round of injectables,that was not so good.
I do know that OHSS can affect the embry quality but how much I don't know really.


----------



## Finky1983

So it was OTD today and was up at 2.30am testing and again at 8am but a BFN. My clinic want me to carry on with meds until monday and test again on sunday as i have not yet had a bled, i am going stir crazy. I know deep down ot will be a BFN but this is torture


----------



## Danaa

Finky I'm really sorry to hear about ur negative outcome.
Ladies I need help,my left ovary is hurting a bit,similar to ovulation pains,I don't know what is going on.The ultrasound didn't showed any cysts.Should I call the clinic in the morning?


----------



## starofhope

Hi Finky, sorry to hear about BFN    but just hold that hope for a couple of days longer. You just never know.


Danaa - I've not really had estrogen before either but I'm sure you'll be ok. If your pain is bad enough that it is distracting you or you feel you need a painkiller then def call your clinic. That's what they are they for and won't mind. If it's nothing then at least you'll have the reassurance.  band as for ohss, I can tell you one of my cycles I had similar numbers to you and they went ahead with transfer. I got a BFP and was hospitalised with moderate ohss and it was really awful. Glad you didn't have to go through that.


Soh


----------



## MadameG

Nelli and Finky I'm so sorry to hear that it hasn't worked out for you too. This journey is so unfair   Sending you lots of love and strength for the next chapter xxxxxxxx

Nelli DH's sperm was retrieved via SSR and they found enough perfect sperm through imsi both times. We had an agreement with the clinic where if after a quick look they didn't think they'd find enough sperm through imsi, they would just use icsi instead xxxx

Dana how is the pain this morning? Hope its settling. I get a lot of ovary pain naturally but it stops when I'm on DR meds. Have you tried a hot water bottle? I had 22 eggs collected in January too. I developed severe ohss four days after ec (day before the planned transfer) and was hospitalised for 3 days. It was the scariest moment of my life... my husband and I thought I was going to pass lose my life on the bathroom floor whilst we were waiting for the ambulance to arrive. It was frustrating to lose the chance to transfer but I would take a freeze all again in a heartbeat to stop the risk of that.


----------



## Danaa

Ty ladies for the messages but it seems like the pain went away shortly after,if it returns I will definitely call them.
Regarding OHSS,i had mild OHSS at first round of injectables and my last and it wasn't fun,it was kinda scary and sometimes I'm happy that the doc and my husband didn't alow me to go trough the transfer,but I must say that I really don't think I had OHSS this time,I mean I believe is natural to have some bloating after they retrieve the eggs.I honestly think that using A Decapetyl shot as a trigger and starting an OHSS diet few days before helped me a lot.
I read scary stories where the woman needed to be in the hospital Bcs of severe OHSS,is not something we want to play with but when you want a baby as much as we do and we are going trough all of this a bit of OHSS won't scary us.


----------



## Danaa

One more question ladies and I'm really sorry if i annoy you guys with all my questions(i do google stuff before I ask here but is nice to hear from you ladies)my question s about vaginal progesterone,i have utrogestant and I'm wondering if the day of the transfer you have put on before the transfer or wait after the transfer or use the back door how many have done,or so I found on Google lol.
Im kinda embarrassed to ask the doctor lol but for sure I will as the nurse Tuesday.


----------



## mrssadie1982

Hi Danaa 

My clinic say to leave the morning pessary in day of transfer then do it as soon as you get home then continue as normal. Hope that helps!! x


----------



## Danaa

Ty Sadie,I will probably get instructions from the clinic before the transfer.
Im getting restless,I just want to know what my lining is doing.
How much water did you guys had to drink before?!
All I can think about is that teh doctor won't find my cervix or find a hard time putting the babies in,at one point I read something says that if you had a difficult transfer and you were in pain teh chances of not working were higher than usual.I don't know how true it is but now is stuck in my head.


----------



## starofhope

Hi danaa, switched to pessaries through back door very early on. Saves on all the mess and much tidier all round. Day of transfer, most clinics advise back door as otherwise makes it hard for consultant to clean up before sticking the little embies in. Hth


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all,  I was towards the end of my post and my laptop decided to shut down and restart for no reason and lost my post.  Grr. 

Nelli - I am sorry.  I thought you had a sticky one there.  Aswell as the immunes testing, a different clinic will have a different approach. 

Danaa - glad the spotting and pain both stopped.  Clinic has either told me to use the back door or not take on the morning of transfer.

Lolpop -  hope you were sat comfortably with a cuppa if it took you an hour!  Sorry to hear your lining isn't thick enough and that you have not been felling well.  Hope you feel better now, had a nice break and enjoyed the snuggles. Good luck for Tuesday

Ricey - fingers crossed your lining thickens too. I often end up in leggings and tunic tops.  Good job all my cycles have been between july and September. Hope you feel better soon.

MadameG - Hope the patches do the trick.  Your experience of OHSS sounds very scary.  I had ohss after transfer.  Looking back the day before ec I felt very heavily pregnant and was waddling like a duck.  We had a relaxing day at the garden of wales, but could only go very )slowly.  I was with DH and his mum who both knew so didn't have to make excuses.  I felt fine )until a few days after transfer when I started to feel bloated.  It was the bank holiday weekend so phoned the clinic on the Tuesday and they told me to go in.  They scanned and took bloods, then kept me there for the day.  I was on a drip whilst drinking at least three litres a day and they monitored my fluids in an out.  They measured my waist too.  I had to go back in the next day, but just for monitoring of fluids, not on a drip.  By the end of that day the blood test results were acceptable and my waist had gone down quite a few inches, so I was sent home with instructions on what to eat and drink and both  tablets and socks to prevent dvt.  It didn't feel so bad when I was there - I had the  choice of dvd's (only 3to pick from )  as I was the only one there in the afternoon, so was all calm and relaxed.  Worth it in the end as I think I and was triggered by the positive test (I think originally both took but I lost the one at 5.5 weeks when I had a bleed). 

Mrssadie - what a nightmare.  Hope the headache has gone and you feel better. Fingers crossed the car is not too expensive.

Starofhope - what you have said is very true.

Finky -  I am sorry.  

Sorry to anyone I have missed. I hope everyone  has a better week next week.

Sending every one a hug. 
(I would use a smiley but for some reason my laptop  doesn't seem to show them. Mind you I could quite happily through it out the window some days as it takes ages to get into the internet, and sometimes when typing it jumps around and you find you are typing in the middle of something else)

AFM - I should probably be asleep as I was tired about 5.30, but had things to do and have woken myself up.  Was printing some things for sunday school tomorrow and thought  I would  log on. I take ages to go to sleep if I am past it so will go to bed now with a book to see if that helps.  Next scan is Monday -  to check lining is thin enough to finally start progynova.


----------



## Danaa

Star that is what I read online,that is best to use the back door or right after the transfer,hopefully the doc or the nurse will tell me more soon.
Talking good luck on ur scan in monday,mine is the next day and I'm doing pretty good so far,I didn't obsessed about the lining and the meds.
Sooo ladies,I spent my evening reading a romanian forum with a section for IVF with DE and I just realized that my journey is nothing compared to those brave women.My respects for each and every one of u who had to go trough all of this,I was amazed how they started to create schemes for their transfer and how much information they have gathered about IVF and drugs and how they manage to "play " with drugs like prednisone and intrapilid and so many others.I felt their pain.....
Anyway I descovered that watching pictures of positive pregnancy tests online makes me feel better so I'm going to keep doing it lol.


----------



## starofhope

Talking Frog,
Looks like our cycles are now aligned! My scan is on Monday as well. My dr hangover is evil and I'm starting to cry at my dh for silly reasons so bring on the progynova!!!


----------



## mrssadie1982

Just a quickie - been working all weekend so not had chance for a proper catch up!!

Starofhope and Talking Frog best of luck to you both for your scans today!! Will be thinking of you both,

Will have a proper catch up later when I get chance



MrsS xxx


----------



## ricey157

I'm in total panic mode!!

Had scan last Wednesday to say lining was 8mm and wait for a call from
The embryologist to talk next steps and to carry on my mess until then. So I carried on taking progynova and my patches. The embroloygist told me start taking pegesterone from Saturday along with the progynova and patches and egg transfer will take place this Thursday.

I was clearing up in the kitchen yesterday and found 2 Viagra tablets right at the bottom of my box of meds, so I missed taking 2 viagra tablets I should have taken last Thursday and Friday. I literally cried all afternoon and last night thinking my lining has shrunk and the transfer won't now happen this week.

I'm waiting for my useless clinic to give me a call back but can't help thinking the lining will have shrunk and will have to cancel yet again for the 5th time!! F**k!!!! 

Sorry, no questions on this as I'm feeling very stupid about my own mistake but need to rant and can't tell anyone at work!!

Sorry for also not checking in everyone but I hope you're having a better day than me. Xx


----------



## Danaa

Ricey don't be so hard on urself.
I know is hard not to blame urself but all this process is so hard for ur body so forgetting two pills is not the end of the world but I understand the stress of canceling is huge.
Hugs and I hope everything turns out good for you.
Good luck to everyone who is having a scan today.
Let's hear some news.
Ladies I'm having scan tomorrow and i have been taking 3 pills of cyclacur every day since last Tuesday,what should I expect from my lining?!At least 7-8mm?


----------



## Danaa

I shall return but I have a question Bcs I'm kinda freacking out a bit.
I noticed some white discharge from my right boob.
I noticed it in the past as well but i didn't payed any atention to it but now im worried my prolactin numbers are high and I might cancel the cycle.
I didn't found any good information on Google.
Does anyone have any information about FET and prolactin?!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Thanks Mrssadie - hope you  weren't  working  too hard  

Star of hope - hope your headache  has gone and you feel bether du ring the next stage. .  I have found liihle things gave been getting to me, and had cramps when af finally  arrived  but haven't been  too bad.  Felt like I was having  hot flushes, but would then feel cold the other day - not sure if me or the weather. 

Danaa - good luck  for your scan tomorrow. Sorry, I don't know  much about  prolactin (just  did a quick  Google  search ) , but could  the discharge  be caused by the  medication? 

Hope everyone  else is well.

Afm - baseline gave a lining of 2. something  so now  on supracur  and progynova.  Next  scan Thursday  next week.  Have had a headache on anf off all afternoon.    It is not the progynova  as  the headache  started  before  first  tablet.  Otherwise  feel fine. 

Ricey - I can understand you feeling in a panic but i am sure you will be fine.  Hope the clinic  got back to you.


----------



## mrssadie1982

Ricey - hope you got everything sorted,

Danaa - Good Luck to on your scan tomorrow!

Lolpop84 - good luck for your lining scan tomorrow!!

Talking Frog yay on getting to the next stage!!

Hopefully lots of good news tomorrow!!

MrsS xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Ricey hope it's all sorted out for you now and that your mind is at ease xxx

Dana my prolactin has been running slightly too high this year and I have had on and off leaky nips as a result. You could always mention it to your clinic in case. I would imagine over 6 would be good at this point but you still have plenty of time  xxx

Afm started my suprecur tonight and back on the estrogen tablets and patches tomorrow (oh joy). My body isn't going to know what's hit it... Xxx


----------



## Lolpop84

So it's more bad news for us today, lining has dropped below 6mm and that's after taking double the dose of Progynova for a week   Totally gutted.  Just waiting for the doctor to ring this afternoon to advise of the next step but it's looking like this cycle will be cancelled and I'll go on the waiting list for a hysteroscopy to see what's going on, really hope we won't be waiting too long.  They mentioned there was some fluid showing on my scan today too, has anybody else experienced this?  Can't help but think the buserelin isn't doing what it should be doing as I've had ovulation signs the last few days and when I've looked at my fertility app I would have just ovulated and I've been having lots of slimy clear discharge   (sorry!)  My husband says it's just another blip but I'm already thinking of the possibility of needing a surrogate if my lining is too thin to cook a baby. So so unfair!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Danaa

Lolpop im sorry to hear ur bad news,i can imagine how you are feeling. A histeroscopy is a good idea.
If you have O the doc should of seen it on the scan,you can't miss that.
MadameG im going to ask my doctor and see what he says,I hope is nothing.
My scan is in a few h,I shall return with updates.


----------



## mrssadie1982

Oh Lolpop, gutted for you, did they give you an idea of why your lining isn't thickening??

Got to be honest it never occurred to me that this could be an issue, scared for mine next week now. It's never simple is it?? So many things can be against us all. Let us know what the doctor says when they contact you later, sending hugs  

MrsS xxx


----------



## ricey157

Hi Lolpop, 

Do dis-heartening, I had 4 cycles cancelled in the last 9 months due to thin lining, years ago I had a cycle cancelled due to fluid found in my womb - I never found out what that was but I've not had an issue with it since.

I took 2 years out as I was so fed up of being on the IVF wheel and this time I've been plagued by thin lining issues, I had a hysteroscopy in the Summer and that was fine and put me on viagra which seems to have done the trick, so don't give up yet, there's other things they can do xx


----------



## Lolpop84

Danaa - What's O?

Mrssadie - They don't know why it isn't thickening, consultant asked me at our last appointment whether I had had a D & C after my missed miscarriage but I didn't, opted for tablets as I knew this was non invasive, I know sometimes having one of these can cause scarring on your uterus.

Ricey - Thanks for the positive vibes, in need of them right now  

So the nurse called me back to advise that they are cancelling this cycle and the consultant will see me at the end of October to discuss the next step and they will book me in for a hysteroscopy.  I asked whether I would be waiting a long time for that and she said Dr Aktbar doesn't like to keep people waiting so I hopefully won't be waiting that long.  So for now I am going to concentrate on getting my body and mind back to normal, been considering getting a PT at the gym for a while, expensive but I've stopped going to acupuncture so there's money saved there!  Tonight is all about getting rather intoxicated!


----------



## Danaa

Lolpop O as in ovulation lol,sorry I didn't made myself clear.
Im really sorry to hear about ur cancelled cycle and i hope you feel better soon.
How is everyone else?!
My apoiment went great,the doc was very pleased with my lining,it was trilaminar and it looked nice and fluffy but he didn't said any measurements no matter how much I tried lol but im hoping on my next apoiment wich will be Monday he will be more chatty.
Im uping my dosage by taking 4pills of cyclacur and starting Monday im taking 5 and add progesterone as well.
The transfer date remains the same.
That is about all with me.


----------



## MadameG

Lolpop I'm so sorry that it hasn't worked out for you this time. Hopefully they can't get to the bottom of things for you and they'll sort a solution. Hope you've had a fun evening! Xxx

Dana glad all went well at your scan. What day is transfer for you? Xx


----------



## Danaa

MadameG the transfer is set for October the first.
I just hope it works.


----------



## IvyStar

Hi ladies,

Nelli- I'm so sorry it hasn't worked for you. Keep going and it will happen. Sending you lots of luck xxx

Lolpop-sorry about your cancelled cycle. Hope you can get something that works for you. Xxx

Talkingfrog - hope your scan went well. Xx

Afm- so after my weird bleeding for 7 days on progynova it finally stopped last Monday morning. I went in for a scan and my lining was fine they said. I went back in yesterday morning and it's 8.8mm so my transfer is on Monday. I'll be starting the cyclogest pesseries today as I need to have been on that for 5 full days before my transfer. So the weird bleeding didn't seem to make a difference to my lining. I'm still taking the progynova x 3 2mg. Strange how everyone is on such different treatments and doses. 

Hope everyone else I've missed is doing ok. Xxx


----------



## KelBel87

Hi everyone,

I've not been actively keeping up with this thread but my thoughts are with you all those who have just through FET and those still going through it.


After my post on page 12, I just wanted to give you an update with what happened re my cycle. As you know, we decided to put both of our embryos back in - we took our test on 28/08/16 and finally got our BFP! We had our early pregnancy scan on Tues this week and there were indeed two little sacks, with two little babies, with two little heart beats - completely over the moon and overwhelmed xx


----------



## MadameG

Congrats kelbel! Wonderful news xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Danaa

Congratulations Kelbel!!That is amazing news!!!


----------



## mrssadie1982

Fantastic news kelbel!! Congratulations!! Glad all is well and the best of luck with the rest of your pregnancy!

How is everyone doing?? Is everyone plodding on OK?

I am on day 8 of my Progynova today, been having slight cramps and increase in discharge over the last 3 days or so which I have read is all normal so hopefully it's all going well in there. Been freaking out slightly that my lining won't be OK, there is just so much that can go wrong isn't there!? But there's not a lot I can do really other than plod on and wait and see.... scan next Thursday. God it's dragging!! I want things to get moving!! Working for the next three nights so hopefully time will go quicker!! I hate how this journey just consumes your every thought!

I am entitled to three days off work after ET, might look into it as I only work three days a week so will give me a nice long time off after transfer but can't help but wonder if I will go stir crazy in a 2ww without work, but then again if I work and it's BFN will I wish I had taken the time?? What would you ladies do?? 

Hope everyone is well,

MrsS xxx


----------



## Lolpop84

Kelbel87 - Huge congratulations! Soooooo made up for you and how amazing not 1 but 2!  

Mrssadie - Stop worrying about your lining, all will be fine I'm sure   I'd definitely recommend taking some time off work after transfer, I made sure I wasn't working nights in particular for those 2 weeks so swapped them to days and took a few shifts as leave.

Well me and the hubby have just booked a holiday in November, I guess I'll be off treatment now for a few months at least waiting for a hysteroscopy so it's something to look forward to inbetween  

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## IvyStar

Hi everyone,


Kelbel, congratulations on your pregnancy. I hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy xx

Mrsadie, try not to worry about your lining. It's be fine, just think positively! I know it's hard. If you can take time off after the ET definetly do so. It's tough but relax and keep warm after the ET and cosy that womb up.

Lolpop- It will happen one of these days though so keep going xxx enjoy your holiday xx

Danna- when is your ET? Good luck with it xx


Afm- I have my ET on Monday at 12pm! I'm so nervous about the thaw. I've been like cleaning the house so I can relax next week. I'm on holiday next week so I can relax a bit! Im going out to the shops later to buy pineapples/juice, Brazil nuts and selenium! I took it all last time and it worked so I'm doing the same again! Xxx


----------



## mrssadie1982

Thanks guys, I know you're all right I shouldn't worry but easier said than done sometimes with these hormones!!!

LolPop - Hope you have a lovely relaxing break, you deserve it after all you have been through, rest up then you will come back fighting ready to face all this again!!

NN- wow close now for ET I will keep everything crossed for you - let us know how you go on Monday!!

Danaa - are you close to ET now?? 

I have spoke to my bosses, given hem a heads up and told them I will be taking the three days off after my ET. I've not even asked, I know I am entitled and have told them I am taking it, I've got to look after myself and give this the best chance, especially after it taking so long to get to this bit!! Only working till ten tonight, coming home early and ordering curry with DH - he has been working all the hours at the moment so as he has come in I have gone to work or I have been in bed when he comes home so we have barely seen each other!! Looking forward to it. Feeling a lot more positive now, have told DH I need him to come to my scan next week though, got to stop pretending I don't need the support!!

Hope you are all well,



MrsS xx


----------



## Danaa

NN good luck on Monday!!!Fx for a good news.My ET is on Saturday so just one more week.Also I started the cleaning process lol,it helps.

Mrssadie 3days should be enough days to relax and enjoy ur time with ur husband and also you are doing a wonderful thing by taking ur husband with you,we all need support.
Not much going on for me,taking my meds everyday and im looking forward for my transfer,just one more week until i get my babies home.
Ladies how do you space out ur progesterone for those who are using vaginal?


----------



## IvyStar

Thank you ladies! I'm just home from my ET! And guess what it thawed
This morning and survived! Thank god! When we had got to the hospital it had already been thawed. I didn't know how far in advance it was thawed but it did so that's the main thing. The transfer was straightforward and they managed to get my little slushy in safely. It's a day 5 embryo so they said it'll float around and try to implant tommorrow or Wednesday! So fingers crossed my slushy sticks! 

Mrsadie- it's so hard not to worry i know. But hang on in there and you'll get there. Enjoy your evening. It's nice to have support. It's so hard having all this going on in your mind. Good luck with your scan and let us know how you go xxx

Dana- not long until your ET. Will you have 2 transferred? How you feeling?

I was told to put my pesseries  in in the morning and night and 12 hours apart so I do it 6am and 6pm. 

Hope everyone else is doing okxxxx


----------



## mrssadie1982

NN- Congrats on being PUPO!!! So glad it went well for you, lots of taking it easy for you now!!Keeping everything crossed for you now, are you going to be good and wait till OTD?? I always think that whatever intentions you have with testing at the start always goes to pot once you get in the 2ww!   I always have massive respect for those who manage to hold out!!



MrsS xx


----------



## Danaa

NN congrats!!!You are definitely PUPO!!Such happy news!!
Will u poas at home?!im transferring two and im feeling pretty good a tiny bit anxious but good for the most part,im taking progesterone 3times a day and i made myself a schedule like this 4am,12pm and 8pm,i hope it works.
I'm definitely poas at home Bcs im poas addict))
MrsSadie Hru today?!


----------



## IvyStar

Thank you ladies! I'm not going to test early because every time I did a test when trying naturally it was always
a bfn. I just have this fear of seeing that again. So I'm going wait until next Wednesday for my official blood test. I can go in at 8am and I'll be told by 12! I waited the last time so going to do the same again. It's only 9 days this time rather than the 14 days last time. I will be going mad by the end of it though!


----------



## MadameG

Congratulations NN, hope it flies by for you xxxx

Hope everyone else is good, nothing new here apart from lots of ewcm and feeling sicky from so much estrogen. Four long days to go until my scan xxxx


----------



## Danaa

Soo I had my scan and the doc was pleased,im on vaginal progesterone 3 times a day and I continue with my meds as before.I don't know my lining measurement but if the doc was pleased I trust him,
The transfer is Saturday,we have to be there 11:30 and drink tons of water,no sex,bed rest for 3days and no baths after the transfer.that is about it


----------



## jh2016

Hi ladies, can I join you? Had 2 5 day blasts transferred on weds and now I'm going absolutely mental in the wait till I can test. I've had 1 failed fresh and I failed frozen. I don't have any frozen embryos left. This wait has been the toughest for me and I honestly feel as though I'm falling apart. I know I need to be positive but I can't help being so emotional. I'm over analysing everything. Feeling pretty weak at the moment and need to Spk to others who know what I'm going through.  Thanks for listening  xxx


----------



## Danaa

Welcome Jh and good luck to you!!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Not sure what is going on with my laptop - twice now I have started typing and it has thrown me elsewhere and deleted what I typed.  Sorry don't seem to have replied for a while.  I keep looking on my phone while dh drives to work, then don't get time to reply (unless there is an accident the journey  is not that long and the signal goes as we get near to work). 

I am sorry Lolpop -  hopefully they will not take to long for you to have a hysteroscopy and can work out what is happening.  Sending a hug.  Hope you didn't have too much of a sore head either 

Danna - not long to wait now. 

Congratulations KelBel - double trouble  

AFM - have been feeling fine some days and tired others.  Getting very forgetful and a bit dippy - not sure if that is the meds or not   Seems a long time until my scan on Thursday as I want to know where am transfer date wise so I can plan things.  Not feeling it will work as don't feel I have been giving it my best shot diet wise etc  We will have to wait and see. 

On another note, my nephew is changing schools and starts with dd tomorrow.  She is very excited but it will also make things a bit easier after transfer.  There is a thill up to school and my mother in law will be picking him up anyway so can get dd too so I don't have to walk it.  Even taking the car there would be a hill to go up.


----------



## Danaa

Talking Thursday is almost here.Do not worry about ur diet etc,as long as you don't over do it with fast food and coffee and sugar you should be fine.
Wonderful news about ur mil being help to help you when needed.
Ladies if you have any suggestions/tips to turn this FET into a BFP pls feel free to tell me,I'm ready for a negative outcome and I feel so happy and blessed to be able to get to this point,I thank God for offering me this opportunity,I know many couples can't afford IVF and also not many have  frozen embryos so im very thankful for what I have,if this time won't work I can try again.


----------



## IvyStar

Jh2016- oh I'm sorry to hear you're going through a rough time. This whole process is one of the hardest things you'll go through. After your previous bfps Its just natural you're feeling negative. But I know people that have had lots wrong with them inside and this has worked for them. Just keep the faith. It will happen for you. It's just so emotional. How did your transfer go? When is your otd?

Talkingfrog- hope you're ok. The not knowing and waiting for dates is so annoying. Hopefully you'll get a date on Thursday. My diet has been terrible aswell! It's hard when you feel down but just start eating better now. Soup is a good one for these cold autumn days
Xx


----------



## IvyStar

Danaa- I'm taking selenium, eating Brazil nuts  and pineapple everyday xx


----------



## mrssadie1982

Hi all,

JH - Congrats on being PUPO, we all know exactly how you feel, the emotions are terrible, you worry about every twinge and symtpom whether it's there or not!! Be kind to yourself and look after yourself, you are going through such a lot. The stage you are at in your 2WW is a hard bit. Too early to poas and get anything accurate and symptom wise anything you get if goggled can be good and bad!! We've all been there and it never ever gets easier. Hang on in there lovely!!   xxx

Talking Frog - My scan is Thursday too - god it's dragging !!!   Mine is to check my lining is thick enough for transfer next week, is that what yours is for too?? I know clinic scan for different things, mine do bloods for DR then scan for lining, no baseline scans for FET. Good luck for it! xx

Madame G - Is your scan Friday then?? It actually feels like you have got to this bit quite fast after your last lining issues. I am sure it doesn't feel that way for you though!! Fingers crossed youve got a lovely thick lining going on!!

Danaa - Transfer on Saturday!! There at last, feels like we are all getting somewhere a bit now doesn't it?? Looks like there will be a few of us all at the same stage!!

AFM - Not too bad, had a bit of an emotional wobble yesterday, I find I am holding back with how I feel thinking I am being irrational with hormones but it's not always the case so I end up bottling things up!! DH can't come to my scan, felt silly saying that I needed him in the first place and now he can't come. Basically it's childcare issues which don't get me wrong is a lovely issue to have considering what we are all going through!! He can get off work but will need to watch DS, I was going to get my auntie to come down so DH could come with me, but DH has an induction for his promotion on that evening and as I work Thursday night we will need her that evening so he can go. I can't ask her to do both, she is nearly 70 and doesn't drive, her husband does but he has mobility issues and is older so it's not fair to ask them to do both, don't get me wrong she would say yes, but that's what she's like and I know it would be too much for her. She's not exactly close by either...

This promotion for DH is good for us all, but so far it's put the IVF to the back of DH's mind. I understand that I really do, he has so much going on with finding one job and preparing for the training for the other which will be really intense, but I just feel like I am doing this alone and the emotions that come with that feeling are overwhelming at times!!  

Anyway, thank goodness I have all of you who are going through this crazy IVF rollcoaster as well!!  


MrsS xx


----------



## jh2016

NN and Mrss thank you so much for your kind words and encouragement, it really means a lot. My transfer was ok but stressful as one didn't survive the thaw so they has to thaw another which means no more embryos left. I have another round on the nhs left if this doesn't work so that is something positive. I test on Sunday. I'm anxiously paying attention to any twinge or ache when I should ignore it as it's most likely the drugs. 

It's such a difficult process I hope you are all hanging in there too. I can relate to what your saying mrss about crazy emotions, I seem to be on the brink of tears the whole time. It's good to have this thread to rant on so thank you. 

Take it easy xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

JH - glad transfer went well.  congrats on being pupo. 

Mrssadie  - my scan is the same.  If all is ok hope to transfer on Thursday or Friday next week.  Booked leave today.  Wanted a few days off before to relax and sort out scrapbooking to do later.  Don't work a Monday so ended up booking the week off and Tuesday the week after.  Will have to rethink if transfer isn't until the Monday.  

Madame G - we are not far apart.  We may even transfer on the same day.  What time is your apt - I am at 8.10 so I can get back and get dh so we are not late for work.  I am being optimistic there though as they turned the speed cameras on for our stretch of the motorway yesterday ( junction 24-2 and so far they have had a lane closed due to accidents three times.  

NN - glad I am not the only one who hasn't been on track food wise.  I weighed tonight and stayed the same so maybe haven't had as much crap as I thought.  I planned to do a lovely looking veggie dish from the slimming world book.  Made sure I had the ingredients, then just couldn't be bothered to prepare it.  Thought I would use the veggies to do a soup instead, but didn't end up doing that either.  Will try to do a soup tomorrow to take to work Wednesday instead. 

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## MadameG

Talking frog yep we are (fingers crossed) back on the same schedule again. I'm in at 9.50 on Friday. So so hope I get the go ahead this time. Bleugh I'm not a fan of the motorway some days. After my first ec, there was an accident on the bridge and it took three hours to get home, longest afternoon of my life! xxxx

NN only a few more days for you. Sending positive thoughts     xxxx

Sadie I read your treatment diary the other day and thought you need a massive hug, a brew and a lovely bar of dairy milk   Guys just don't get it some times. I had a word with DH a few weeks ago about feeling unsupported after he snapped at me about not being able to plan his working days (it's not like I control the clinics schedules   ) and he has been better since. Good luck for tomorrow xxxxx

Dana are you excited about et? Xx


----------



## mrssadie1982

Hi Ladies,

Gosh it looks like we might all be going at the same time!! 

MadameG - Thanks for sending the hugs!! I am really wary of what I say to him because I know he will dismiss it as hormonal rantings and not take me seriously!! He has since said that he is disappointed he can't come and asked why we couldn't just take DS with us (!!) I didn't snap I just said that an IVF clinic is not the place for a child and it was bound to upset at least one person in the waiting room if not all in some way and our DS is not a 'sit quietly for a while' kind of boy!! I'm normally such a controlled independent person that it's hard for me to say I need support and it's a bit of a shock to DH for me to ask!!!  

Takling Frog - My scan is 10am tomorrow, I have already been given a provisional transfer date of 5th Oct which is next Wednesday if all OK tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!! I am lucky in that I am entitled to 3 days paid special leave and as I only work a three day week I will get the majority of the 2ww off if timings stay as they are. I didn't take the time with DS and ended up off sick. I told them last week I was taking it and what dates it would possibly be. I'm going to make sure I throw everything at this one, I don't think I could do this again!!!

NN & JH - How are you both coping with the 2ww??

Danaa - Are you getting excited for transfer now??

AFM - Really pleased that there are so many of us at similar timescales now, looks like the next few weeks on here are going to be eventful!! I am plodding on, a strange calm has descended for the scan tomorrow, got all the right signs so we will just have to see!! 

MrsS xx


----------



## IvyStar

Mrsadie and talkinfeog - good luck with your scans tommorrow and hope your linings are nice a thick so you can go ahead with your ETs next week. 

Madamg- really hope you get the go ahead on Friday. Xxx

Danaa- how you welling about Saturday? I hope all goes well xxx

Jh- how you finding this wait? When is your otd? I've been ok but last night was up at 3am and could not get back to sleep. Then I was up at 6am to put my pessery in! The joys! I'm sitting constantly thinking I wonder if you've implanted! The docs said it happens day 6/7! Tmi time- im constantly on knicker watch again and the cyclogest constantly makes me feel wet! 

Anyway anything is worth it! I just want time to go faster! Xxx


----------



## Danaa

I shall return with personals but I wanted to send all of you a BIG HUG!!!We are almost  there ladies!!We can do this,we will do this!!KEEP CALM AND IMPLANT!?that is my mottos. 
Im terrified about my transfer and not excited at all,so many things it could go wrong by Saturday and the fact that i know there is a big chance I won't get a BFP or who knows maybe my embryos won't survive the thaw,so many thoughts buuuuut I'm happy to say I'm very calm and relaxed,I started the cleaning process for my house and is keeping busy and free of IVF thoughts.
Im so happy that we are almost on the same schedule bcsfrom  my last IVF group im the last one who hasn't had her transfer,they all gotten their bfp and are happily moving along and I'm super happy about it sucks to be the last one


----------



## Lolpop84

Hi ladies!

Hope you're all doing well!  So my appointment came through to see the consultant to discuss the next steps earlier than expected, I was told it would be the end of October but it's next Wednesday.  I'll be a little gutted if things now move quicker than I anticipated considering I'm now going on holiday for a week in November to a zika virus affected Country as I'll have to be back from there 28 days symptom free before I think about starting anything again, just hope the hysteroscopy goes well  

So I think it's now time for me to bow out of this group but I wish all of you lovely ladies all the luck in the world and hope you get that BFP very soon!  

Take care xx


----------



## MadameG

Lolpop wishing you the very best of luck hunny xxxxx


----------



## IvyStar

Lolpop - wishing you al the best xxxx


----------



## Danaa

NN Ty for ur suggestions,im going to go get brazilan nuts and pineapple tomorrow and I think I'm going to start on Friday before my transfer.
MrsSadie im really sorry your husband can't join you on ur scan,im sure our hormones are making us a bit cray,cray and we are alowed to have some "meltdowns".Hugs to you.I hope you make up with ur husband.Will you be on vaginal progesterone ?
Jh good luck on ur test day and im sorry one of ur embryos didn't survived,im dreading thinking mine won't survive....I can't imagine how you felt.Are u on vaginal progesterone?What is ur dosage?
MadameG good luck on ur scan on Friday!!!Fx for good news!!!
Men really do process things differently and sadly most of teh times they don't understand our struggle.
Lolpop wishing you all the best,good luck!!!
Ok so ladies as I said im on 200 mg progesterone 3times a day but the problem is I don't feel like is working Bcs I have zero progesterone symptoms and i feel so sore down there like I'm getting an yeast infection,I really want to call teh nurse tomorrow and ask her if I could switch to something else,I don't know im worried a bit
.


----------



## MadameG

Danaa if you're getting sore you could probably switch to the back door - are you using cyclogest? There's also progesterone injections but they are expensive/painful! Don't worry about lack of progesterone symptoms, it doesn't really mean much xxxxx


----------



## IvyStar

Morning ladies,

Danaa- don't worry too much about the cyclogest symptoms. I've been on it for over a week now and don't have any symptoms. However, the past day or so I feel burny down there and itchy like I'm getting trush! I'm going to see how I go today and if it's worse I'll call the clinic. With my fresh cycle i got crinone and it wasn't as bad but I remember even bigger clumps coming out! It's gross xx


----------



## IvyStar

Mrsadie and talkingfrog - wishing you lots of luck for your scans today. Hope all goes well. Let us know how you get on xxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hi all,  just a quick post as on my way to work.  

Had scan this morning  and all set for  transfer  Friday next week if our little  frostie  thaws ok. 

Danna - hope things feel  better.  People all have different  symptoms  so I wouldn't  worry about  that.  This time I have had a funny taste  in my mouth when talking  the prognova  - didn't  get it last time.  I think it us a sign estrogen  levels are high.

Lol pop - take care of yourself. 

I will post properly later.


----------



## IvyStar

That's great news talkingfrog xxxx


----------



## Danaa

MadameG im using utrogestan and terrified that if I use it on my back door I will get sore there as well but I shall see.Ty
NN I'm on utrogestan and I wouldn't really mind the mess but the burning/sore sensation in there and I'm worried.
Talking that is wonderful news,yay awesome!!!fx for a BFP!!
I think you ladies are right and our bodies have different reactions to the drugs I shall see later how it goes.


----------



## mrssadie1982

Congrats Talking Frog!!

I got good news too lining is nice and thick at 11mm and all set for transfer on Wednesday provided the embie thaw OK!! 

Madame G - good luck for your scan tomorrow!!

MrsS xx


----------



## Danaa

MrsSadie that is wonderful news!!Yay!!
Oh God,the next weeks are going to be so exciting!!!


----------



## IvyStar

Mrsadie- that's great news about your lining! 11cm is great! Xxx

Madamg- good luck for your scan tommorrow xx


----------



## MadameG

Great news Sadie and Talking!!!!! xxxxx

Dana those are front bum only, how're you feeling tonight? Xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all, 

Madame G - good luck for  scan tomorrow. 

Mrs Sadie - great news.  Won't be long until Wednesday

Danna - I have  only used utrogesten at the front -  not sure if they can be used at the back. 

I didn't think to ask how thick my lining was when I was there.  So far this cycle I think it is the first thing that has happened when it should have. I carry on as i  was today, and do my last supracur tomorrow.  Trigger is at 9pm tomorrow, then I  start on utrogeston on Sunday.


----------



## Danaa

Ty for the answer ladies I didn't used them
On the back side lol but I took one orally Bcs I absolutely cannot use them vaginally anymore,is killing me,I had to wash very very very good and use CANESTEN cream to feel better,first thing tomorrow morning I'm calling the clinic to prescribe something else bcs it seems like my body doesn't do well while on utrogestan.


----------



## MadameG

7.85mm so good enough (for my body) to book transfer in! Woop woop!!! Got to wait for the call to confirm Friday/Saturday/Monday 😊😊😊 xxxx


----------



## mrssadie1982

Madame G - Hurrah!!!!! Really pleased for you!! It's all go on here now!!

Danaa - You're next now, best of luck for transfer tomorrow!! xx

NN & JH - How are you both doing.. I have lost track of when your OTD's are?? Hope you are both OK xx

Lolpop - Best of luck to you, hope your appointment goes well next week, have a lovely break away xx



MrsS xxxx


----------



## IvyStar

MadamG- that's brilliant! So glad it's moving on for you!  Xx

Danaa- good luck tommorrow for your transfer!  Hope your Frostie does well xxx

My otd is on Wednesday! I'm back to work on Tuesday so at least that'll keep me busy! I've not told my
Boss so I'll have to ask if I can work from home in the afternoon and phone the Hosp for my results! I've had terrible cramping and that constant feeling that Af is coming. Yesterday I also had terrible diarrhoea (sorry) but I had all the same feelings last time so I'm keeping the faith until I know! Xxx


----------



## starofhope

Hello everyone!

Sorry I've been off the radar. Have bro's family visiting from Oz and it's been wonderful but hectic.

I'm so pleased to see everyone coming along so well! Great news on the super linings, talking frog and MadameG and MrsSadie! 

Bye lolpop! All the best in your onward journey. I'm sure all will work out with hols etc. 

Talking Frog - how come you're having a trigger? Trigger of what if you don't mind me asking? I didn't think we needed it for medicated FETs as we don't ovulate? Sorry might just be me being ignorant.   [/size] My med pack def doesn't have any ovitrelle or similar.

Danaa - sorry to hear progesterone is giving you issues with front bum. If it feels like an infection, def call your clinic and see if you can do it rectally. I really will not go back to doing it vaginally as it was so much less messy in the back door. And lucky you with no effects - cyclogest gave me horrible bloating and wind and was really tired all the time. Oh and thingy cramps...you ain't missing anything, my dear! 

AFM- I've been pootling along with my Buserilin and Progynova. Have lining scan on Monday - hopefully we jump that hurdle ok and I can join you all in the wait for the BiG THAW!   

Lots of love
SOH


----------



## jh2016

Hi ladies, it sounds as though lots of you are almost at transfer which is exciting. Wishing you all the best.

As for me, i am supposed to test on sunday, but yesterday at 8dp5dt i started spotting pink then red now brown. Sorry tmi. Last night had awful cramps the whole night and was expecting full flow this morning, but the cyclogest is keeping the worst at bay and prolonging the agony. I know it will be bfn as i had spotting on my fresh round about the same time as this and that too was bfn. I know lots of people have bleeding during 2ww with ivf and have gone on to get their bfp and have a healthy baby,  but i dont think im one of those. Feeling pretty low.

Sorry to lower the mood girls. Hope you all have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## MadameG

Jh hope it's just your embie really digging in   You could try testing with an frer tonight, if you think it would ease your mind a little? It's not over till otd hun - two of the ladies on my other thread had huge bleeds (and I mean, huge) and they have both just had their babies in the last few weeks. Hold tight hun xxxx

Star I love the big thaw comment   fingers crossed for your scan. I'm at the same clinic as talking frog and we trigger there for fet too. It is to trick your body into thinking you've ovulated, but not all clinics use that method. Sooooo many different protocols out there xxx

Afm transfer is now on Thursday, eeeee! Trigger tonight, progesterone tomorrow (yay!! Pessaries AND lubion!!! What a treat!  ) xxxx


----------



## IvyStar

SOH- hope the scan goes well on Monday and you're good to go! Love your big thaw comment too! One of the scariest parts! Xxx


Jh- hope it's just your embie getting really comfy! Really sorry if it's not xx


----------



## Danaa

Finally I finished cleaning!
I'm very,very tired and im going to take a bath and get ready for tomorrow.
Ty for all ur positive thoughts!
I shall return tomorrow with more details.Pray for me ladies !!
Happy weekend!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all,

Starofhope - welcome  back.  The trigger is so that the body thinks it has released an egg. Good luck fof Monday 

Danaa - well done on the cleaning.  Good luck for tomorrow. 

Jh - fingers crossed  for  otd.  Sending  a hug  

Great  news Madameg  - I trigger tonight  too but start progesterone  on Sunday  and transfer Friday.  

Afm - last  supracur  done,  trigger  at 9pm, carry on with progynova  (which I think has given me  a funny taste in my mouth ) and start utrogeston  on Sunday.  A bit less messy than cyclogest but a bit more fiddly.  I don't  work a Monday and have we'd to Friday booked off so I can relax  and do some scrapbooking  before  transfer.  Not then back in work  until the Wednesday.    Looking forward to  having some me time. 

Wishing  everyone  a good weekend.


----------



## Danaa

All done ladies!!Im PUPO!!
The transfer went smoothly and my babies thawed nicely and they are top quality,I got to see them placing the babies into my uterus,such a great feeling!!
Im now in bed being lazy!!


----------



## MadameG

Danaa congrats pupo lady!!! Stick on the comedy channel - laughter is supposed to be good for implantation 😊 Xxxxxx


----------



## mrssadie1982

Danaa - Yay you're PUPO!!      make you you relax and look after yourself!!! xxx


----------



## Danaa

Ty ladies,I'm watching South Park and Jeff Dunham))


----------



## IvyStar

Congratulations on being PUPO! Now relax and take it easy xxx


----------



## starofhope

Congrats Danaa!      I watched lots of rom coms on 2ww! 


NN good luck for OTD on Wednesday!     Make sure you keep away from the pee sticks till then   


MadameG - fx for Thursday. Cmon little embie! Thaw well for your mummy! Xxx




Hello everyone else and thx for your good thoughts.


AFM lining scan and bloods went well. 9.9mm was the rough estimate. Transfer at some point on Monday. DH might not be able to make it but I'm strangely ok with that. We won't know if embie has survived thaw till we get there which is a bit poo so let's just hope it all goes ok if he's not there...   In the mean time, it's time to reacquaint myself with the dreaded cyclogest pessary!


----------



## MadameG

Star awesome lining!! I'm going to transfer on my own too as DH is in a meeting. Feel quite sad about it as it'll be strange not to share the moment with anyone. Oh well... xxxxx


----------



## starofhope

Hey MadameG, you are not alone. We will be there in spirit and are with you! I know you girls will have me open your thoughts as I have you in my mine whenever we are jumping through the hoops for our little ones.


----------



## starofhope

By the way, if any of you ever want a need-a-tena-lady-laugh, look up afv nine compilations of funniest home videos where they dare you not to laugh. O.m.word...I laughed so hard I'm exhausted from it! Xxx


----------



## starofhope

Sorry that should be vine not nine (stoopid iPad autocorrect)


----------



## MadameG

Aw star!!! That's so sweet of you   Praying for stickies for all of us   xxxxz


----------



## Danaa

Star that lining is awesome,mine was 9,4mm on the day of teh transfer but that was measured with an abdominal scan and i don't think is accurate as the vaginal one.
MadameG,Star we are here for you!!You are not alone!!!My thoughts and prayers goes to you ladies!!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Great news Starofhopehope.

I had a sort of relaxing day today.  I don't work a Monday  and usually  end up doing the food shop and housework all in a bit of a rush.  Made the most if the nice weather  to get two loads of washing done snd did a few little jobs but spent far longer than expected  ordering photos  ready for scrapbooking.  Decided that as they were on offer I would order an album of holiday pics  for my mother in law in the hope it comes through  in time for her birthday.  

I didn't manage to do any craft like I had hoped, but did manage to listen to my Zita West relaxation  cd.  Haven't  listened to it for a while but put on the lead up to transfer part and managed to fall asleep a few minutes in and wake up just as it was ending.  The track is about 20-30 mins long do not a long nap, but it does seem to relax me.  I have played it a number of times and I think I gave only listened to all of it about twice.  

Feeling tired now, this evening.  Not sure if it is because  I have cut back on tea,  the effects of the progesterone  or because I had the nap.


----------



## mrssadie1982

Hi everyone,

Starofhope - Greats news on your lining!!

NN - Good luck for your OTD tomorrow!!

JH - How are you doing? The last you posted you were spotting, hope everything is ok  

Danaa - How are you doing in your 2ww??

Talkingfrog and Madame G - How are you doing with your wait for ET??!!!

AFM - Can't quite believe that ET will be tomorrow, after waiting for so long on Buserilin it feels like this last few days have flew by!! DH has managed to get the day off, and I have got my auntie to come and watch DS so all set!! Plodding on with the pessaries (yuck) and my Progynova and keeping everything crossed that one of our little embies defrosts OK tomorrow!! Just got to wait for the call tomorrow to confirm then I will get a time to go in!! Excited and Nervous!! 

Lots of sticky baby dust to everyone,



MrsS xxx


----------



## Danaa

MrsSadie I'm doing fine,just fine!!Im waiting for something,any symptoms to make me feel like this worked but so far nada,I feel nothing!!
And good luck on ur transfer tomorrow,how exciting!!!
Talking helloDoes the meditation cd helps ?


----------



## IvyStar

Hi ladies,

Thanks for your messages!

Tommorrow is the day for me to be put out of this questioning! I haven't felt much apart from slight cramping and feeling like af is coming! Im feeling pretty normal and no bleeding yet! I have no idea what's going on in there. Having been through a successful fresh cycle I keep comparing it to that. I just want tommorrow to be here NOW! Ahhh

Star- great news on your lining! Nice and thick xxx

Mrsadie- good luck for your transfer tommorrow. I hope everything goes well xx


----------



## MadameG

NN good luck for the morning!!!!! Everything crossed for you     xxxx

MrsSadie good luck for your transfer, so very exciting. When will you know what time you are in?? Xx

Dana I have a hypnotherapy cd and it's quite calming....well it makes me doze off   Xxz

Talking how are you doing? I've realised I've run out of time to get all the housework done - doh xxx

Afm two more sleeps until transfer - eeeek! The embryologist will call tomorrow to confirm all the details and give me a time....BRING ON THE BIG THAW!! Xz


----------



## mrssadie1982

Madame G - exciting!! Gosh I wish the embryologist rang me the day before!! I get a call around ten tomorrow to let me know if our embies have thawed OK then they tell me when to come in. From experience and other ladies at my hospital they tell you to come in for 12 then it goes in alphabetical order!! There were 7 ladies with DS and I was last as I got missed off the list when I should have been first because of my surname!! Didn't get out till five and with a full bladder was not a good wait!!! 

NN - Fingers crossed for you for tomorrow, you have done so well to wait till OTD!! I doubt I will be that patient!!

MrsS xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Christ how did you hold that bladder?!?! I get a call tomorrow to confirm the details, but as they probably won't thaw them until Thursday then I won't know until I get there. Last time they didn't call on the day - I had never felt so stressed in my life driving to the clinic! Good luck for the call   xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all, 

NN - fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Mrssadie - hope little frostie thaws ok for you.  Not long to wait for you now. How did you manage to hold on that long - I wouldn't have been able too.  I am doing fine with the wait, but the list of things I want to get done before transfer is getting bigger. 

Danna - It is the zita west cd I have and I usually end up falling asleep so assume it must be relaxing me and doing some good. 

Madame G - I have done a few bits of housework and will put the vacuum over tomorrow but am focussing more on getting the scrapbooking kit I need ready for doing some craft on the days after transfer and in preparation for the retreat I am on later in October. My DH is fine with doing the cleaning too, and if needed I know my mother in law would do some for me, but my main priorities are getting the local charity shop to collect some spare furniture and putting a few things in the loft.  Debbie told me they would phone in the morning and tell me what time to go down - probably around lunchtime.  My fresh transfers have been around 2 or 3pm ( the last one was delayed as there had been a nasty accident in the morning and so everything was running late)  I got the impression they would defrost first and then call to let me know if it had gone ok, but I may have just assumed some of that! 

AFM - I went in to work today for 5.5  hours and am now off until Wednesday.  As I don't work a Monday I had a short week this week.  At least I made up some flexi and cleared a few more things off my desk so my inbox isn't too bad.  We have a 14 day response time and the oldest thing I have when I go back is about 14 days so I can catch up with myself. My manager will look at a few cases for me if she can too. At least hopefully  I won't go back feeling that the work has piled up too high and stress about it while I am off. 

My plan for the next two days is to do a few jobs round the house, organise all my completed scrapbook pages into albums, finish off scrapbook pages that are part done ( or work out what is needed and get it prepared so I have everything to hand so I can do it after transfer) and to get things ready for the crop - basically I planning to have some me time and looking forward to it.


----------



## IvyStar

It's a bfn for me! My hcg was less than 2 so very not pregnant! Gutted!

Good luck to you all, I really hope it happens for you all xx


----------



## mrssadie1982

NN - I am gutted for you, sending you hugs   xxx

Madame G - Good Luck for transfer tomorrow!!!

Hope everyone else is well!

AFM - I am Pupo! All done and dusted by half one. Embie thawed well and has carried on expanding. A little crampy when DR put the guide catheter in but I remember they struggled last time too. Same DR that transfered DS too so maybe lucky? Got to watch it go in on the screen too. So the crazy 2ww begins!!

MrsS xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

ÑN - I am sorry - sending a hug 

Mrssadie  - congratulations  on being PUPO.


----------



## MadameG

NN I'm so sorry to read your news   Take time to heal lovely xxxxxxx

Sadie congrats on being pupo! Hope the wait doesn't drive you too mad xxxx

Talking frog I love your scrap booking plans - so cute! I'm planning on making a load of chutneys with all the excess veg from our allotment as a bit of me time  xxxx


----------



## Danaa

NN I'm really really sorry I don't know what to say to make you feel better
MrsSadie yay,ur PUPO!!Welcome to the tww!!
Everyone else hello
Does anyone know how high are the chances of getting an ectopic pregnancy from IVF?
I have a horrible pain on my left side and I'm scared!


----------



## starofhope

Hi NN, really sorry to hear about BFN. Wishing you much luck and a BFP next time. Hugs!

mrsSadie, yay for the little well thawed embie! Lots of feet upping and watching funny movies for you!

MadameG thinking of you for tomorrow. Fx it all goes well!

Danaa - how many days post transfer now for you? I didn't think ectopics could cause pain so early? I don't think probability is any different for fets compared with natural pregnancies. Particularly as ectopics generally happen in fallopians and not uterus and I thought we would have even less chance as our embies are places in uterus? Call clinic if you're worried and hope pain subsides soon. Hugs



aFM nothing to report except horrible bloating and lethargy from Cyclogest (oh how I love thee - not!).


----------



## MadameG

Dana far more likely to be implantation cramping (or trapped wind from the progesterone   ), would be very unlikely to be pain from an ectopic. Fingers crossed xxxxxxxxx

Star you gotta love cyclogest   xx


----------



## Danaa

Ty ladies that makes me feel better.
It scares me that the pain is only on one side,my left.If today continues as yesterday I might call the clinic.
I'm 5dp5dt!!!Wow!! Can't believe I'm here already.


----------



## mrssadie1982

Madame G - Hope you ET has gone well, been looking out for your news!! Been thinking of you all afternoon!

Talkfrog - is your ET tomorrow or Saturday? Not long either way!! Good Luck!!

AFM, few pulls and cramps, and am really dizzy today. Feels so good to not be going into work tonight!!!

MrsS xx


----------



## MadameG

Hi ladies, I am pupo! Both little blasts thawed really well and had expanded beautifully - one was part way out of the shell at transfer! OTD is miles away on the 19th   🍀🍀🍀

Thanks Sadie, sorry I have been chilling out since I got home a few hours ago. Sounds promising  xxx

Talking frog good luck tomorrow!!! Eeee!! Xx


----------



## Danaa

Congratulations on being PUPO MadameG!!
MrsSadie Fx those are good signs!!
Talking good luck tomorrow!!
Well ladies I can't believe I'm saying this but im pregnant!!I took multiple tests today and no doubt there were lines on all of them!!
After almost 4 years i can say I'm pregnant!Im speechless!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Mrssadie - all good signs. 

Madameg  -  glad transfer  went well. In that case mine will be 20th,  the day before  my retreat.  Either welcome relaxation  or distraction.  


Afm - was having lunch in town when clinic phoned.  The embryologist called.  We are scheduled  for 11.30 tomorrow  so have to be there 15 mins before.  She  also asked if after defrosting we wanted assisted hatching.  We had bit last time so I said yes.  The clinc don't  charge but normally only offer it if the eggs are older  ( I was 41 when embryo was created).

Just hope it thaws ok.  Thanks for the messages - I will let you know how we go.


----------



## mrssadie1982

Danaa congratulations!!! So pleased for you!! I just know I am going to end up being an early tester too!! xx 

Madame G - enjoy your relaxing in your 2ww!! I have been watching things to make me laugh so far!!

Talking - Lots of luck for tomorrow! Fingers crossed will be thinking of you xx

MrsS xxx


----------



## MadameG

Dana amazing news!!!! Congratulations!!!!! xxxxxxx

Talking frog don't worry too much over the assisted hatching - I've had it on all my transfers I think. They said to me if it looks like they need it after the thaw, then they do it, otherwise they let them be - one was busy hatching away on the screen today  good luck! Xxxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Great news Danna - our posts crossed. Love that you used multiple  tests  

MadameG - Helen was the embryologist  on our last fresh cycle  and it was only offered due to my age .  One was showing signs of hatching  but she was not sureif it was genuine or a split.  As there was no real riskor charge it made sense to me to agree so  expected  them to ask again .


----------



## MadameG

Fair enough talking frog  I don't think they all sing from the same hymn sheet sometimes. So excited for you! Xxxxxxx


----------



## starofhope

Oh what lovely news before bed time!


MadameG congratulations! So glad both thawed! Fx for you!     


Talking frog, good luck with tomorrow. Hope it's a positive day and the transfer goes well!   


MrsSadie hope the dizzy spells are a good sign!   


Danaa yay!!!! So glad you've got such an early BFP! How is the pain in your left side? Hope fully it's gone away and you can enjoy your BFP!     


Afm - got the lurgy. Popping a night nurse and going to bed! Look forward to your news tomorrow TAlkingfrog. Xxx


----------



## Danaa

Ty so much ladies!!It doesn't feel real to me and I'm praying for a smooth pregnancy!!
I will return with personals.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Star of hope - hope you feel better soon.

Danaa - I found  I was relaxed about it and didn't really worry too much.  Mind you I was the same over the  treatment.  Looking back I think I was very nieve  about everything  which was probably  a good thing.  Once I got there the pregnancy  was textbook .  Whenever my blood pressure  was taken  it was normal  which seemed to always  surprised  them - I think they assumed it wouldn't  be.    Try to relax  and  enjoy  it.  I just need to get there again ( but am now a bit less nieve!)

Relaxation  dvd done  and getting ready to leave.  No call from clinic since yesterday  which I assume is a good thing, but not  sure  how far in advance they start to defrost .


----------



## mrssadie1982

Good Luck Talking!! Will be thinking of you!! 

Danaa - will you be a serial tester now?!   Which test did you use yesterday?

MrsS xxx


----------



## MadameG

Talking good luck lovely!!!! Sending warming sticky vibes your way!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Thanks all.  I am now PUPO. Our embryo defrosted nicely. The embryologist  said that it was doing exactly  what  they wanted it to.    Transfer  went  smoothly  (for me  anyway  as my cervix likes to move and sometimes  hide ) and the doctor  said that the lining was nice and thick.  Had a cuppa and bicker at the clinic  than stopped  at m&s as we were going by for lunch.  Now on our way home to have a lie down on the sofa to watch some tele.


----------



## starofhope

Congrats Talking Frog. Thinking sticky thoughts for you! 

aFM - our ET is booked for 13:00 on Monday. They will call us around 11-11:30 with news of whether the blast thawed properly or not. We will be on the road by then so might have to turn around and head for the nearest bar if we are told not to bother coming in. It was a 3BB when it was frozen. Do any of you PUPOers know what yours were? Trying my hardest not to get nervous as what will be will be.


----------



## MadameG

Talking congrats on being pupo! xxxxx

Star I know mine were BB and BC, I think they were expanded out to a 5 originally. I don't think grades are everything so I'm not hung up on them (my April transfer was a 5AA and is an angel now) xxxx


----------



## mrssadie1982

Talking Frog - Congrats on being PUPO!! Take care of yourself and sending you lots of sticky thoughts!!

Starofhope - Monday will be here in no time!! My clinic don't use the grading system, well if they do behind the scenes they don't tell us patients!! Top Quality, Good, Average and Poor are the words they use!! TBH I think that's a good thing as I have heard that every embryologist grades differently and when it comes to implantation having a top quality doesn't always mean a better chance of implantation! Lots of luck for Monday. The nearest bar comment made me laugh!! That's where I will be headed if I get a negative!! Gosh this journey really takes it out of you emotionally!!

Madame G - How are you doing on your first full day of 2ww?

AFM - plodding along, trying to keep busy but not too busy, feels good to not have to go to work, but it does give me a bit too much time to think!! 



MrS xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Thanks  all.

Starofhope - not long until Monday.  How long is tge journey  to the clinic ?  We are lucky as it us about 45 mins from home and 35 from work  (depending on traffic  as it is not a great stretch of motorway).  I can't  remember  the  grading , although I am sure we were told at the time.  Different  clinics  seem to rate in different  ways too. 

Mrssadie - it is nice to think you haven't got to go to work isn't it. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Danaa

MadameG I used a bunch of tests,Internet cheapies from one step and clear blue plus,Predictor Express,internet midstream tests,cassette tests,onother brand of internet cheapies but from all of those CB and Predictor Express are my favorites Bcs they showed really dark lines,almost as dark the control lines today.I don't think I will be testing anymore or maybe just a digital next week.Im calling the clinic tomorrow to ask for betas.
Talking congratulations on being PUPO,take it easy,rest!
Star don't think negative just remain positive!!Our embryologist didn't rate our embryo she just told us they are very very good,too quality,different doctors have different ways of grading the embryos so that shouldn't matter really.
MrsSadie I know what you mean,I had all the time in the world to think about symptoms and everything) it was fun.
As for me what I can say,I'm very happy and it doesn't seem real just yet,I feel kinda weak and more hungrier than usual,I'm praying for a smooth pregnancy.


----------



## MadameG

Dana sounds like you have quite a collection there   such awesome news, enjoy making the phone call  xxxxxxxx

Sadie I am trying to stop 'listening' to my body but it's so hard! 12 days to go.....    When is your otd again? Xxx

Talking hope you're having a lovely evening  xxxx

Afm I have had a super lazy day, made a bolognese and beetroot crisps from scratch and I am now cackling away to Dara O'brian xxxxxx


----------



## starofhope

Hello ladies, thanks for the support. I've been just fine mentally so far but a recent pregnancy announcement in the family together with potential of not getting to ET got to me. Please don't get me wrong.
I'm really happy for my cousin and his wife. Its just that...well you all know what I mean. It can bring it all up close and in front of your face what we have to go through to get to an announcement like that. Well that's enough of feeling sorry for myself! I'm so grateful for DD. X


Talking - congrats on being PUPO! Stick sticky thoughts for you! 


Have a lovely weekend everyone.


----------



## mrssadie1982

Hi everyone,

Starofhope - Lots of luck for your transfer tomorrow, this time tomorrow you will be PUPO!!

How is everyone else doing on the 2ww?? I am 4dp5dt, going a bit loopy!!!   Trying not to google anything but it's so hard not too, have been goggling each day and reading other peoples experiences in blogs etc, can't help it!! I suppose it's getting me through!! I've been a bit crampy again this morning and a bit hormonal/emotional since yesterday. Had a couple of instances where I thought my sense of smell was a bit sensitive and been generally quite tired but this could mean anything!!! Arrgghhh!! Wish I had a little womb window and a microscope!!



MrsS xxx


----------



## Danaa

Star hugs to you!!We are here for you.
MrsSadie my tww was just like urs lol) but I started testing at 3dp5dt and got a positive on 4dp5dt and only that day I started cramping really bad.If you want to test use Predictor Express is very very sensitive and very reliable,believe me I know))I tried tons of brands in 3years of Ttc.
Everyone hey!!


----------



## mrssadie1982

Might have a look for that one Danaa!! Just after my last post I caved and ordered some!!! I ordered the amazon cheapies I got last cycle that worked, but ordered direct from the manufacturers (slightly cheaper) and selected the 1st class delivery knowing that they wouldn't be dispatched until tomorrow and they would arrive Tuesday earliest or Wednesday latest. But then my fingers accidentally ordered two first response on amazon which will arrive tomorrow!!!   Earliest I think I would test is Tuesday at 6dp5dt but I will need to mentally prepare myself in case of BFN as at that stage it could still possibly be a bit early!! We shall see - I knew I wouldn't last!!   



MrsS xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Starofhope - I know exactly  what you mean.  Good luck for tomorrow. 

Mrssadie  -a womb window and microscope  would be great 

Afm - my mother in law was over yesterday  morning  as Dh brought her  back from taking her car for a service. ( i get on great with my mother in law) We had tea and biscuits in the morning.    Then went with dh's brother and family  for afternoon  tea as MIL's 70 th birthday.  Decided not to eat birthday cake yesterday   but made sure tea contained plenty of veg and fruit.    

Had the house to myself  this morning  and now  again this afternoon  so can do some craft.  Taking it easy as much as I can and just  pottering about.  

Wishing everyone a good weekend


----------



## starofhope

Hello all,


Hope everyone had a good weekend?


Danaa, how are you feeling? 


Talking Frog well done for resisting cake! I don't think I could have!


Mrs Sadie had to laugh at the 'my fingers slipped' comment. My closet and bathroom cabinet are full of the results of my clumsy fingers  I know what you mean about googling obsessions! And I think you're right, it does keep your mind occupied. 


MadameG how are you? Yum! Beetroot crisps! Recipe please! 




AFM I said we'd end up at the nearest bar didn't I? Well its wasn't a bar, it was a pub! And it was round the corner from the clinic after they transferred our fully expanded no-longer-a-Popsicle blast! Yay, Pregnant for at least until OTD


----------



## Danaa

Star that is wonderful news!!Congrats!!Im so happy for you!!


----------



## mrssadie1982

Brill news star of hope!!! My heart sank at first until I read to the end!! Congrats on being PUPO!!     We are all on the 2ww now and cann all be loopy together!!  

Hope everyone else is doing well in their 2ww and not going too mad!! 

AFM - so my clear blue digi and first response arrived today, of course I took a first response, a little encouragement from DH was all that was needed!! And of course it was BFN, technically I was not actually 5dp5dt until 1330hrs and this was before dinner. I am ok with it, it would have been nice to see a line, I know it's incredibly early but I am not going to lie to myself and I will be testing daily from here on in!! Three more different lots of pregnancy tests due to arrive tomorrow!!  . Definitely addicted but I will indulge for now and if we are not lucky enough for this to work this time I am fully stocked for our last snowbaby!!! Lots of pulling and tugging sensations today like a constant stitch - only time will tell!! 

Love to all!!



MrsS xxx


----------



## Danaa

MrsSadie definitely is too early.Wixh kind of frer you have?The new ones or the old ones?
The. Res ones are completely rubish and not as sensitive as you would think.


----------



## MadameG

Star yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We're all in the pupo club!!!! Apart from our bfp graduates of course  xxxxxx

Love that we are all addicts here - I have two test types on the go and I'm not even going to deny that I also bought first responses to add into the mix from tomorrow 

Has anyone found the womb window + microscope combo on Amazon yet?!?!

Beetroot crisps are gorgeous, I've also previously made them with parsnip and carrot in the oven instead of frying. This time I followed this recipe but just use a peeler as I'm too scared to lose my fingers to a mandolin: http://theviewfromgreatisland.com/minimal-monday-pink-beet-chips/

Some very minor very occasional cramping and that's about it here. Not a lot today though....9 more days &#127808;&#128154;&#128156;&#127808;


----------



## mrssadie1982

Danaa - I thought I had ordered the new ones but it is the older type from what I could work out when they arrived! I had read a little about them not being as sensitive so that's very reassuring thank you!! xx

Madame G - I haven't found that womb window yet and I am never off bloomin' amazon at the minute!! They must all be laughing when they package my tests up thinking I am loopy!! xx


----------



## Danaa

I just want this thread to be filled with bfps!!!Im praying really hard!!


----------



## mrssadie1982

Me too!!!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all,

Starofhope  -glad to hear all went well  and you are now PUPO.  It wasn't  too hard to resist  the  cake - it was covered in a lot of cream  and after biscuits  and afternoon tea I figured I had eaten enough  sweet stuff and should keep some for again.  

Sounds like  you all have more tests than a chemist    I was only thinking  earlier I should look to see if I have any  hidden  in the drawer  or get some, but not sure when to test yet. 

Mrssadie  - far too early for anything to show, but at  least you know the trigger is out of your system .

Madameg  - I have never tried  making my own  betroot crisps  - I think I would make too much of a mess.  It always feels like you have hit the jackpot though when you buy veg crisps  and fond thete are  plenty  of  betroot in them though.  Not sure  why my phone keeps changing  betroot to betrothed  though! 

Afm - a few twinges  but can't  say if tgey mean anything.  

A thread full of bfps would be great


----------



## Sass7

Wishing you all lots of luck.  I've had to make excuses and leave a meal before when they have been talking about which month they want their baby born Grrr.  It's so tough. 

Sadly my beta levels have dropped to 6.  BFP has turned out to be a miscarry and period arrived yesterday.

Good luck all, really hope those little stickies stick strong.  😘


----------



## starofhope

Sass, really sorry to read about the m/c. I've been there plenty and it's a very cruel thing to happen. Please take time to grieve and hope you find the courage to give it another go.     


@the rest of you - omg I forgot about the absolute nuttiness of the 2ww. I was handed a single strip for the preg test by the clinic today and almost laughed out loud! I was like, I'm gonna need a lot more of those lady!      I think we are all poas addicts aren't we? I can't find predictor express (the one Danaa used) in the UK? I might just stick with internet cheapies and good old tesco's own. They served me well last time.


  For all of us. It was very sweet at dinner tonight when my toddler said 'my whole family is here with me, mummy daddy and me' and I thought 'with one more than you realise, darling!'


----------



## Talkingfrog

I am sorry  Sass.  Sending a  hug.  Take care of yourself  and good luck  if you decide to have anot her cycle.    

Starofhope  -  bless her. Dd is 5 and other than rainbows  her  favourite  thing to draw is her, mummy and daddy.  (Sometimes  we end up with nanny, Gransha,  gran, grandad and her cousins  too  )


----------



## Danaa

Sass I'm really,really sorry to hear about ur mc.Hugs to you.
Star im in Greece maybe you don't have it in UK?!It looks like The frer.
Im sure we are all poas addicts here)
For me the cheapies didn't work,they didn't showed a line until the CB showed me a line as dark as the control line.I used the cheapies from one step the 10miu ones but I find them awful,CB plus and the predictors worked the best for me.


----------



## MadameG

Morning ladies, it's super early days but I have a bfp!!!!!! Just got to hope it's a sticky one now     xxxx

Sending lots of love and luck to my pupo pals 🍀💚💜🍀 xxx

Just to echo Danaa - frer clear as anything yesterday and today, the one step has been negative and possibly a shadow up to yesterday, clearish today, the cheapy core test never went completely negative but much clearer (but still pale) today xxxxxx


----------



## mrssadie1982

Wow!! Congrats Madame G!!! 😁 xxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Great news Madameg  - congratulations.   it is sticky.


----------



## Danaa

Yay MadameG ,huge congratulations!!I know the one step and teh frer are awful.


----------



## starofhope

Yay MadameG! So how many dpt did you test? I know Danaa tested 5dpt (I think we are all blast transfers aren't we?)


  That it's a sticky one


No news from me... Some light spotting from et but consultant predicted that. I'm Knackered though ....had to keep DD from nursery today due to pink eye so day not as relaxing as if I was at work! 


So, who's next, is it you talking or Sadie?




Xxx


----------



## Danaa

I started testing at 3dp5dt and I got a faint bfp the second day.I didn't believe it until my evening test of
5dp5dt.
Yesss who is next?
I'm also feeling more tired than usual I think is bcs I haven't been sleeping well.
Since the day of the transfer my dh slept on the couch bcs he was scared of doing something in his sleep to ruin our chances of getting pregnant and I slept like a baby but in the last two days he returned in the bedroom and he messed up my sleep schedule also all I want is to bang him all night) and we are not allowed to have any sex yet so yeah.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Not sure who is next. My otd is Thurs 20th.


----------



## mrssadie1982

It's me... she says cautiously in a  little quiet voice!!! My OTD is the 18th.

Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies!! I want to join this BFP club!!     



MrsS xxx


----------



## Danaa

Yooohooo   Im looking forward for the next bfps here!!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Fingers crossed  Mrssadie.


----------



## Talkingfrog

I have just been told by dd that I have a baby in my tummy.  It is something  she has said before  bur not during treatment.  Would be nice if she knew something  I didn't


----------



## starofhope

Fingers crossed Mrs S. For all of us. Have just ordered FRER, CB and one step (10miu, why not).


Talking frog - aw that's sweet. Is she aware of your tx at all? If not, maybe it's like with cats? Apparently they know    maybe our smell changes when we are preggo? If we ever fall preg again, we won't tell DD till after 20wk scan and bump shows i think. 




Wishing you all a good tues night! God, days go slowly on 2ww!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Starofhope  - no we haven't  told her.  Only our parents  know  (two friends of mine who have both had treatment  themselves  know we have a frostie  to transfer but haven't  seen the one since summer so she doesn't know exact dates ) and dd is not good at secrets so if we told her everyone  would  know  

All we have said, and have been doing  for a few weeks is to watch mummy's tummy because  she started climbing  on our laps without  warning ( with the excuse she wanted to give a hug).  We have said the  same applies to other people  though and that she shouldn't  be climbing  on anyone unless they have said she can.

Not sure when we will tell her if it works  - probably at 12 weeks  just before  we  tell others.  It has to work first though   If I am right the 12 weeks would  be mid December  so just before  Christmas


----------



## MadameG

Talking frog I hope she is psychic for you, children are supposed to be sensitive to what we block off as adults. Everything crossed for you   Have you decided when you'll give in to the tests? Xxx

MrsSadie good luck for the morning!!!!! xxx

Star the core tests off eBay are 10miu and way clearer than the one step I have found. Surely you need another cheapy in your selection  xxx

Dana I also want to jump on my husband but I am definitely not allowed! I think everything is a bit inflamed down there   xxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Not yet Madame g, but checked in the drawer ealier and whilst l have a choice of two different ovulation  tests I have no pregnancy  tests  other than the one the clinic gave me. Hope to go out somewhere for the day on Saturday  but may need to pop to town first, and so will pick up some ready.  Still hoping to hold out until  after my birthday.  It would  be a  lovely  present  if positive  but too scared it would be negative.


----------



## mrssadie1982

Morning ladies,

Wanted to update here before I did my diary later so just a quick one on my phone. I joined the BFP club this morning!!
      

Nice clear line on First Response!!! So relieved!!



MrsS xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Great news MrsSadie - congratulations   Yours is sticky too.


----------



## MadameG

Yes Sadie!!!!! Awesome news!!!!!! Congratulations     xxxx

Talking I don't blame you until waiting till after your birthday, hopefully you will get present number two   xxxx

Afm, lines are quite a bit darker today! Eek! Please be sticky 🍀💜💚🍀 xxxx


----------



## starofhope

Congratulations MrS!!! Praying it's a sticky one!


----------



## Danaa

Yes yes yes more bfps.Congratulations MrsSadie!! 
Praying for sticky babies for all of us!


----------



## mrssadie1982

Thanks everyone, praying it continues to stick!! Needless to say I will still be testing until OTD and hopefully be seeing the line go darker!!



MrsS xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hi all,  hope everyone is ok. 

Did my first utrogeston  in work yesterday.  Last time I could use  toilets  not many went on but room moves mean it would look odd for  me to go there. All went ok  as they can sometimes be fiddly. 

Finding it hard now  not knowing.  Would like to remain in my bubble  on my birthday but I also know the longer I leave it to test, the more disappointed  I will be if it is negative.  I am feeling a bit bloated and if there is some tension,  and getting  some twinges, but it seems  to  come and go a bit so not sure  if it is just  the medication.  

I think I had a similar  feelings last time but they wore off a few days before testing.  I can't  compare with my last sucess  as I had ohss after transfer so  looked as if I was heavily pregnant anyway.

Better finish getting ready for work.  At least it wasn't too busy when I was off  as not much new post fit given to me so I have been able to catch up with myself which is good.  I usually  get  more given to  me while I am  off on a Monday than I did for the whole week so was lucky there.


----------



## starofhope

Hi Talking,  Think I will try and stay in the bubble as you put it as well! I'm a bit upset this morning as it looks like I had bright red spotting this morning (like a couple of drops in the toilet - sorry tmi) ...seems to have petered out to brown so don't know what that is about.  


Anyway, steeling myself for a BFN.


Hope all of you are well.
sOH


----------



## mrssadie1982

Hi all, 

Hope you are all still doing well and those little embies are all snuggling in well  

Talking Frog - They do say children have a sixth sense!! Stranegly my DD (9yrs) was teaching DS how to put a nappy on a doll last night, when I asked why she said it was in case they both got a little sister because they would really like one?? Bizarre, again like you she hasn't been told anything directly other than I have a poorly tummy and to be careful, but she is a little older. When is your birthday? I agree about staying in your little bubble until after your birthday, but it's so hard isn't it!!? Hang on in there, sending you lots of positive sticky vibes!!   What DPT will you be the day after your birthday?

Starofhope - What DPT are you, it could well be implantation bleeding, but I know it's awful to see. I am sure it will all be OK especially if it's petered out to brown now - have you seen anything since - sending positive sticky vibes your way too  

AFM - FRER a little darker today and my internet cheapie is now showing a faint line so all going in the right direction. When I went to the loo earlier the usual mess from the pessaries was slightly tinged brown but only very slightly and nothing since. Had a google and not too worried but will keep an eye. Apparently its common with pessaries and irritation and to be honest I do feel a little 'irritated' down below today!!

Love to all



MrsS xxx


----------



## Danaa

Talking i can't stand not knowing so im all for testing but you do what you feel best for you!bfx for you!!
Star it might be implantation bleeding!!Stay strong!!
MrsSadie that is so sweet,I do think babies know more than we think they know.Yay for dark lines.
Do I went for betas today and they said I should have the results in a few hours so I'm waiting and also the doc did a scan but he didn't saw anything,he Said is too early but he wanted to make sure everything looks good


----------



## Danaa

The clinic called and sadly things aren't looking good,the nurse said that the numbers are very,very low and to go back on Monday.


----------



## MadameG

Dana I'm so sorry, I hope things start heading in the right direction for you   Keep the faith hun - do you know what the numbers were? Xxx

Talking it's such a tough choice but sometimes the bubble is better. Sending you lots of luck and sticky dust. Glad work wasn't too stressy xxxxx

Star I think that is highly likely to be implantation     Stay strong xxxx

MrsSadie eeeeeeee!!! Not fun about the irritation though xxxx


----------



## starofhope

MrsS - I'm only 3dpt as had transfer on Monday afternoon. I had a Google and no one really knows why so many ivfers spot during 2ww. Implantation bleeding is only when pools of blood form on the trophoblast as it digests its way into the lining and this doesn't happen all the time (sorry, I'm a biologist and so look through primary papers!). I think mostly it's just the drugs tbh - all that prog and estrogen. And the doc did say lining fluffy and mouth of cervix is fairly friable. So it could be just that. 

Thanks to all for your support though. 

And you know for the life of me I can't remember my symptoms from the BFP that led to my DD (rolls her eyes)


----------



## starofhope

Just posted previously typed post and missed your post Danaa! I'm so sorry darling but what do they mean by numbers not looking good? I thought they needed to check doubling every couple of days and that was a better indicator than absolute numbers? WhT was the beta you got? Keep strong and praying for your little bean to grow. Xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hi all, 

Star - I was going to say it could be an implantation  bleed too. 

Mrssadie  - it is funny how they seem to know things.  My mum sometimes  has a sixth sense do maybe she gets it from her.  I am currently 6 dp5dt so if I waited until  Tues  I would be 12 days.    Glad the lines are getting  darker.  Brown blood is old so could be  implantation or like you say an irritation.  

Danaa - I am sorry the nurse  didn't  sound optimistic.  Fingers crossed  for  Monday. I wouldn't  worry about  not seeing an thing if it is still early  - sometimes takes until about  7 weeks.

Afm - feeling bloated in the daytime / evening  which seems  to ease overnight  then start to build up again after eating. Could just be the  progesterone  pessaries  but it is making  me  hopeful.  Will pick up tests when we go to the supermarket  tomorrow  and  will then decide  when to use them.  Part of me is starting to feel the not knowing is worse.  I am tempted to  test Sunday  which would be  26 days after trigger and 9 dpt.    I decided at the start of the week not to go out with work  for a fiftieth birthday as they are going for an all you can eat buffet and then to a club.  Based on how I feel today glad I chose not too.

Hope everyone  else is ok


----------



## Danaa

The numbers were 9.For 12dp5dt is way too low and considering that my tests were pretty dark at 6dp5dt I don't have much hope,probably sometimes after that my babies stopped growing.
I feel defeated.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Danaa - sending a hug


----------



## MadameG

Dana....    I've been there before and it's beyond awful. Be very kind to yourself and I wish you the very very best for the future xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starofhope

Danaa, big hugs to you. Let's wait till Monday. Keep on your meds etc till then. I know it's terribly tough and I've been through it before. It is a very cruel thing to happen. If you can take any positive from this it would be now you know you CAN get a BFP. Little consolation at the moment...   


Talking - good decision to stay home and rest up. You've been through a lot so not worth stretching yourself and regretting it later. I'm impressed with your resolve to not test till as late as possible. You're inspiring me to do the same!


Madame G and MrsS - hope you're both well.


----------



## Danaa

Ty ladies.I just took a test and is very faint,I will
Continue taking tests trough out the weekend.this last week was the happiest of my life,short but wonderful.
If I do misscary i don't know how soon I can do this again,im beyond scared.
Im sorry for the lack of personal posts but im feeling very,very sad.


----------



## mrssadie1982

Danaa,

I am so so sorry to hear your news. I am so sad for you. Thinking of you and sending you lots of love  

MrsS xx


----------



## mrssadie1982

Hi everyone,

Danaa- How are you doing, have been thinking about you  

How is everyone else doing?



MrsS xxx


----------



## starofhope

Hi MrsSadie,


Suddenly went quiet on this thread! How are you feeling? Not long to OTD now and then it'll be official! 


Danaa how are you my dear? 


MadameG how are things?


Talking, have you kept your nerve and held out on testing?


AFM  I found a leftover hpt from earlier in the year (period about 10 days late and thought might have chanced out with natural BFP...as if) and took that on Friday (4dp5dt) mainly because my spotting has worsened and today almost period like or at least the day preceding full flow. I'm fairly sure it's a negative cycle and AF trying to break through but cyclogest keeping full flow at bay...oh well. At least our blasto thawed which we've never had before. I've been really down but then realise at least we can try again. Not sure whether to go back to cambs or do it locally in London. It's a tough thing to drive back and forth all the time.


Anyway, hugs to you all.


----------



## Danaa

Star im really sorry to hear about the bfn but is not over yet!
MrsSadie im doing alright,accepting teh situation.
I haven't stopped the Meds yet so I have not started bleeding yet.
We shall see what happens on Monday.
I don't know how ready im for a new cycle but i can't give up!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all, 

Danaa -   for good news on Monday for you. 

Star - the notes I have from clinic  say bleeding  doesn't always mean it hasn't  worked.  4dpt is still very earth so hang in there.  

Mrssadie  and Madameg -how are you  feeling? 

Afm -  I have managed to  hold  off testing until now.  We went out for the day  today for my birthday  and visited the garden of wales. Not too busy so had lunch (got there later than planned) had a wander outside  and when it rained ( about 2-3 hours earlier  than forecast ) we went in the glasshouse and butterfly  house.  Went  in for cake too    I had hoped to go before  transfer  as we visited the day before ec on our successful  cycle  (I felt like I was waddling round! )  it is making me think o should try for good  luck the following  day and test tomorrow  but not sure  yet. 

Wishing everyone a good weekend.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Morning  all, 

I gave in this morning  and did a clearblue which gave a bfn.  It is still early  so only 52% accurate but feel it is probably going up be right.    Glad I did it because  I have felt differently  this time to the others.  The only thing i could compare the feeling to was before  ec on my first cycle when I was full of trigger shot.  The longer I went on the more disappointed I would have been  at a negative.  I will still test on either  Tues  or wed with the other clearblue and then  on otd with the clinic test incase it changes. 

I feel ok at the moment  as we knew the chances were low and we were very lucky to be successful  on our  first go.  Talking of which, I better start getting  ready.  Dd is going with daddy to pick me a birthday  cake ( she has been counting down the sleeps to my birthday  all week) before  I take a butterfly  to a fancy dress birthday  party.


----------



## mrssadie1982

Hi all,

Talking - I am sure it's just too early, fingers crossed for your next test. Happy Birthday and enjoy the birthday cake!!

Starofhope - It could be implantation spotting at that dpt, how are things now??

Danaa - Take some time for yourself and I am sure you will build up the strength to jump on the roller coaster again soon  

Madame G - Are you still in HPT hell like me??  

AFM - plodding on - OTD is on Tuesday and am 11dp5dt today, still getting lines on HPT's but would like to see darker and quicker progression, I just don't know!! Testing early is not necessarily a good thing whatever the outcome!!



MrsS xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Talking happy birthday hunny  I'm sure it is too early, especially on a less sensitive test like a clear blue. Sending you lots of luck and I hope you have a lovely day with your butterfly xxxxxx

Sadie I am certainly in misery land - my frer has got lighter although the cheapies are about the same (the one step is darker   ). I did a clearblue plus and that came up with a decent cross, so clinging onto the hope that a few days ago it was twins and now there is just one embie plugging away. Time will tell     🍀💚💜🍀 xxxxxx

Star how are you doing hunny? Xxx

Dana hoping for a miracle for you tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Thanks both.  They didn't  have  frer or clearblue  6 day in the supermarket  otherwise  would have picked up those too and probably  tested yesterday  as i would have had one for everyday other than tomorrow.  

I have a feeling I know which cake she will pick as they had a rainbow  colored sponge  and she loves rainbows ( not obvious  unless daddy shoes her the side of the box though ).  She may pick a princess  castle instead  

At least I have a distraction  in planning for and going to the retreat,  but dh might feel a but down.  Work are going our Friday pm ( can't remember  why) but he decided not to go in case he didn't  feel like it ( and they are having curry which he can't  eat) .  Dd is having a sleepover  at nanny's so he will be on his own until he comes to pick me up at about  10 pm.  Think I may be texting him a bit while I am there.


----------



## starofhope

Aah bugger! My iPad lost my long post to younMadameG. Could the thing with FRER be the hook effect. I'd written you a long explanation about it and went to find you links but then the page reloaded! Argh! Please keep testing. The one step getting stronger is a good sign. I know some of you don't like them but I swear by them. Hate clear blue plus and digital. I really prefer the FRER and one step with their simple two line system. Xxx


MrsS how are you feeling. What do you mean by hpt hell? Are you having similar fading on FRER but stronger on others like Madame G? Xxx


Danaa, how are you my lovely? Keeping fingers crossed for a miracle tomorrow. Xxx


Talking, happy birthday to you! Sounds like you had a wonderful day! It's still early for throwing in the towel (read below). FRER are super for early testing. Can you get one online? Xxx


AFM...my spotting was getting worse 4 and 5dpt so I made a decision to up my pessaries to three a day. And that has helped I think. Still have lots of brown dark spotting but at least it's not pink and red. I figured it couldn't hurt...have done a PhD in metabolism/biomedical science and know that the extra dose will just be expelled if not needed (kind of like vitamins). You can't do this with all meds btw so please don't follow my self medicating lead without speaking to your clinics!


So...I received my FRER, Cb plus and one step yesterday and did all three this morning using the dip method. My DH thought I'd lost my marbles when I got up at 5:40 to do it, but that's when I needed to pee! And...I got a BFP on all of them. FRER light, but def there. Then the cb plus, fainter than FRER but there. And one step, a light shadow of a line...I recognise this from my last BFP that led to DD. I'm not jumping up and down yet as the hurdles to cross are many but pleased that my body hasn't forgotten how to fall pregnant at 40 which is what I was stressed about the most. And I was so convinced it was a negative that I had a few sips of DH's wine last night...Sod's law! Thanks for keeping my spirits up girls...you are all amazing! ☺ Now hoping like the rest of you that it's a sticky one.


----------



## starofhope

Example link of hook effect with FRER

http://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1382707-hook-effect.html


----------



## MadameG

Star you're so sweet   I'm aware of the hook effect but sadly I don't think that decreasing symptoms go hand in hand with it, plus I think I'm a week or so too early. If the test lines had made it as dark as the control lines then yes, I think it could be on the cards, but it's not the case   the frer was almost as dark as the control but the cheapies have remained barely there throughout the last few days....saying that I did just pee on a one step and I was suprised to see a faint line still, so I still have a tiny bit of hope   xxxx

Sending you whispering congratulations too    xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrssadie1982

Star and Madame G - which one steps are you using??

Not had any luck with the ones I have and have had faint lines then nothing on different days so no consistency. My FRER was lighter today but only had a two hour urine hold whereas I normally manage 6/7. Hoping that's all it is. I haven't taken any more today I just don't have the energy but have a really bad feeling. Do you think the concentration of the sample might have something to do with it being lighter??

MrsS xxx


----------



## MadameG

Sadie if it was only a 2 hour hold then I think it definitely could have been lighter for that reason alone - you're definitely still in the game hun 

These are my cheapies of choice xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Thanks star - I would have got frer or the clearblue  6 day before ones, but got them at the supermarket  so had own brand or clearblue  only.  I may pick up some others tomorrow  to use on Tuesday and see what that says.  Have not felt as many  symptoms  yesterday or today.  Similar happened last time  and four or five days before  otd any symptoms  I had wore off.    I wonder if it started to.implant then stopped  developing or ifthe symptoms  were just side effects if the medication.


----------



## starofhope

MrsSadie -  in answer to your question about  lighter line - YES! Concentration in early stages (which will increase the longer you hold your wee and that's why FMU is recommended) definitely depends on how long you hold wee. Try with FMU (min 4-5 hours) and I bet it's darker!   


Madame G - symptoms can vary as your body adjusts to hormones so I wouldn't count yourself out yet especially if one step getting darker. In last BFP with my DD, I had some symptoms from the trigger that faded by otd and then came back at 6-7 weeks (generally bloating and sore boobs only). Did you have a trigger? Maybe it's the trigger coming out of your system? talking -I wonder if same applies to you?    For everyone. 


Hello Danaa, if you're reading but not writing. Will be thinking of you tomorrow


----------



## starofhope

Oh and these are the cheapies I use...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/One-Step-Sensitive-Pregnancy-earlier/dp/B001G61MU4


----------



## starofhope

How's everyone doing? I think i might join you MadameG in thinking my BFP will be turn into a MC later this week. Despite 3 cyclogest my bleeding is still present and now a bit more pronounced and red. I'll keep going with the meds till Friday anyway and at least have the comfort of knowing my little embie did try to snuggle in.


----------



## mrssadie1982

Sorry not a lot of personals, just a quickie while I have 5 mins and a bit too raw at the minute so easier to type and run... sorry but hope you are all well xx

Danaa - thinking of you today,

FRER and Clearblue digi are barely there squinters, took another FRER just now after 6 hour urine hold, nice and concentrated sample but lighter result than this morning. Expecting complete BFN tomorrow which is OTD, hopefully it will be then this bit won't drag out any longer than it needs to. 



MrsS xx


----------



## starofhope

Hi MRsSadie, oh I'm so sorry to hear that.    What dpt are you?


Looks like not many did so well in this round...look after yourself and please do let us know what happens tomorrow.  


Danaa and MadameG thinking of you


----------



## Danaa

MrsSadie im sos sorry I can't believe this is happening.
Everyone else hello,I'm sorry i haven't been active these days i just tried to stay busy,the bleeding started yesterday and im ok,waiting for the bleeding to stop and then see the doctor.
I will still be around here to cheer those who have gotten their bfp.


----------



## MadameG

Sadie I'm so sorry lovely, been thinking of you all day wondering how you were getting on   Sending lots of love xxxxxxxx

Star please don't count yourself out yet hunny, I know lots of ladies who have had phenomenal bleeding and still ended up with healthy babies. Just tell those embies to stop using power tools  xxxxxxx

My tests were about the same this morning, will see what tomorrow brings. I feel strangely at peace with it all now xxxxx


----------



## starofhope

Danaa honey, nice to hear from you. Have missed your energy these last few days but totally understandable. My condolences on your and your DH's loss - for me it was important to grieve and say goodbye to my bubbas that had a short stay with me. Please look after yourself. Maybe we will find each other on another cycle thread!  


mrs Sadie fx for the big day tomorrow. I hope you test with FMU after a nice long sleep. I tend to go to bed at 10 these days (toddler induced exhaustion!) and then do my testing around 5:30-6:00. Eight hours i guess. I dunno, I'm just wanting for you to get your BFP and keep it!   


MadameG-    made me laugh with the power tools comment! Glad to know you have achieved a zen state about otd - please teach me how! We just went through so much with our first I was kind of hoping that by some luck it would be easier this time - but just not on the cards I think. I will however try and stay non-negative (that's all I can manage!) until Friday.   For tomorrow and hope your envies have stuck around


----------



## IvyStar

Hi Everyone,

I've been reading your posts now and again. I'm so sorry to those of you that have had bfn. I
Hope you all get a bfp at some point. It's such a sad journey at times but good on you all for being strong and thriving to get your family. Sending you all the luck in the world xxxx


----------



## Danaa

I'm so sorry to be seeing so many negative outcomes from our group,is so heartbreaking.I wish I could say something to make you ladies feel better or make the situation better,I know I haven't been present that much these days but i thought about all of you,im doing great,accepted the misscariage and my husband is doing better and we talked about trying again and I really want to try but also I feel like we should get additional testing done or at least a new histeroscopy for me but also we can't afford it really,all of this process is so consuming.
Pls ladies don't let the pipi sticks bring you down for us Ivf girls is always best to get betas.
Im praying hard for some positive news here.


----------



## starofhope

Hi Danaa, thanks for your kind words. Our clinic doesn't do betas unfortunately. They are quite clear....either it will work or it won't and they have faith in hpts. It's odd I think though because if a beta is really low maybe it would be better to not get hopes up for a scan. If by some miracle my BFP hangs around (although I seriously doubt it with the bleeding and faint hpts) then I might try and wangle a beta from my GP in London. I'm glad you're starting the healing process and thinking of trying again.why do you think you need a hysteroscopy? Presumably any us During your flesh cycles might have revealed polyps, kinks etc? Also don't forget you actually got a BFP. The problem might be with the embryo not being right and nothing to do with you? I guess that's something for all of us to take away from this I guess....so many of us got a BFP, however briefly meaning we can get implantation. Recurring implantation failure is so frustrating, even more so than a chemical IMO. Well, it's all just really hard actually. No IF is better than another! 


Sleep tight everyone...xxx


----------



## mrssadie1982

Morning everyone,

So this morning is as predicted - complete blank BFN on FRER and Clearblue digi says not pregnant (it's bloomin' harsh seeing it spelt out isn't it Although I expected it, seeing it written down made my heart skip!!)

So just got to wait for the call from my hospital and then they will give me the next steps. 

Thank you for all your support and good wishes ladies - you are all brill !!  



MrsS xxx


----------



## MadameG

Sadie I'm so sorry hunny, it's so tough. I can't bare seeing it written out either. Sending you lots of luck for the future xxxxxx

I'm also not far behind unfortunately. The frer is only just positive today and the cheapies are both negative. It beyond sucks xxxx

Danaa I'm sorry I missed you off yesterday. Been thinking of you. Glad you have the strength to try again xxxxx

Star and talking I am rooting for you!! Xxxx


----------



## mrssadie1982

Madame G I am so sorry, it's awful, I just can't believe that it's happened to so many of us!!   xxxx

Best of Luck to Star and Talking, xxxx


----------



## Danaa

Im so sorry ladies!!This kills me!
I don't know why I think I need a histeroscopy,is bcs I read online that doctors recommend one after a failed fet also in the last year my period hasn't been that heavy,i get 2 days of bleeding and then spotting for 2 days and that is,I wonder if that is something I should tell the doctor.
ThT is to bad about betas,at least a beta would tell you for sure where you stand,if I get a bfp on my next cycle im not testing anymore im going directly for betas.


----------



## starofhope

Madame G so sorry about the fading BFP. Please take some time to grieve and look after yourself. Please stay in touch as well...maybe we will find each other on another cycle thread? This was my last frozen embie so next will be a fresh cycle as soon as I can get it organized!   


MrsSadie - oh babe. So sorry about BFN. Chemicals are utterly cruel. Hope to keep hearing about your onward journey.  


Danaa - I'm guessing your DP's numbers are all fine? Also when I had recurring MCs, we went down the scratch, baby aspirin and IMSI route which led to DD and our current FET. Maybe try those in your next fresh cycle. Also re period, i have the same thing! I spot for a few days before but only bleed for 2 and a half days max followed by spotting. Told consultant who thought regularity matters more. Have you also maybe thoughy about getting progesterone levels checked post transfer? It took 5 go'S of fresh cycles before I got a BFP that lasted. So don't give up hope- if you can afford it financially and mentally,keep trying!   


Talking - how are you? What cake did your DD choose in the end? Fx for OTD!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all,  

Sorry to hear of all the bad news.  Sending  everyone  a hug  

Thanks  for  the  thoughts.  I am not holding  out much hope because  the symptoms  I was feeling have gradually eased since Saturday.  The same happened  last time.  They started about 4-5 days after transfer, lasted about three or four  days then faded.  Makes me wonder  if  we had the  start of implantation but that the embie  then stopped developing.  I have  been  feeling more tired since Friday  but assume  that  is just a build up of progesterone.  Will let you know  how it goes on Thursday.  Some of the time I feel fine, others tired and sometimes  like I just  can't  be  bothered to do  anything.  

Star - she chose one with white folded icing and a large pink flower in the middle.  DH said she saw it and chose it straight  away  and wouldn't  consider  any others.    She was very excited  and wanted me to have breakfast  in bed, do she sat with me and dh went downstairs.  I was then opening  my pressies when mil and my nephew  arrived.  ( since he changed to the same school as dd she brings him to ours at about 7 45 then leaves at 8.30 to walk them both to school).  Because  they were both there too we did cake and candles before  they left for school.  I did some craft and we went to the harvester for tea  ( it is an easy option  as it  is  a few minutes away, there is something  for  all of  us  and the staff are nice).


----------



## starofhope

Aw Talking, that sounds lovely! And so nice that your DD sees her cousin everyday. Our family is all across the world and she only ever interacts with them on the occasional visit (rare) or through skype/FaceTime. And breakfast in bed! What a treat! I don't think I've ever had that! Don't worry about symptoms - I think they come and go depending on how your body adjusts etc. I remember being a serial boob puncher in my last BFP.  convinced it was all over when they stopped hurting as much. Sigh...this IF thing just drives us all mad I reckon. Well,try not to think about it till tomorrow and I'm crossing everything I have for you.     


Hello to the rest...I'm guessing this thread will peter out after friday  . Are you guys up for starting a stay in touch thread?


----------



## MadameG

Star yes let's stay in contact - I think we can just carry on using this thread, unless you want to start a new one in the buddies section? xxz

Talking good luck tomorrow hun     Sounds like you had a really lovely day, what a cute cake too! xxx

OTD for me and a negative clinic test confirms it. Frer still has a faint line on it, but much fainter than yesterday, so I'll check in a few days to make sure it's blank.

Back to the drawing board for me xxx


----------



## Danaa

Talking that cake sounds delicious and im happy you got spoiled a bit.
Star my husband SA is good,no problems with him,our problems were my bad tube.
I had the aspirin in my protocol but not the scratch so maybe I will bring it up to my doctor.
I trust my doc and everything he says i will do.
Im really,really sorry to see all the bad news here....i don't know what is going on.
I would love to keep this thread going or maybe start a new one either way i would like to keep in touch.
MadameG im really sorry.


----------



## mrssadie1982

Madame G - I am so sorry, sending you lots of hugs  

Star and Talking - when are your OTD's now? I have lost track a little, lots of luck to you both.

Definitely think we should stay in touch. I am happy to stay on here or move to a different one, whichever we think is best. I am presuming we will all go again at some point and I would definitely like to keep up with you all!! 



MrsS xxx


----------



## starofhope

Oh I'm glad we all want to stay in touch. We can just keep this thread, can't we?  


I think Talking oTD is tomorrow and mine is Friday. Or maybe hers is same day as mine... dunno. I'm dreading it.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hi all, 

Sorry Madameg.    

My otd is tomorrow.      I am nt gettong too excited but will let you know.  

I am happy to stay in touch.  One of the other cycle buddy threads I was on was moved to a chat thread as we were still using it, but eventually  got locked as use faded out. Not sure if this would happen here. I am still in contact  with  a few as we had a private  ** group  and  some of us met up the once for afternoon  tea.


----------



## starofhope

Hi Talking, good luck for tomorrow! I know exactly how you feel about not getting too excited.    That BFN has turned into a BFP.   


AFM - still bleeding lightly all day - longest time I've had to wear pads, that's for sure! And starting AF like dull cramps. Friday can't come quickly enough for me to get this over and done with -  I do wish the clinic did bloods. Maybe they do but not for me as I'm coming from London. 


Rest well all and everything crossed for you TF!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hi all, 

As I thought it is a bfn from me.    which is the end of the  road for us.  Feel ok at the moment  but so many things going on to distract me.  

Sounds mad but I am going to still take the utrogeston  for a day  or  two.  On cyclogest  I  bled 2 days before  otd but can't  remember  how long after stopping  the utrogeston it was.  I can remember  it being more painful  so thought  if I took until Sat  at least I could  enjoy the retreat without  being in pain.  Don't  work a Monday  so can curl yp if i need to and  hardly  ever  off sick so if i end up having to take one day off  so be it.


----------



## mrssadie1982

So sorry Talking, sending lots of  

Look after yourself, Good that you have lots to distract you xxxx


----------



## starofhope

Oh Talking, I'm really sorry to hear that.   


I don't think it sounds crazy at all about taking the utrogestan for a couple of days - sounds like an amazingly rational plan so that you can grieve at your own pace. You deserve to enjoy your retreat.   


Look after yourself my dear.


SOH


----------



## MadameG

Talking I'm so sorry to read your news   Sounds like a good plan to me as you can have a lovely weekend devoted to yourself.

Sending you lots of love xxxxx


----------



## mrssadie1982

Hi everyone,

Star - Wishing you lots of luck for OTD tomorrow, would be lovely to have some good news on here!!

How is everyone else doing? I am really struggling today, emotionally all over the place, I just can't seem to distract myself. Started with bad cramps last night but no bleeding as yet.

MrsS xxx


----------



## Danaa

Talking im really sorry
MrsSadie maybe you won't start bleeding.how are the tests looking?


----------



## mrssadie1982

Tests are completely blank have been since Tuesday so just got to wait for it to happen. I just don't know how to feel about it, I keep wondering whether I am just getting too upset and I should just snap out of it but I can't seem too!! I've had two miscarriages before at 8 weeks and the term 'chemical' is such an awful one and confusing really and I really don't know what the 'usual' way of coping with it is. Just wondered how everyone else was coping and if I am 'normal'!!  

Dreading work tonight, god knows how I am going to keep my emotions in check with the people I deal with most nights!! I know it will take time I am just in a weird limbo at the minute and I don;t like it!!  

MrsS xxx


----------



## starofhope

Hi MrsSadie...firstly, big big big hugs to you. There is no such thing as too upset at the moment. Your MC has only just happened and you are completely within your rights to feel devastated. When i had my first two 'chemical' pG I was really angry as the term made me feel like it was an artifact but over time I came to realize that is just to denote the pregnancy (and it IS considered a pregnancy) was confirmed by chemical analysis and not  scan (i.e. 7wks+). You were pregnant honey. And you have suffered a great loss. So please let yourself mourn, be kind to yourself and let your feelings out if that's what you want to do. If you don't feel like seeing people then don't, if you want to call in sick then do it. Right now, you come first. If you're still feeling like you can't get out of the pit in a few weeks (andkeep talking to us), then go and see someone about it (I did after suffering 2 chemicals and 2 bfns and it helped). The clinic usually provide them for free. 


I also said 'goodbye' to my babies. All of them. I would either light a candle or go and have a weepy walk around my favourite park. And for my chemical babies, I bought a plant and both of them are still with me.


There is no normal for things like this - so be kind to yourself.


----------



## mrssadie1982

Thank you star, that really helps. I have called in sick and when I did I burst into tears!! I felt like a fraud at first but I just need some time then I am sure I will feel better. This thread is such a lifeline!! 

xxx


----------



## Danaa

MrsSadie a chemical pregnancy is still a loss and we have the right to be upset and mourn our babies,from the moment they become embryos i considered them my babies and I will forever remember the two I lost.
Take all the time you need to feel better.


----------



## mrssadie1982

Thanks Danaa, without a doubt I feel like it is a loss and I am grieving for the baby that never came to be. It doesn't feel any different than any of my other miscarriages it feels just as hard and overwhelming. I need to stop googling, you can read such harsh and clinical things about chemicals online.

I am glad we all have each other xxx 

Fingers crossed for your OTD tomorrow star!! 

DH has been lovely since he got back from work said he was glad I hadn't gone in but didn't want to upset me by suggesting it. Currently having a nice bubble bath and waiting for take away curry xx 

MrsS xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Thanks  all,

Star - fingers crossed for tomorrow.  See if you can finish things off with some positive  news. Lovely ideas for remembering. 

Mrssadie  -  I think you did the right thing phoning  in sick.  It is no point  going in to work if you are in no  fit  state.  Sickness can be more than just physical  symptoms  -  and if you are  not up to it you are sick.  Hope you  enjoy your  bath and curry.

I  am feeling ok for now,  but on our first fail I threw myself  into other  things, then struggled the  closer it got to what would have been my due date.  Last time  I  felt a lot happier  that we  had done  all we could,  but maybe  it was the reassurance  that we  had a frostie.    Not sure  how  I will be in 9 months.  

Not sure what  my body  is  doing either  because  I noticed  yesterday  my tummy  felt fuller.  I  know I may have comfort ate a bit over the last few days, but a scone mid morning and some chocolate  in the afternoon  won't  have made that much difference,  but to me my tummy looks noticeably  rounder.  Don't  feel bloated as in too full to eat, but feel that I look it.  Hopefully  it  will  go when I stop the progesterone.


----------



## MadameG

Sadie I just want to echo what the girls have said - that it is a tremendous loss and you have every right to grieve. For me previously, I have actually passed the pregnancy as a whole and the first time all I could think of is there is nothing 'chemical' about this. Take the time you need for yourself and don't feel like you should deny your feelings. It's not just the pregnancies we have lost, it is all the dreams that went with them.

I dragged myself to work today and as soon as I got back in the car to go home, I crumbled. 

We have also marked the losses we've had - we have a special place up a nearby hill where we said goodbye to Little Bean.

Talking I'm so sorry it didn't work out for you, hope you get your body back soon. Saying that...are you retesting in the morning or Saturday? Xxx

Love you all xxxxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Thankd Madameg - I would say relaxing instead of resting. .  The retreat is scrapbooking  so I have a long list  of kit to get together  tonight,  along with things for dd to have a sleepover  tomorrow  night.  After taking dh to work ( hopefully  managing not to be driving when there is a 2 minutes  silenceat 9.15)  I am hoping to go and do a bit of shopping  and have some lunch before  picking dh up at about  1pm as he will then take me to the  retreat in his lunch.  (It is at a hotel about  15 mins from work).

It gets  a bit manic during  the day but is all fun with hidden raffle  tickets  around the place.    On Saturday  dh is taking dd out for the day, probably on a train ride.  I am expecting  him to go a bit over the top and buy her a few things when they are out.


----------



## starofhope

Morning ladies. Sorry to keep you in suspense. 


Did four tests this morning 


CB digi
Clinic cheapie
One step
fREr


All BFP....   shocked! Don't feel like I can celebrate yet due to history (have had MC up to 5 else before) but have jumped the OTD hurdle for now.


Thanks so much for keeping my spirits up- I really thought with all the spotting (which is still going by the way), it would be a BFN...just goes to show.


I'm so sorry that hasn't worked out for all of you and I'm not entirely sure the BFP will last and lead to a bubba. I do feel slightly guilty and sobered by your experiences despite having been through them myself before...  thank you for all your support and please do stay in touch if it isn't too painful.


----------



## mrssadie1982

Starofhope - am absolutely over the moon for you!! Congratulations!! Keeping everything crossed that all goes well!!!! 

MrsS xxx


----------



## Danaa

Star congratulations and i hope is a sticky baby!


----------



## MadameG

Brilliant news star!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 😊😊😊😊😊😊😊😊 xxxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Star that's great news.


----------



## starofhope

Aw thanks you guys.   


Talking, I'm really intrigued about your scrap booking! Would love to learn more! Are there other scrap bookers at your retreat? How does it work, the retreat? Sorry if it's a dumb question.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Star - it is not a stupid question.  

Scrapbooking is a way of displaying photos and memorabilia in a decorative way by using paper crafting techniques.

The retreat is all scrapbookers.  It is a hotel about 20 mins from me so whilst others are staying overnight (the room is open until midnight) I left about 9.30.  There are about five classes spread over three days, with each class completing either one or two pages. 

We also got given challenges to complete beforehand if we wanted to and we each vote for the winner to gets a prize.  There are random prize ticket scattered around the hotel too.  

They are a good group and someone suggested wearing pink today and they have done a collection for breast cancer.  There is also a raffle ( those attending can take prizes but the organiser provides some too),  and the money raised goes to a local children's hospice. 

I phoned the clinic today to tell them the outcome.  They offered a follow up which we may not do as we don't intend to try again.  She also said that they could give my details to the counsellor if I wanted to have an appointment with her, which I am considering at the moment. 

Went shopping briefly this morning as dh wanted a pair of trousers repairing and I wanted a vest top to go under a blouse.  I had a good morning as I had 20% off in M&S and £5 on my sparks card from them for my birthday. Got something silly for DH too so ended up paying £7 for £17 pounds worth.  Walked past the entertainer and they had a penny sale so got the same toy for DD and a friend's daughter so had £44 worth for £22.01 and had two other things both reduced from £10 to £5.  Was glancing on my phone while having an early lunch and found the toy my MIL was going to get dd for Christmas for £15 instead of £30 so got that too. The only thing I paid full price for was the bottled water in wilkinsons to take this afternoon.  Should have got a lottery ticket 

Feeling ok, but had to turn the radio over earlier as they were talking about the Aberfan disaster, which was a bit too much for me to cope with especially as I was driving. 

Wishing everyone a good weekend.


----------



## starofhope

Lol, sorry Talking, my question wasn't clear. I know about scrap booking  ( I've played around with lace, washi tape and buttons etc) but had never heard of retreats! That's so cool that you have challenges set and stuff, I'm going to see if there are any in London! 


And I'm a keen bargain hunter myself (use voucher codes etc - I would be one of those ppl in the U.S. With coupons if they did that sort of thing here   ) so am very impressed with your shop! 


I reckon a chat with the counsellor is a great idea. Both my partner and I went to see one and there were lots of peripheral issues came up and were discussed which eased our ability to deal with our losses and failures. We are scarred for life as all IVf'ers are, but talking about it with someone served as a good cathartic and healing experience. 




Hope the rest of you are well. Xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all, how is everyone feeling? 

Right now I could happily throw my laptop out of the window as the curser keeps jumping about so I find I am typing somewhere else, and it has just deleted my post twice 

I am back to reality with a bump today.  I got upset over something silly, then dd got upset because I was upset.  Poor dh didn't know who to go to as we were in different rooms.   We all  went to a concert lunchtime which  we enjoyed.  It was a free half term event but you had to get tickets. By mid afternoon I felt tired and my joints achy which is usually a sign af is due or I am coming down with something.  I now have an unsettled tummy and am bloated so may have a bug that is doing the rounds. I am also thinking of speaking to the counsellor at the clinic. 

Star - good to find another scrap booker.    Not sure where other retreats are held.  I found out about this one from someone at a local crop.


----------



## Danaa

Talking im sorry to hear about ur laptop and ur bad day i hope it gets better soon.
I'm doing ok i went to my WTF apoiment today and im glad we did,I had a scan to check everything and we had a nice conversation with our doctor wich was so comforting,the doctor was warm and calm and explained why we don't need further testing and how he wants us to succeed bcs he is human and he understands our struggles both emotionally and financially,honestly i think I made a good call when I choosed the clinic.
What we are doing differently this time is that I'm starting folic acid and prednisone tomorrow and also a nasal spray and then an Arvekap shot on cd21 to stop my ovaries and continue with estrogen after cd1.
I'm scared but I have to try....
I hope everyone else is doing good!!


----------



## Talkingfrog

danaa - glad to hear your appointment went well.  It does make a difference if the doctor is understanding.  We chose our clinic because we felt they were more personal.  We got told by the doctor at one appointment that they were on goes 6 and 7 for their two children.  When we went back after a gap because we were thinking of a second go he told us straight what  the success rates were.  There was no trying to persuade us either way, he just gave us all the facts/options for us to decide.  We felt under no pressure to do anything. 

(My laptop has been trouble since I got it - I think it must have been made on a Friday  afternoon,    I should get my brother in law to have a look at it as he is a computer programmer, but I use it quite a bit and he would  probably take a while to getting round to doing it.  I am thinking of having a tablet for Christmas so searching online would probably be done there.


----------



## Danaa

Talking I know what you mean,everyone at the clinic is so nice and friendly and they got to know us and they seem really involved.The doctor was always very honest with us and I appreciate that.As long as I trust him I'm relaxed and if I'm relaxed my babies will have a relaxed and nice home to settle in.
I have a tablet and I really like it but I still use my phone more.


----------



## MadameG

Dana wishing you lots of luck for your next go, when will you start? Great to see that you are in capable hands  xxx

Talking sorry that your laptop is being a div. I find that the cursor jumps if I have this forum open still on two tabs, might be worth checking? That sounds like a good idea to see the counsellor, it's so much to go through. Have you decided if you are going to your follow up? I haven't called to book mine yet xxxx

Sadie how are you doing lovely? xxx

Star hope you are doing well - have you got a scan date? Xx

I've had an awful few days to be honest. My body unfortunately showed that this was a miscarriage in every sense and I've now been referred to the recurrent unit. So pants but I hope we may get some answers and stop adding angels to the sky xxxx


----------



## starofhope

Danaa, glad to know you're follow up went well. Your doctor sounds great! So understanding and sympathetic. Glad you have found the strength to go on to do another cycle. Will it be a fresh one? Did you ask about a scratch this time? I hope you get to have a little break in between at some point to clear your mind and refresh.   


Talking, sorry about your silly laptop. Is it behaving any better. Apart from at work, I don't really use my laptop/PC anymore- tablets are so much more convenient for the stuff we do these days. Hope it gets fixed - and bring on Christmas and the tablet!


MrsSadie- how are you doing, lovely?


MadameG - I'm giving you massive hugs. I'm really pleased that you've been referred to RMCU though. At least now they can investigate properly and get some solutions for you to try. Here's hoping it's not anything serious and relatively easily fixable through pills/shots. Have you ever had immune or clotting disorder investigations before? Have they given you an idea about when they will see you? Xxxxxx


AFM - nothing to report except my POAS addiction. The stress just never stops eh? No idea about scan date. Clinic has referred me but they haven't contacted me yet. I'm too chicken to go and join the BFP threads or PG threads. Dunno, I've been through so many of these before that I sometimes can't bear the blind optimism there (jaded, scarred? Who me? Never!). Anyway, my days are filled now with prayers to get me to the next hurdle. I'm pleased we are all still chatting. I've been on this forum a while and have rarely connected so well with fellow cycle buddies. Maybe cos we've always been a small group? Anyway, thank heavens for all you...


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all, 

Danna - I use my phone because I am often too lazy to get out the laptop.  I am short sighted though and age means I am bordering on varifocals soon, so end up taking my glasses off and putting the screen really close to me as it is easier to read.  A tablet would be just a bit easier.  

MadameG - thanks for the tip, but it has jumped  about 30 or more times tonight and this is the only thing open.  it has also completely kicked me out of my post so I lost what I had typed once already, and randomly deletes words or started over writing.  I am amazed I can type anything readable at times!  

Sorry to hear you have had a bad few days.    Hopefully you won't have to wait too long they can give you some answers, so that you can prevent it happening again. 

I haven't decided on a follow up yet, but will phone in the next few days about the counsellor.

Star - If you are like me you will count down the milestones and relax a bit more after each one -  first scan,  scan at 9 weeks, the 12 week scan, the 20 week scan, then getting passed 24 weeks and 32 weeks.  The clinic usually scans about 6.5-7.5 weeks to make sure they can see a heartbeat, but I think most offer one about two weeks later aswell .  It will feel like it is dragging, but it won't be long. 

AFM - have plodded along today. Made sure I didn't do anything too complicated in work.  My stomach has settled a bit more today, but am still a bit bloated. AF has now started slowly so hopefully the bloating will go down. I am going to drink plenty and if it has not gone  in a few days I may phone the clinic back as something is telling me it is not right. Been easily upset this evening.  My mum mentioned it would have been my uncle's birthday today. What with everything else I had forgotten.  We lost him about 2 years ago just before one of our cycles.  I then got upset over not being able to find something, and was then upset about everything.  I think I just needed a good cry so feel a bit better now.


----------



## Danaa

MadameG I'm sorry to hear about ur bad day,hugs I hope you feel better soon.
I will be starting next month.
Star Is natural to be scared you just remain calm and relaxed,it will be alright.
I didn't asked specifically about the scratch but we asked if there is anything we can do to improve our chances,additional testing etc and he said no,I think bcs we had implantation he doesn't seem to think is necessary I have no idea.
No fresh cycles for me bcs i still have 7embryos so i can't let them go.
Talking same here lazy ass)I hope everything is well with you,let us know if you phone the clinic or you feel better.im sorry to hear about ur uncle's death.crying does help!!
What can I say ladies,I'm excited for a new cycle,at first I was scared and not excited at all but bcs I saw my husband so ready and excited for a new try I said he deserves another try but today i woke up and feeling better and im feeling like this time will work for sure!!!it has to!
I hope you are all doing better these days and im so happy I get to share my feelings with you all


----------



## starofhope

Hello all, how are we?


Dana, wishing you all the luck with your next FET! Seven blasts on ice is impressive! And I think given you had a bfp last cycle I think the odds are good. Xxx


Talking, how are you now? It's understandable if you get upset at unrelated things...a protective mechanism I think. All that hurt spills out eventually - I was an uptight ass for about 5 years on IVF. And I'm getting back to that lovely personality now. Too scared to be happy in case it doesn't work out. I'm being silly of course. All f unjust have to take it one day at a time.   


Hi to MadameG and MrsSadie...hope you're doing better.


AFM 7 week scan on 9th Nov in Cambridge. My PoAS addiction is slightly off the curve but it is the nay thing that stops me from thinking bad things. I know at this stage it's no indication of a viable PG - only the scan will tell, but whatever gets me through the next few weeks. I have no symptoms whatsoever (when you guys get your bfp and worry about lack of symptoms as I am, remember me saying this. I feel perfectly fine...sore boobs come and go but that's it and that could be the high level of cyclogest I'm on).


  Happy Halloween!


----------



## Danaa

Star im looking forward to ur scan and pls stay calm,no symptoms doesn't mean ur pregnancy is not going well,as of matter of fact i had more symptoms in the last days of my pregnancy than before and my hcg was 9 soo don't over think this.
Im very lucky to have had 9 embryos,i think my age has alot to do with this.
If i will not have a sticky baby this time we won't be trying again for a while anyway,im thinking more and more about adoption,im not mentally or financially ready to go trough 5-6 Ivf rounds plus tons of tests and tons extra medication,is scary for me,i don't to go into a dark place......i hope im making sense,i know im a coward but i just don't think I can do it.
I hope everyone is doing well!
I'm just waiting to board on the plane,going to Romania to visite my family.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all, 

Star -hope the time  until your scan flies by.  Can't  wait  to  start hearing the good news from first scams.    I had ohss after transfer  but  once that was treated had no symptoms  until about  3-4 months  when I had a metallic  taste in my mouth.  I think it is caused by a rise in estrogen,  and I had a similar  thing when I upped my estrogen  tablets during the fet. 

Danna - sounds like you have a good number  of  frosties but you are the only ones to know what is eight for you in terms of how many tries you have.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Afm - clinic  called Friday to see how I was, but unfortunately  at an inconvenient time when I couldn't  really talk.  I am going to call back tomorrow  and  ask them to give my details to the counsellor.  I seem to be fine and going 110% ( I think to distract me ) or feeling like everything  is  too much effort, and getting upset really easily.


----------



## Danaa

Hello ladies,I hope everyone is doing well.
I have started the process for FET with the Arvekap shot tonight and waiting for AF to call the clinic.


----------



## starofhope

Hello Danaa!


That's fantastic! I'm crossing everything for you for it to be a bfp that sticks! Have you decided to keep exactly the same protocol this time?


Hello everyone else, hope you're all coping with the horribly cold weather wherever you are.   


Scan is on Wednesday morning. I feel eerily calm about it...not in a positive way, mind, just in a detached 'this is not happening really, is it?' Kind of way. I'm taking it an hour at a time at the mo. 


Otherwise all ok. Occasionally get nauseous 4pm + but I'm convinced that it's just in my mind. Haven't yet knelt down to the porcelain God. Sore boobs that my husband is convinced are bigger (still look like droopies to me post my breast feeding with DD - C cup to G cup! Gravity was not kind!) 


I'm still not joining other threads...just feel like being invisible at the mo. Anyway, will keep checking for your replies! Thinking of you all.


sOH


----------



## Talkingfrog

Danaa  - good luck.  Fingers  crossed  it works  for you. 

Starofhope  - hope all goes well on Wednesday. That  seems to have gone  fast. 

Hope  everyone  else  is  ok.


----------



## mrssadie1982

Danaa - Good luck for your next FET, keep us updated!! Fingers crossed for you!

Starofhope - Lots of luck for your scan tomorrow, make sure you let us know how you go - I will be checking for your updates!!

Hi to everyone else, I am plodding on, DS's 2nd birthday in a couple of weeks so getting organised for that and for Christmas too!! 

MrsS xxx


----------



## Danaa

Ty ladies!!
Star good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## starofhope

Hello all,


Had our scan this morning at 7wk0d


Happy to report a single healthy heartbeat. Apparently measuring at 6wk3d but apparently that is all within range for a IVf/FET pg.


What can I say? So grateful and still quite unbelieving of it. Now another hurdle with the 12wk scan and then I can breathe a little.


I keep checking this thread so hopefully will be able to keep up with your respective journeys.


Talking Frog, did you get hold of your clinic to talk about things? 


MrsSadie, hope 2nd birthday planning is going well. They really start getting the birthday concept at this stage and it's really nice to see their wee face light up when they realise it's all for them! We are hosting Christmas this year...are you as well? First time for me and I'm slightly freaking out. We have a small house in London and don't know where we will fit them all!


----------



## starofhope

Argh, pressed post too early...


Danaa, how are you? Is AF here yet? Xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Great news star   Try  and relax and enjoy it. 

I did phone the clinic and they gave my details to the counsellor, who called me Friday last week but at a difficult time, so was going to call me back, but i haven't heard yet.  I was on the way to visit a relative in hospital so she may have  waited a little while before phoning.


----------



## MadameG

Star congrats on that tiny heartbeat  hope you can find a little peace now so that you can enjoy it   Xxxxx

Dana good luck for your fet! Have you got a rough transfer date? Xx

Sadie hope you're okay hun   Have you got plans to try again? xxz

Talking I hope you hear from the counsellor soon, have you had any sessions with her before? xxx

Afm after a rough few weeks I feel like I am coming out the other side. We had a positive meeting with Serum at the fertility show and we are planning on doing a fresh cycle out there in the new year! DH is going to be following their sperm improvement protocol to see if any wriggles can start coming out consistently, otherwise we will probably jump to donor sperm rather than put him through another pesa. I'll also be having all the immunes testing done to rule in or out any issues. There is also a chance that we could be too genetically similar (DQ alpha match) as this would cause repeat very early losses. So the bank balance is going to suffer but we feel like we have a bit of hope again   Xxxx


----------



## Danaa

Star im so happy to hear some good news!!Im very happy for you!!
Talking i hope you get an apoiment with teh counsellor soon enough and i hope it will help you!
MadameG Serum was one of choices,they are very good but sadly too expensive for me!
I hope they can help you!!!
As for me not much to say,im waiting for AF but i had no idea when she will show but I don't think i will have to wait for too long bcs pms hit me hard this cycle lol.
Once i get AF and then a scan I will know more about my transfer date,i know is December before Christmas and just in time for a Christmas bfp!


----------



## starofhope

Thanks everyone, symptoms now hitting strong and fast so slightly under the weather but not complaining.  


Madame G, that's fantastic to hear you are going with Serum! I've heard only good things. My DH also has severe MF issues. We put him on Zita west supps including vital DHA, organic diet and royal jelly (the fresh stuff from Well-Beeing. I think it made a diff - plus we went to IMSI - so we ensured as little fragmentation and vacuolation in the sperm as possible - our embryologist felt this was a major issue leading to embryo failure and my early losses. Fingers crossed for you both!   


Danaa, wow that's a quick turnaround to the next FET! Hope it indeed is the best Christmas you ever have!   


Hello Talking Frog, hope you're well.   


Btw, for any of you in the UK, if this goes well and we are in the clear by 12 weeks, I'll have some spare  opks and HPTs going spare, I can post them to whomever wants them? Not really drugs so don't think the site should have a problem with it? The moderator can advise otherwise.


----------



## Danaa

I hope everyone is doing ok,i just got my period and im meeting with the doctor on Monday for a scan and discuss about the transfer,sooo yeah,here we go again.


----------



## starofhope

Hello Danaa!

Glad to hear AF arrived and it's all go. How are you feeling?

AFM been suffering some pretty yuck morning/all day sickness. Didn't have this with first D.C. So have no idea how to cope! Hope all the rest of you are well.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Danaa - fingers crossed for your next cycle.

Star - sorry to hear you feel yuk, but they say morning  sickness  is a good sign.    I might be wrong but think it is rising  estrogen  that causes it.  I got away with nausea  and a metallic  taste in my mouth.  Had the metallic taste some of  the time from the prognova  in this cycle, but not the other two  (but had a lower dose of progynova on those).

Used to find a mid morning scone  would settle  the nausea,  so who was I to argue with my body


----------



## starofhope

Lol, talking frog - yes, I'm being completely overwhelmed by the need to eat carbs! Just worried I'm going to get a repeat of gestational diabetes but it's the only thing that helps! How are you getting along?


----------



## Danaa

Star I hope the morning sickness eases up on you and you feel better soon enough.
Everyone one else I hope you are doing well and ready for the holidays.
AFM what can I say,i had a few bad days,the Estrogen made me feel angry,depressed,all whiteout reason but thank God im back to normal now and enjoying life,
I had my second scan today and everything looked awesome,triple layer lining nice and fluffy and teh doc was so kind and warm that he made me feel sooo much better today,he said there is nothing stopping me to get pregnant and he is very optimistic,my transfer date is December the 12th.
I will update when i have news!!
Hugs to all of you!!


----------



## MadameG

Danaa wow that's come round quickly, glad everything is going well for you hunny xxxxx

Star feeling any brighter? Xx

Sadie and Talking, how are you doing lovelies? Talking did you have an appointment with the counsellor? Xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Danaa - good luck for transfer  and wishing you a christmas  miracle.  

Star - hope all is going well and you are feeling a bit better. 

Madameg  - I am doing ok thanks.  I haven't  had an appointment  with  the  consellor yet.  She phoned at a difficily time ( I was on my way to visit  my dad in hospital ) and I thought  she was going to call back the next week.  The number  shown  on  my phone was for the main switchboard at  a training hospital  so was difficult to  call back.  She called again Wednesday  but when I was driving  so called my home number to leave her details  for me.  November  has been a but of a hectic month and so is December  so I am thinking  of  contacting her for an appointment  in the new year. 

I am feeling a lot better about  things at the moment,  but can see a repeat  of a previous  cycle in that I am trying to get loads done round  the  house,  but not finishing  one job before  starting the next.  My  concern is that  it is a way of distracting myself  and  as it gets closer to when we would  have  been  due  an arrival if it had worked I will be all over the place. 

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## MadameG

Hope all you ladies are doing okay and looking forward to Christmas xxx

Dana how are you doing? Xxx


----------



## Danaa

MadameG heeey,Im doing ok,how about you?
I had my transfer and so far is all good with a beta of 146,Im going tomorrow to repeat it!!


----------



## MadameG

Danaa that's fabulous news! Congratulations! Good luck for today xxxx

I'm okay, just feeling a little lost about which way to definitely go - toying with the idea of returning for our frosties but I'm just not sure what is best. Too many big decisions to make! Xxx


----------



## starofhope

Hello all,


So sorry for falling off the radar! Been quite ill over the last few weeks so been in survival mode! Had 12wk6d scan yesterday and all looking ok so far!


Dana! Congrats on your BFP!!! FETs rock don't they? Hope the repeat beta is great - I'm sure it will be! Keep us posted and hope morning sickness doesn't show up!


MadameG - I can imagine it's all a bit overwhelming. Can you maybe leave thinking about a decision till after Christmas? That way you can enjoy it without the worry? I'm sure you'll come to a decision that is right for you and your family. Hugs!


Wishing you all a merry Christmas!


Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Star fab news on reaching that milestone! Hope you start to feel a little better in the next few weeks. Yeah no decisions to be made at the moment - also got the report back from my MRI and it looks like I have a little pituitary tumour that is likely the cause of my raised prolactin, so I'm not sure what impact that is going to have on treatment until I see the specialist in the new year. Lots of hurdles but we will get there 😊 Xxxz


----------



## Danaa

Hey ladies,I wanted to update that my beta did doubled and i have a scan on January the third.
Star congratulations on reaching the milestone and Fx for a easy pregnancy from now on.
MadameG im sorry to hear about ur pituitary problem,i hope you can solve everything!!!
I want to wish you all a MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Congrats Star and Danna. Widmshing you both a happy  and healthy  pregnancy. 

Madameg - hope  your  appointment  goes well. 

Hope everyone  had a good Christmas.  Wishing you  all 2017 in which all your dreams home true.


----------



## starofhope

Hello all!


Happy new year!


Quick update from me. Though our scan was fine, my combined screening results came back at borderline at 1:150 for Downs. Needless to say I was devastated. The increased risk is mostly from my bloods and age. The NT measurement was fine and all else looked good. Long story short, we went to harken street the very next day and got a SAFE (like a Harmony) test and now are anxiously awaiting the results. We chose this route as it gives a clear high or low risk probability rather than dubious numbers from the combined screen. I highly recommend, Danaa, if you can afford it, go for the harmony, safe or other type of NIPT as its more piece of mind! Will keep you guys updated, fx!


MadameG, I'm so sorry to hear about the pituitary tumor! You poor love, as if you haven't been through enough! Were raised prolactin levels the main cause of your IF? What ar the next steps and prognosis for shrinking the growth? And overall how are you? I spent a while in cancer research but mostly breast and prostate malignancies so don't know much about pituitary tumours. Is it benign and just pressing or malignant? Big big hugs to you. You don't have to answer any of my questions by the way! I'm just being curious and am happy to be a listening ear if you need one. Xxx


Talking frog, Mrs S, wishing you a wonderful 2017!


Danaa, hope you're keeping well my dear and optimistic! Pm me about the NIPT if you have any further questions? Wishing you a happy new year! Xxx


----------



## mrssadie1982

Hi everyone!

Hope you all had a good Christmas and a Happy New Year to you all, let's hope it's a lucky one for us all!!  

Been dipping in and out but not had time to post, sorry I have been awol for a bit, it's my way of coping really but I have been checking on you all every now and again!

Starofhope - what a worrying time for you, keeping my fingers crossed that all will be ok for you, when do you get your results?

Daana - Congratulations!! So happy for you - I hope those HCG's are still doubling well for you!!

Madame G - Good Luck with your specialist appointment, is it far off now?

Talking Frog - how are you doing? I am a bit the same as you really just trying to keep busy!!

Hi to anyone I have missed (I hope I haven't!!)

AFM - Well I will be using my last snow baby this year, DH is out of training in March so will be able to come to appointments with me. I really don't want to leave it too long I will be 35 in March and can't shake that this means my chances are lower!! Although I know so many people this works for over 35 so don't know why I am fixated on this number!!   I'm a little worried, this last embie was a slow grower and took longer to get to blast stage than the other two. I need to prepare myself that this one may not work either and then that's our last try. I wish I knew what to do to give it the best chance but in all honesty I don't think there is much other than look after myself. I've been told I don't need another consultation and to just request again but not sure whether to have one anyway with it being my last, get some unanswered questions out of they way? As it stands I am planning to request on March AF and that will be here in no time I am sure!! I feel ready to start again and am just going to go with the flow.

Lots of Luck and babydust to everyone,

Mrs S xxx


----------



## MadameG

Hey Sadie, I was wondering how you were getting on   I'd push for a consultation, especially with this being the last (golden) one. Even if it's just to run through the protocol again so you feel ready to go again. Wishing you so much luck xxx the specialist has written to my doctor saying that it looks like it is now inactive, so it shouldn't cause any further problems, just need to have another prolactin test to double check. Who knows if it was the cause of my problems? xx

Danaa how did it go?? xxxxxx

Star so sorry to hear that you are in this dilemma   Any idea when the results should be back? I don't know what your views are on it all...would it be a red line for you? Hoping that all comes back totally fine for you xxxxxxxxx I don't mind your curiosity  it looks like it was a functioning prolactinoma/microadenoma that has now gone dormant and stopped functioning. It hasn't invaded my sinuses or pressed on my optic nerve, although I have had very dry eyes since my first IVF and the cabergoline (dopamine) I've been prescribed massively improves them   It was an incidental finding when my gp ran some bloods for me earlier this year and I got referred as my nipples have been leaking on and off since the spring, although I think I've actually had leaky episodes before and just dismissed it. So really, I have no idea if it has had any or a lot of impact! Just another mystery in the whole fertility trials and tribulations. The next step for us is having immunes blood drawn and sent over to Athens, plus we have an appointment at the recurrant miscarriage unit on the 20th Jan  xxxx

Talking how are you doing hunny? Xxx


----------



## Danaa

Ladies i will return with personals but for now im happy to announce we saw our babies,yes we are having twins and we saw the little heartbeat flickering on the screen.
Im feeling pretty queasy all teh time....not fun but hey lol.
I will return.
Happy New Years!!!


----------



## MadameG

Danaa that's awesome!! Massive congratulations!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all, 

Star glad the scan went well .  Sorry to hear about the combined test results. How long will it take for the safe results to come back.  Praying for good news. 

Mrs Sadie - march will be here in no time. If you have any questions  I would have a consultation first.  If it reassures  you at all I was 2 months off my 37 birthday when we had our successful  cycle.

Madameg  -hope the tests and appointment go well.  

Danaa -  congratulations that is great news. Queasy is a good sign.  Hope it passes soon

AFM - despite  dh not feeling great we had a good Christmas.  Dd was celery excited  and is sad the decs are down. I plan calling the counsellor  on Monday when i am not in work to book an appointment.  (She has called twice, but at a time I couldn't  talk or take down her number so she left it on the home phone for me ).  That was early December  and with so much on with the build up to Christmas i thought it was best  to let things calm down.

I am feeling  a lot calmer about things in general,  but one day will feel ready to pass on the baby things and move  on, then the next  I want to keep trying for a natural  miracle, then let things get to me (our house never seems tidy, never enough time to do things etc ) and ask myself why we even tried for a sibling as we wouldn't  cope. (Although the not coping feeling seems to only be a certain  times  if the month so I think may be hormonal and i know we would cope really).  The number of good days by far outweigh the bad so getting there.


----------

